# The cesspit / chat thread.



## xBytez

Hey there,

I decided to open a Cest Pit here as well.

Well.. 3, 2, 1, GO!

Have some fun!


----------



## Noerman

is LET switching to IP.Board?


----------



## jarland

Is this where I get to insult people with no repercussions!? Who shall be first!


----------



## xBytez

Noerman said:


> is LET switching to IP.Board?


This is not LET or owned by the people who made LET..



jarland said:


> Is this where I get to insult people with no repercussions!? Who shall be first!


I shall be first!


----------



## David

I don't think we need a Cest Pit?

/


----------



## xBytez

David said:


> I don't think we need a Cest Pit?
> 
> /


Not quite sure, if we don't need it, this will be idle/deleted anyways, wouldn't it?


----------



## jarland

xBytez said:


> This is not LET or owned by the people who made LET..
> 
> 
> I shall be first!


----------



## xBytez

jarland said:


> xBytez said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not LET or owned by the people who made LET..
> 
> 
> I shall be first!
Click to expand...

So I am nothing to you? ;o (quite an original insult there)


----------



## jarland

YouTube links get killed?


youtube.com/watch?v=cAy4zULKFDU


----------



## xBytez

jarland said:


> YouTube links get killed?
> 
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=cAy4zULKFDU


Oh wel apparently, and that is one great insult LOL

>/me sends to BronzeByte

Anyways my turn,

Is it true when you were born, the doctor turned around and slapped your mother?


----------



## jarland

xBytez said:


> Is it true when you were born, the doctor turned around and slapped your mother?


 

Dorothy Mantooth is a saint!


----------



## TommehM

ERMAHGERD THANKS BUTTON!


----------



## xBytez

TommehM said:


> ERMAHGERD THANKS BUTTON!


ERMAHGERD WELCOME TO IPB


----------



## xmob

Aw man!  If you you're going to start another, you could at least have used that correct spelling this time.   

It's cess pit.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cess_pit


----------



## TommehM

I hate Chinese script kiddies.

LEAVE MY SERVER ALONE, LEAVE IT, LEAVE IT ALONE!

And how fucking dare may anyone out there touch my server?

What the hell did it ever do to you?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I hate Kangaroos.  They're total jerks.  How do I know this?  I Don't.  I just wanted to be rude against Kangaroos.


----------



## JDiggity

make it the longest thread thread.


----------



## TommehM




----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

HalfEatenPie said:


> I hate Kangaroos.  They're total jerks.  How do I know this?  I Don't.  I just wanted to be rude against Kangaroos.


 

Ugh, kangaroos, they're the worst I tell ya!


----------



## MannDude

Where the fuck is my package, UPS?

You deliver my room mate's package. But not mine? FedEx came through today. If I don't get my package I can't go camping this weekend! AHHHHH


----------



## TommehM

MannDude said:


> Where the fuck is my package, UPS?
> 
> You deliver my room mate's package. But not mine? FedEx came through today. If I don't get my package I can't go camping this weekend! AHHHHH


That sounds wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Where the fuck is my package, UPS?
> 
> You deliver my room mate's package. But not mine? FedEx came through today. If I don't get my package I can't go camping this weekend! AHHHHH


 UPS decided to deliver my stuff right as I was trying to leave the office -_-;


----------



## MannDude

LOL @Francisco's profile: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/user/63-francisco/


----------



## coreyman

I thought we had 'the cest pit' thread on vanilla because there were no sub forums. Couldn't this be a subforum we move cesty things too?


----------



## TommehM

coreyman said:


> I thought we had 'the cest pit' thread on vanilla because there were no sub forums. Couldn't this be a subforum we move cesty things too?


 

Celery sticks.


----------



## xBytez

xmob said:


> Aw man!  If you you're going to start another, you could at least have used that correct spelling this time.
> 
> It's cess pit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cess_pit


Problem solved!


----------



## xBytez

MannDude said:


> LOL @Francisco's profile: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/user/63-francisco/


MLP?!


----------



## SeriesN




----------



## TommehM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0HgQD09U0U


----------



## xBytez

TommehM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0HgQD09U0U


Tom made the song, I made the video and I uploaded it!

derp


----------



## MannDude

This is a test.


----------



## MartinD

No, that's seizure inducing.

wtf.


----------



## Mr. Obvious

http://i.imgur.com/YeITHyu.png

http://i.imgur.com/ehEN0a5.png

 

Well isn't this nice of the vanilla development team.

 

His excuse is he's testing plugins and making sure they work.  Hah.

 

Also:  lol at it going down again.


----------



## Mun

MannDude said:


> LOL @Francisco's profile: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/user/63-francisco/


Who did this?


----------



## MannDude

Mun said:


> Who did this?


You can modify your profile =]


----------



## Mun

MannDude said:


> You can modify your profile =]


I thought you might have done it for a joke.


----------



## MannDude

Mun said:


> I thought you might have done it for a joke.


I _never_ joke. :mellow:


----------



## Mun

MannDude said:


> I _never_ joke. :mellow:



right.....


----------



## SeriesN

On a completely unrelated note, today is my birthday. Sigh, I guess I won't get "Today is his birthday thread". This is what happens when you are not a skype user.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

SeriesN said:


> On a completely unrelated note, today is my birthday. Sigh, I guess I won't get "Today is his birthday thread". This is what happens when you are not a skype user.


I personally never understood why folks celebrate being one step closer to the grave... but 'grats 

And hey, since you're not a Skype user, you can look at the upside - http://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2013-May/004224.html


----------



## SeriesN




----------



## drmike

App fad is entirely, ummm, waste of life and BW.   

I like walking around with a giant satellite bag phone and when people look at me strange, I tell, FU I am talking to outer space.


----------



## SeriesN

buffalooed said:


> I like walking around with a giant satellite bag phone and when people look at me strange, I tell, FU I am talking to outer space.


Made my night. If you are ever in the big city, dinner is on me or at the least, Jarland special, burritos.


----------



## drmike

SeriesN said:


> Made my night. If you are ever in the big city, dinner is on me or at the least, Jarland special, burritos.


I haven't been in NYC since immigration or something a long time ago.  Damn asphalt jungle isn't my thing.

However burritos, now we are talking.  

Will have to invite everyone down to planet Texas when I get my ranch together. Burritos, booze,  big guns, loud music... ahhh blackneck paradise.   Can't we Ethiopians be rednecks too?  Plus we have genuine Mexicans who make some kick a!! burritos.


----------



## SeriesN

buffalooed said:


> I haven't been in NYC since immigration or something a long time ago.  Damn asphalt jungle isn't my thing.
> 
> However burritos, now we are talking.
> 
> Will have to invite everyone down to planet Texas when I get my ranch together. Burritos, booze,  big guns, loud music... ahhh blackneck paradise.   Can't we Ethiopians be rednecks too?  Plus we have genuine Mexicans who make some kick a!! burritos.


Inb4 @Jarland crashes the party with his Dodge.


----------



## drmike

SeriesN said:


> Inb4 @Jarland crashes the party with his Dodge.


Diesel big rigs.


----------



## SeriesN

> *spammer* Order was denied because of the previous reports
> 
> Making us aware that potential client was A Spammer
> 
> Thanks fraud record


Really useful information. (NOT). Some people don't know how to report on fraudrecord.


----------



## MannDude

My town has a boil water advisory right now. Yay! They suggest boiling your water for 5 minutes before using it. Well, this morning I wanted a glass of tea. So I boiled the water, steeped my tea in my mug and enjoyed. Thinking the water has cooled off, I go back to check so I can give my cats some clean drinking water and this is what was in the pot... Yikes. I just drank that. Keep in mind that was a clean pot too, so note the sediment build up on the sides and bottom... Stomach feelin' funky now.


----------



## luis123456

I love free things, including Android and Iphone apps


----------



## jarland

luis123456 said:


> I love free things


 

How do you have internet


----------



## SeriesN

Internet Censorship! Will not be tolerated! I should be allowed to give as many like as I want to.



> You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day


----------



## mud

Can this place be as cool as LET and have all those thanks, no thanks, yes, no, maybe, like, hate, screw you, your mom and popcorn buttons? Once you exceed your quota you can just move to the next one.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> My town has a boil water advisory right now. Yay! They suggest boiling your water for 5 minutes before using it. Well, this morning I wanted a glass of tea. So I boiled the water, steeped my tea in my mug and enjoyed. Thinking the water has cooled off, I go back to check so I can give my cats some clean drinking water and this is what was in the pot... Yikes. I just drank that. Keep in mind that was a clean pot too, so note the sediment build up on the sides and bottom... Stomach feelin' funky now.


Yikes....  You need to keep bottled water on hand always.  Municipal water is real nasty.   Fecal matter in all muni water and tons of psycho meds.

I do rain catchment and have a bunch of different filters used for different things.  Ends up all drinkable when done and never any surprises.


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Yikes....  You need to keep bottled water on hand always.  Municipal water is real nasty.   Fecal matter in all muni water and tons of psycho meds.
> 
> I do rain catchment and have a bunch of different filters used for different things.  Ends up all drinkable when done and never any surprises.



If I didn't live in an apartment/duplex I'd be less reliant on city water. I hate living in the city, I want to get out to the countryside where the freedom and night sky is. We do have bottled water on hand, though I don't use it when cooking or when brewing tea or coffee or to water my cats. I'm a bit of a 'prepper' my self, though not too extreme at this time. Basically have acquired a decent stock of canned goods and ammo, and now have a backpacking backpack stocked with a tent, sleeping bag, tarp, rip cord, poncho, nice hunting knife, swedish army fire-starter, flashlight and tomorrow the backpacking stove, cook set, hatchet and first aid kit come in. After that, all I need to top it all off is some MREs, a couple cans of beans, and other easy to make food as well as some water purification tablets and random small/misc items. I couldn't find a good canteen on Amazon, probably will go to an army surplus store and get something worthy of holding a couple quarts of water there. 

Speaking of ammo/guns, may be getting a Smith & Weston 4566TSW later today. Need to make it back out to the range soon. Was out there a couple weeks ago and packed my old Ruger Standard, great gun, love it's style and it's cheap/easy to shoot but it kept jamming on me. Last summer it was great, could fire couple hundred rounds through it in one sitting. Then it started to jam, so took it home, cleaned it. It still continues to jam now. Need to take it to a gunsmith I suppose. But if I get that S&W today, that'll be great to.


----------



## SeriesN

From NYC, live tonight.


----------



## MannDude

SeriesN said:


> From NYC, live tonight.


Eh?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

MannDude said:


> I hate living in the city, I want to get out to the countryside where the freedom and night sky is.


 

I would go crazy having to reside in the countryside.


----------



## SeriesN

This is when I question my common sense.

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/letbox-7-5120mb-206-months-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/


----------



## MannDude

Voss said:


> I would go crazy having to reside in the countryside.


That's where all the good times are man! Can shoot guns, have fires, drive go-karts around or four-wheelers. Can have live music _outside_ and not disturb the neighbours because they're mile or away. Can walk around your property butt ass naked, if you wanted to.



SeriesN said:


> This is when I question my common sense.
> 
> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/letbox-7-5120mb-206-months-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/


That's disgusting.


----------



## Ivan

Sort of like what it's like working as the IT guy in certain offices


----------



## MannDude

Holy shit. Yesterday my sister had her first 'cage match', and she won in the second round. I just watched the video. Beat up this other girl after like 12 punches to the face and then damn near ripped her arm off.

I'm afraid of my sister now.


----------



## Marc M.

*@**MannDude* - Couldn't this thread be called something like "The Venting Tube" or "Public Dump" or something more elegant like "The Steam Room"?

"Chief" called it "The Cest Pit" because it was meant as a dumping ground for things that everyone wanted to get off their chest. Given how much emphasis there is for this forum to be different from LET, I don't think that this should be copied in exactly the same way.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

MannDude said:


> Holy shit. Yesterday my sister had her first 'cage match', and she won in the second round. I just watched the video. Beat up this other girl after like 12 punches to the face and then damn near ripped her arm off.


 

Look at the bright side, whenever someone tries to fight you all you have to do is call your sister up.


----------



## Ivan

6000th post on this forum.


----------



## JDiggity

SeriesN said:


> This is when I question my common sense.
> 
> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/letbox-7-5120mb-206-months-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/


So When did CVPS take over?


----------



## mikho

24khost said:


> So When did CVPS take over?


Took over what?


----------



## SeriesN

You have to love some real NYC .



> Download speed from CacheFly: 11.2MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 10.5MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 10.3MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 6.53MB/s
> 
> Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 10.3MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 9.94MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.78MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 10.2MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.3MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 11.1MB/s


----------



## SeriesN

Loving me some NYC BABEH!


----------



## mikho

Today I began wondering if my youngest son has some evil plan against his older brother.


After doing no1 on the toilet he goes upstairs and into his brothers room, takes of his underwear and makes no2 on the floor.


All with an evil smile on his face.


/end random post


----------



## MannDude

mikho said:


> Today I began wondering if my youngest son has some evil plan against his older brother.
> 
> 
> After doing no1 on the toilet he goes upstairs and into his brothers room, takes of his underwear and makes no2 on the floor.
> 
> 
> All with an evil smile on his face.
> 
> 
> /end random post


Please tell me that your kids aren't 19 and 21 or something.


----------



## mikho

28 and 31.


----------



## mikho

mikho said:


> 28 and 31.


Nah, youngest one is only 3.


----------



## MannDude

mikho said:


> Nah, youngest one is only 3.


Haha, makes much more sense.

I think I was shitting in tub during my baths at that age.


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> Haha, makes much more sense.   I think I was shitting in tub during my baths at that age.



That explains the shit on the floor of the shower when you were at my house.


----------



## ChrisM

Speaking of my house.. In 4 days it will be the 1 year anniversary from when I bought my house.


----------



## Chronic

Chris Miller said:


> Speaking of my house.. In 4 days it will be the 1 year anniversary from when I bought my house.


----------



## SeriesN

Call me bit dumb but how do you push vswap on SSD? http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/openvirtuals-24year-256mb-ssd-openvz-vps-in-new-york-new-york/#more-3987


----------



## SeriesN

PS4 PS4 PS4!


----------



## MannDude

SeriesN said:


> PS4 PS4 PS4!


The good thing about the possibility of getting an Xbox One for Christmas, is you can trade it in and get a PS4 and a couple games. 

I'm not much of a gamer, but my lord, the PS4 seems quite nice!


----------



## SeriesN

MannDude said:


> The good thing about the possibility of getting an Xbox One for Christmas, is you can trade it in and get a PS4 and a couple games.
> 
> I'm not much of a gamer, but my lord, the PS4 seems quite nice!


And rumor has it, the joystick will have some unique and never before seen features . I am over excited.


----------



## mikho

SeriesN said:


> And rumor has it, the joystick will have some unique and never before seen features . I am over excited.


It will be a (en)joy stick, aka vibrator.


----------



## SeriesN

mikho said:


> It will be a (en)joy stick, aka vibrator.


Everyone is entitled to enjoy what they like and want to enjoy


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Interesting deal for you OpenVZ lovers over on WHT:

*BlazingSwitch Budget VPS OpenVZ - Basic - $1.00*/month for your FIRST YEAR!!

Disclaimer: I have no connection to these guys what so ever, in fact, I haven't even tried there service.  This just looked like a cool deal!

Cheers!


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Surprised someone else hasn't made a full post on this, however in an effort not to get it immediately picked up in search engines, I will mention it here.

There is a new SolusVM   exploit out in the wild that effects all versions and allows a customer logged into SolusVM the ability to escalate to root privileges on the (SolusVM) server.  Link

Cheers!


----------



## notFound

Just me or was this site down for a little bit? Someone on a DDoS spree again?


----------



## MartinD

Yeah seemed so - Cloudflare was showing for a few minutes.


----------



## vanarp

We heard two popular providers troubled with exploits/hacks within a week. Who is gonna be next?

It is Friday already ;-)


----------



## concerto49

vanarp said:


> We heard two popular providers troubled with exploits/hacks within a week. Who is gonna be next?
> 
> 
> It is Friday already ;-)


Like Solus Friday?


----------



## H_Heisenberg

To all Breaking Bad fans, yo.

Do you remember:


----------



## earl

YUP!


----------



## Marc M.

*@**earl* I've seen that pictures many many times before, still, I wish I knew where it was taken...


----------



## earl

Marc M. said:


> *@earl* I've seen that pictures many many times before, still, I wish I knew where it was taken...


I wish I knew where this dc is so I can avoid at all cost lol..


----------



## earl




----------



## MannDude

Love this photo.

Headline: Have you been hiding this man?


----------



## Eric1212

One of the mods should remove this "topic", and force users to create a new Topic for each discussions -- It's easier to follow that way and will get some better discussions going on. There is an Off-topic category, so this kind of thread isn't needed.....


----------



## D. Strout

EB-Eric said:


> One of the mods should remove this "topic", and force users to create a new Topic for each discussions -- It's easier to follow that way and will get some better discussions going on. There is an Off-topic category, so this kind of thread isn't needed.....


I disagree. This thread is useful for when you're just wanting to post something like this.


----------



## vanarp

Wish *@mods* quickly decide on Signature guidelines. It is becoming difficult for eyes...


----------



## Mr. Obvious

I wish the mods over at LET would just..resign.

They do nothing more than just piss me the fuck off, randomly deleting my posts and shit.

I'd also like to see robert clark get hit by a bus, but that might be going a bit too far.


----------



## vanarp

Mr. Obvious said:


> I wish the mods over at LET would just..resign.


 
You can code to hide all their posts in the next theme template you provide to biloh


----------



## MannDude

Mr. Obvious said:


> I wish the mods over at LET would just..resign.
> 
> They do nothing more than just piss me the fuck off, randomly deleting my posts and shit.
> 
> I'd also like to see robert clark get hit by a bus, but that might be going a bit too far.


LOL, they deleted a post of mine the other day too.

It was the thread about Semoweb. I just commented with my view of RLT since I've worked for them / interact with them occasionally. Said they seemed like good folks, bla bla bla, customers probably in better hands now, bla bla bla and _then  _I linked to the Semoweb thread on vpsBoard and said, "We started this discussion 5 days ago if anyone wants to read." and I came back like 10-15 minutes later, post was removed! Haha.

Oh well.

Here are some photos of my cat:


----------



## HalfEatenPie

vanarp said:


> Wish @mods quickly decide on Signature guidelines. It is becoming difficult for eyes...


 

Sorry about that.  I've personally been packing everything up and will be moving in the next couple of days.  We'll get the signature guidelines taken care of soon enough!


----------



## SeriesN

You moving in with curtis @_#?



HalfEatenPie said:


> Sorry about that. I've personally been packing everything up and will be moving in the next couple of days. We'll get the signature guidelines taken care of soon enough!


----------



## mpkossen

It's pretty ironic to see so many identical threads being created at LET and vpsBoard.


----------



## mikho

mpkossen said:


> It's pretty ironic to see so many identical threads being created at LET and vpsBoard.


Are you comparing creation time to see whos first?


----------



## D. Strout

So I'm sitting across from a pizza place, and I'm hungry. It you have $2.45 to throw away, I can haz pizza? PayPal to [email protected] 

[/bored]

[/hungry]

[/halfkidding]

P.S. If you do, PM me some time after my next paycheck and I'll return the favor.  B)


----------



## mikho

Neighbour having party, I'm so stealing his alcohol when they finish.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Just walk in while they're having the party and jack their alcohol in front of them.


----------



## mikho

Voss said:


> Just walk in while they're having the party and jack their alcohol in front of them.


Perhaps streaking?
I know I could run across the lawn.


----------



## SeriesN

Gotta love when clients appreciate what you do  . If it wasn't for the privacy policy, I would post public review of some of our awesome users.


----------



## dnom

Test post.


----------



## MannDude

dnom said:


> Test post.


It works!


----------



## Ivan

Random picture of a server running inside of a bathroom.


----------



## clarity

I am willing to bet that is one of the hottest bathrooms you have ever been in. I used to have a server in a closet, and I would start to sweat after a few minutes in there.


----------



## wlanboy

Baby is sleeping - first free evening after 4 days!!

Yeeeeha!!


----------



## MannDude

Ivan said:


> Random picture of a server running inside of a bathroom.


How is the humidity control when taking a shower in there? Haha.


----------



## SeriesN

Don't know if this is against my privacy policy but I will publish a bit of my clients response ticket.



> All I do is ask you to do things - you're the awesome one who does them. But I did want to do some stuff, so let's adjourn this meeting of the mutual admiration society for now. Thanks again!


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

SeriesN said:


> Don't know if this is against my privacy policy but I will publish a bit of my clients response ticket.


Uhh....didn't you write and read your own privacy policy?


----------



## SeriesN

Voss said:


> Uhh....didn't you write and read your own privacy policy?


Meant to be a pun


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

I'm afraid that that is not how a pun works but yes, not having read your own privacy policy saddens me.


----------



## SeriesN

Voss said:


> I'm afraid that that is not how a pun works but yes, not having read your own privacy policy saddens me.


@[email protected]

VOSS, not cool BOSS


----------



## TheLinuxBug

*@**SeriesN*, Does your arm hurt from all that reaching behind you to pat your self on the back?


----------



## SeriesN

TheLinuxBug said:


> *@SeriesN*, Does your arm hurt from all that reaching behind you to pat your self on the back?


Tricky question.

The world may never know.


----------



## mikho

Had a shit week, being on 24/7 call and had atleast one issue to handle every day this week so far. Can't wait for what tonight/tomorrow will have in its hands.


----------



## notFound

> Sorry for the interruption. We have been receiving a large volume of requests from your network. To continue with your YouTube experience, please enter the verification code below.


How often do you guys get this annoying thing? Funny thing is I'm not even connected via my VPN or a shared/proxy IP etc.


----------



## wdq

Infinity said:


> How often do you guys get this annoying thing? Funny thing is I'm not even connected via my VPN or a shared/proxy IP etc.


 

I get that message as well. Not very often though. Maybe once every few months or so.


----------



## MannDude

Infinity said:


> How often do you guys get this annoying thing? Funny thing is I'm not even connected via my VPN or a shared/proxy IP etc.


I've never seen that, never.

Though when I use my VPN nearest to me, I always have to type in damn CAPTCHA codes like 70% of the time using Google. It's annoying, but the provider gave me multiple different IPs from different blocks and they've all been like that. But the VPN is good other than that. =/


----------



## jcaleb

Good luck Jarland at gator


----------



## MannDude

"Your comment is awaiting moderation."

Either a spam feature because of all the URLs in my response or LEB trying to hide the truth by having my responses moderated now


----------



## mikho

MannDude said:


> "Your comment is awaiting moderation."
> 
> 
> Either a spam feature because of all the URLs in my response or LEB trying to hide the truth by having my responses moderated now


Was "Your comment is awaiting moderation." Vidible when you posted the comment or after a while?


If it was visible immediately after posting then I "blame" Akismet for reacting on all the links.


If the comment was visible to the public and then went back into moderation queue then I would "blame" the team.


----------



## MannDude

mikho said:


> Was "Your comment is awaiting moderation." Vidible when you posted the comment or after a while?
> 
> 
> If it was visible immediately after posting then I "blame" Akismet for reacting on all the links.
> 
> 
> If the comment was visible to the public and then went back into moderation queue then I would "blame" the team.


Pretty sure it was the URLs / anti-spam feature.

Never had that happen to me before so wasn't for sure


----------



## kunnu

lol, 5 pages 

Bookmarked under "the cest pit" of LET folder


----------



## jcaleb

Congrats to my Russian friends. It is all Russian finals in FIDE World Cup with Kramnik taking the title


----------



## vanarp

Let's all help _buffalooed _find his lost Avatar


----------



## MannDude

vanarp said:


> Let's all help _buffalooed _find his lost Avatar


Haha. I like buffalooed's new avatar.


----------



## SeriesN




----------



## drmike

Avatar, the damn software won't allow me to change/upload another.... I need some help Mann, I am clueless as to why.

I was going to upload my photo


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Avatar, the damn software won't allow me to change/upload another.... I need some help Mann, I am clueless as to why.
> 
> I was going to upload my photo


Yeah, thanks for the reminder. IPB sucks. Sending another ticket to them right now.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Is it just me or since the topic about CCs routers being switches has the board been getting DDOS?  All the sudden my one route in choopa.net looks like its been completely dropped to vpsBoard which usually seems to happen when there is a DDOS going on here.  @Francisco any reason why certain routes from choopa.net would be dropped to here or is this indeed a DDOS?

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude

TheLinuxBug said:


> Is it just me or since the topic about CCs routers being switches has the board been getting DDOS?  All the sudden my one route in choopa.net looks like its been completely dropped to vpsBoard which usually seems to happen when there is a DDOS going on here.  @Francisco any reason why certain routes from choopa.net would be dropped to here or is this indeed a DDOS?
> 
> Cheers!


Possibly. I just hit Fran up on Skype to ask.


----------



## Francisco

I have no idea, I'll go ask CN in a few if there's logs of any floods 

Ip's to get banned at times, though. Check in 10 - 15 minutes.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Iz might be a Choopa cuztumor too.   Gawd hope those mean boyz aren't tryin' to take me offline


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

https://www.youtube.ru/watch?v=a6A2WhUcNec


----------



## MannDude

Oh, this is the proper one. If I find the other one, I'm gonna merge it with this.



Two more months until Spring.... Wish it'd hurry up.


----------



## raidz

MannDude said:


> Oh, this is the proper one. If I find the other one, I'm gonna merge it with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Two more months until Spring.... Wish it'd hurry up.


If I didn't have work obligations I would trade places with you for a week in a heartbeat. That looks awesome!


----------



## AuroraZero

Rabble, rabble, rabble ...... rabble, rabble, rabble..... They tuk our jobs!!!!!!!!!!! rabble, rabble rabble......


----------



## ChrisM

AuroraZero said:


> Rabble, rabble, rabble ...... rabble, rabble, rabble..... They tuk our jobs!!!!!!!!!!! rabble, rabble rabble......


That South Park episode was on Comedy Central recently, it was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Eric1212

Cesspit is one word

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesspit


----------



## MannDude

Eric1212 said:


> Cesspit is one word
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesspit


It's a joke on LET's thread.


----------



## MannDude

Unrelated: I miss having a proper washer/dryer.



This is how I have to do my laundry... that or lug my stuff to the laundry mat which sucks.

So, wash in the tub in the 'wonder wash' and hand wring, dry on a rack. I need a wife.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That... is one of the most ghetto things I've ever seen >_>


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> That... is one of the most ghetto things I've ever seen >_>




I live in a tiny house, no room for a proper washer/dryer...

I also don't have a car (but I own a motorcyle)... too cold to walk to the laundry mat. I don't want to slip/fall on ice on my journey there while carrying 40lbs of clothes.


----------



## texteditor

raidz said:


> If I didn't have work obligations I would trade places with you for a week in a heartbeat. That looks awesome!


You'd think, but after a certain level of coldness all that snow stops being so fluffy and gets a sturdy icy film on top


----------



## AuroraZero

MannDude said:


> Unrelated: I miss having a proper washer/dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I have to do my laundry... that or lug my stuff to the laundry mat which sucks.
> 
> So, wash in the tub in the 'wonder wash' and hand wring, dry on a rack. I need a wife.


Been here and done this my friend it no fun at all. I will extend my hand for you to use my washer and dryer just come to MI man.



MannDude said:


> I live in a tiny house, no room for a proper washer/dryer...
> 
> I also don't have a car (but I own a motorcyle)... too cold to walk to the laundry mat. I don't want to slip/fall on ice on my journey there while carrying 40lbs of clothes.


Regrettably my bike had to be sold this last summer as I am no longer able to ride. I already miss it and wish I had a trike.



texteditor said:


> You'd think, but after a certain level of coldness all that snow stops being so fluffy and gets a sturdy icy film on top


They don't though they only get colder and deeper. Sucks ass sometimes.


----------



## Punjabi

Damn this thread got buried way too deep.

Didn't wanna open up a new thread for a small query, so posting it here instead.

Does SolusVM no longer display burst RAM in the panel? Also, I remember "free -m" used to return burstable RAM instead of guaranteed. Is it no longer the case?

I had ordered a VPS from some provider with 128MB RAM & 256MB burst. But neither does Solus or "free -m" gives any indication if it have any burst RAM or not. Given my limited knowledge of Linux I'm not sure if it is supposed to show burst RAM.



Code:


             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           128         61         66          0          0         36
-/+ buffers/cache:         25        102
Swap:            0          0          0


----------



## Francisco

What does uname -a return?

Francisco


----------



## Punjabi

Here's the uname -a output

Linux vps 2.6.32-042stab084.14 #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I think they meant 256 MB vSwap instead of Burst?


----------



## Punjabi

Well the offer did mentioned 256 MB burst. Besides, there is no indication of vSwap either. It's an OpenVZ VPS by the way.

I have two other VPS which are supposed to come with burst RAM, so I checked those

Hostigation (512 MB guaranteed RAM with 1 GB burst), SolusVM shows correct burst RAM & so does the OS.


[email protected]:~# free -m
total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 1024 50 973 0 0 14
-/+ buffers/cache: 35 988
Swap: 0 0 0

[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux server 2.6.32-042stab081.5 #1 SMP Mon Sep 30 16:52:24 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


DotVPS

Not sure if it's supposed to have any burst RAM, although offer thread did mentioned that depending on the node it will either have burst or vSwap? @Jack (ukvz3 node)



Code:


[email protected]:~# free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:            32          9         22          0          0          6
-/+ buffers/cache:          3         28
Swap:            0          0          0

[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux server 2.6.32-042stab084.26 #1 SMP Mon Feb 17 21:00:14 MSK 2014 i686 GNU/Linux


----------



## Jack

Punjabi said:


> DotVPS
> Not sure if it's supposed to have any burst RAM, although offer thread did mentioned that depending on the node it will either have burst or vSwap? @Jack (ukvz3 node)
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~# free -m
> total used free shared buffers cached
> Mem: 32 9 22 0 0 6
> -/+ buffers/cache: 3 28
> Swap: 0 0 0
> 
> [email protected]:~# uname -a
> Linux server 2.6.32-042stab084.26 #1 SMP Mon Feb 17 21:00:14 MSK 2014 i686 GNU/Linux



Open a ticket stating you want vSwap enabled thanks


----------



## Punjabi

Jack said:


> Open a ticket stating you want vSwap enabled thanks


Will do, thanks.

I'm just trying to understand why I see no signs of burst RAM with my other provider, when I checked DotVPS, it didn't show either. So, I thought may be some SolusVM update is causing it to not show up in the panel.


----------



## Punjabi

@Francisco

uname -a returns this

Linux vps 2.6.32-042stab084.14 #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux

This is the support response that I got

"The RAM is bustable up to 256mb, it would automatically burst normally when you go over the default RAM amount for this package."


----------



## MannDude

The bad thing about meetings when working remotely is that you've got to supply your own donuts.


----------



## Francisco

Punjabi said:


> @Francisco
> 
> uname -a returns this
> 
> Linux vps 2.6.32-042stab084.14 #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
> 
> This is the support response that I got
> 
> "The RAM is bustable up to 256mb, it would automatically burst normally when you go over the default RAM amount for this package."


Er, no, that's not how 'burst' RAM works >_> It doesn't magically ask the node side to allocate it more than suddenly it shows up in free -m, you're getting gamed.

Tell them to assign you 256MB of vswap and be done with it. You 'can' do the old style burst RAM on

.32's, but it's pretty pointless.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

Francisco said:


> Er, no, that's not how 'burst' RAM works >_> It doesn't magically ask the node side to allocate it more than suddenly it shows up in free -m, you're getting gamed.


I could name a few low end openvz providers that regularly advertise burst or vswap and only provide it if the customer notices it's missing and opens a ticket.


----------



## Francisco

DomainBop said:


> I could name a few low end openvz providers that regularly advertise burst or vswap and only provide it if the customer notices it's missing and opens a ticket.


Well.... 'vswap' isn't popular in the OverSoldBox market. I'm fairly sure vswap doesn't like using actual swap, so they can't oversell like mad. The heavy oversells normally do only guaranteed RAM, since that'll get pushed off to swap if need be.

Francisco


----------



## mtwiscool

Francisco said:


> Well.... 'vswap' isn't popular in the OverSoldBox market. I'm fairly sure vswap doesn't like using actual swap, so they can't oversell like mad. The heavy oversells normally do only guaranteed RAM, since that'll get pushed off to swap if need be.
> 
> 
> Francisco


vswap can go to swap if ram is overloaded.

and i noticed vps's with vswap use less ram.


----------



## Francisco

mtwiscool said:


> vswap can go to swap if ram is overloaded.
> 
> and i noticed vps's with vswap use less ram.


Oh did they improve it so it supports actual swap now? K.

Yes, 'vswap' enabled VM's will use less since RAM is counted from the 'RES' size, not the 'VIRT' size.

Francisco


----------



## Punjabi

Francisco said:


> Er, no, that's not how 'burst' RAM works >_> It doesn't magically ask the node side to allocate it more than suddenly it shows up in free -m, you're getting gamed.
> 
> 
> Tell them to assign you 256MB of vswap and be done with it. You 'can' do the old style burst RAM on
> 
> 
> .32's, but it's pretty pointless.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Here's a fresh response from the support.

"You currently have exactly 128MB of guaranteed ram, once you go over the limit the "burst ram" will be available for you to go up to 256MB. Here's a screenshot from SolusVM showing you have 256MB set for the burstable ram."



So, I decided to test max possible RAM allocation. It killed the script as soon as it tried to go over 128 MB RAM. I have given up on the support now. I suppose I can use the VPS as it is, wish support had provided better response.

For the record it was ProvisionHost & support staff was "Omid <last name>, Director of Operations"

*EDIT*: Well, I still had their website opened in a tab, so Omid opened up a chat session & then later allocated vSwap to my VPS.

I'm not expert, but can a node have both Burst RAM & vSwap? I mean it looks like it was never meant to be burst RAM but vSwap instead (atleast that's the one that worked for my VPS).


----------



## notFound

Was just wondering, what do you people use as power supplies for your devices like raspberry pi etc.?

I'd hate to have to plug into the wall or a computer all the time. 

The best I could come up with was use a drill battery (https://i.imgur.com/lLaf2hh.jpg). Don't really need to take it out either to charge really, add another in parallel before you take it out and whatever. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisM

Look at them cables!


----------



## rds100




----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Took one look at this, and immediately thought of everyone's favourite underage "CEO":


----------



## k0nsl

Hahaha!! Indeed. Spot on.



Aldryic C said:


> Took one look at this, and immediately thought of everyone's favourite underage "CEO":


----------



## k0nsl

A little teaser for @mtwiscool:



And no, I ain't going to hug it. It just isn't happening :lol:


----------



## ChrisM

Anyone looking to sell their company? Looking to buy any size and anything server related. Cloud/vps/game server, etc. 

Email me Chris {at} Virtuaclub.com


----------



## drmike

notFound said:


> Was just wondering, what do you people use as power supplies for your devices like raspberry pi etc.? I'd hate to have to plug into the wall or a computer all the time. The best I could come up with was use a drill battery (https://i.imgur.com/lLaf2hh.jpg). Don't really need to take it out either to charge really, add another in parallel before you take it out and whatever. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I tether mine to a wall power plug that has 2 USB ports on it.... I've ran it on 4 AA batteries before...  and I have a cheap piece of junk USB power pack that I've ran the Pi on also...

A battery with charger trickle charging could be a good mix of everything.


----------



## DomainBop

I've decided to take my inspiration from the esteemed Maarten Kosten's new  review rules and only post my reviews (i.e. bitches rants, throwing objects) in the CestPit.

*Review: A typical f**king day in Iceland Virtualization Land.*

ping is.edis.at
PING is.edis.at (37.235.49.250) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 154.24.22.229 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From 154.24.22.229 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
From 154.24.22.229 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
^C
--- is.edis.at ping statistics ---
12 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 23307ms

 ping greenqloud.com
PING greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=147 ms
64 bytes from greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=131 ms
64 bytes from greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=138 ms
64 bytes from greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=131 ms
64 bytes from greenqloud.com (46.149.26.138): icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=134 ms
^C
--- greenqloud.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 131.073/136.589/147.445/6.151 ms

tl;dr those 2 ping tests say a thousand words.

*edit:* is.edis.at is back  but that was the 4th  time it disappeared off the map tonight. Sigh.


----------



## MannDude

Updated title of thread to include proper spelling of cesspit and to label it as a chat thread. (Was going to create a status update / chat / whatever thread, but this existed already).

Car is out of the shop now, needs to go back next week for a quick fix... just waiting for the $20 part from Amazon to arrive now. Replacing the two front (bald) tires on it this weekend and flushing fluids. Going to get it running fine sooner or later.


----------



## Francisco

I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.

I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used

by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting

here collecting dust.

I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).

Francisco


----------



## NodeWest-Dan

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.
> 
> I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used
> by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting
> here collecting dust.
> 
> I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).
> 
> Francisco


I'll take one at that price. Just wanting to put my name in line


----------



## NodeWest-Joshua

I too would like to get one from you.


----------



## Pmadd

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally usedby a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sittinghere collecting dust.I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).Francisco


I'll take one as well, and maybe a few more. If that's ok with you.


----------



## Francisco

Pmadd said:


> I'll take one as well, and maybe a few more. If that's ok with you.


I'll likely do one per person to keep it fair. 

Francisco


----------



## Pmadd

Francisco said:


> I'll likely do one per person to keep it fair.
> 
> 
> Francisco


That seems fair. I will stick with just one.


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.
> 
> 
> I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used
> 
> 
> by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting
> 
> 
> here collecting dust.
> 
> 
> I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).
> 
> 
> Francisco


I'll take 2.


----------



## MannDude

Also, updated


----------



## Shados

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.
> 
> 
> I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used
> 
> 
> by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting
> 
> 
> here collecting dust.
> 
> 
> I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).
> 
> 
> Francisco


 I am very likely down for one.


----------



## MannDude

Wal-Mart is an awful place at 2 am...


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> Wal-Mart is an awful place at 2 am...


You should see the hood walmarts in Dallas -- stereotypes exist for a reason.

I was there with the ex back in the day at around 11:30 at night and they were getting their latest batch

of whole fried chickens. 5 minutes before it was ready you saw all the people slowly migrating in that general

direction to get them.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> Wal-Mart is an awful place at 2 am...


Wal-Mart isn't allowed here.


----------



## clarity

I'm sure this isn't the offer thread for those servers mentioned, but I would put my name in line for one.


----------



## msp - nick

DomainBop said:


> Wal-Mart isn't allowed here.


Asda (wal-mart family) are every where over here, though, they're mainly out of town shops (hypermarket stores).

They never have any bread!


----------



## MannDude

Charing my LiPo batteries so I can get a couple flights in today before the rain comes. Going to test my Mobius Action cam against a SJ4000 camera and compare results.


----------



## Coastercraze

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.
> 
> 
> I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used
> 
> 
> by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting
> 
> 
> here collecting dust.
> 
> 
> I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).
> 
> 
> Francisco


If you still have one, I'll take one.


----------



## DomainBop

Doesn't warrant its own thread but promo code AMAZING-CLOUDBOX will get you 3 months of a 1GB RAM/100GB HD/2TB BW/30 snapshots/30GB backup space Versio.nl Cloudbox in the Netherlands for 5 euros (1.67 euros monthly...normal price is 10 euros monthly)...Linux/FreeBSD/Windows available...promo good until September 7th.  _large company but website is Dutch only so you may need to use google translator._

The competition and resulting price wars and freebie giveaways in the cloud sector are yet another nail in the coffin of the "cram 250GB on a 32GB E3" crowd (although I'm sure spammers, abusers, and masochists will still gravitate to those providers for awhile)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> I probably have some free gear going up on a post soon.
> 
> 
> I got 7 x dual quad L5420 nodes sitting in LV that are eating cage space. They were originally used
> 
> 
> by a colocation customer of ours but since they upgraded to the E3's I had for sale, they've been sitting
> 
> 
> here collecting dust.
> 
> 
> I'll likely just charge shipping + packaging costs ($35/ea probably?).
> 
> 
> Francisco



DO WANT


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Also I just realized this was alive.

HI!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Also if I get one, I want to keep it colocated  <3


----------



## DomainBop

Does anyone know the name of a good lawyer??? Weeble raised their prices for existing month-to-month clients by 24 cents from $0.75 to $0.99 and gave a month's notice!  Other service providers like my cable company or electric company would never raise prices for existing customers! Boycott Weebles!


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> Does anyone know the name of a good lawyer??? Weeble raised their prices for existing month-to-month clients by 24 cents from $0.75 to $0.99 and gave a month's notice!  Other service providers like my cable company or electric company would never raise prices for existing customers! Boycott Weebles!


 omg y they scam u?? i no 2 ppl member of seal team 6 if u want i can hav them n my cousin friends dad who werks for the cia to fix this for u and do the needful

1 thank = 1 respect thank this if u care about cosumer rites!!!

edit: I amke petition so obama will see and fix this injsutice go 2 www.change.org/petitons/stop-weeble-from-weeble-wobbing-my-price


----------



## MannDude

Fucking vandals spray painted my car. In fact, they went down the entire street and hit two city blocks worth of cars with spraypaint.

Security camera sees all, even when the rest of the block is asleep. Reported to police and  hopefully these little bastards get their hands cut off (or arrested).


----------



## drmike

That paintjob looks nice...

If they limited it to the glass you should be able to self clean up their mess with ideally no damage.

Sucks.... Time to move away from population center living and the idiots that breed there.  Out in the country you park way back behind your property line.... Nothing a good dog outside couldn't handle and eat overnight (the painters).  Plus with castle doctrine in any State worth living, you get woke to that shit noise, you can take your pick of firearms and blast the bastard(s) into their next life.


----------



## MannDude

It was removed already.

Yeah, I'm ready to move out to the country. Just need to find a place to live that is affordable. I got a great deal on my house now as I know the landlord. But I see decent little country homes for rent from time to time. Only trouble is they're more catered towards families (IE: multiple bedrooms) and I don't know what to do with a 3BR house... one for me, one as an office... a spare one... for storage, I guess? IDK. I don't own that much stuff


----------



## AMDbuilder

Office, Bedroom and Gun Room


----------



## MannDude

AMDbuilder said:


> Office, Bedroom and Gun Room


Haha. Maybe. If I move out to the country I want/need a little truck. I'd trade my car and the motorcycle project I don't ever have time to work on for a little Ford Ranger or S10 that runs well.

Country living is amazing.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Haha. Maybe. If I move out to the country I want/need a little truck. I'd trade my car and the motorcycle project I don't ever have time to work on for a little Ford Ranger or S10 that runs well.
> 
> Country living is amazing.


Don't forget, you can also hunt on your own property 

Also...  I may or may not can see this as you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45glq7huJJc


----------



## Francisco

[16:06:42] Francisco says:

suh

[16:06:46] Francisco says:

i need your address.

[16:06:46] Francisco says:

>_>

[16:06:47] Francisco says:

<_<

[16:06:48] Francisco says:

>_>

[16:10:01] Aldryic says:

Suh? <_<

[16:10:02] Aldryic says:

>_>

[16:10:06] Aldryic says:

*redacted*

[16:10:06] Francisco says:

SUH >_>

[16:10:10] Aldryic says:

*redacted*

[16:10:12] Francisco says:

i'm getting you smash brothers

[16:10:13] Francisco says:

:3

[16:10:15] Francisco says:

for the 3ds.

[16:10:17] Francisco says:

it has net play.

[16:10:22] Francisco says:

IT HAS NET PLAY.

[16:10:32] Aldryic says:

...we'r enot gonna get shit done the rest of the year, are we <_<

[16:10:32] Aldryic says:

>_>

[16:10:40] Francisco says:

not at all bos

[16:10:41] Francisco says:

boss*

[16:10:45] Francisco says:

not. at. all. :3


----------



## alexh

MannDude said:


> Haha. Maybe. If I move out to the country I want/need a little truck. I'd trade my car and the motorcycle project I don't ever have time to work on for a little Ford Ranger or S10 that runs well.
> 
> Country living is amazing.


Same shit happened to me a few years ago, except they took black spray paint and covered my entire windshield and driver's side. It was late at night, and I needed to get home, so I had to clean it off with my t-shirt, vodka and water. Nothing makes me more upset than people needlessly vandalizing vehicles. It's so so so disrespectful, considering how hard many work to keep their cars clean.

I recently bought a (really) horrible '89 Nissan D21 for a project. I feel the same way you seem to about your bike; Never have time to work on it. But I'll tell you now that it's never worth giving up, because the feeling once you finish it can't be beat. My truck started with rusted floorpans, loose-bat insulation stuffed into the quarters, a broken fuel pump, broken emissions systems, blown VC gasket, rusted fuel and brake lines, mouldy seats and... more. It's been over 6 months now and I often feel like I've accomplished nothing... But then I think back to where I started, and it's great. I'm actually almost done now, with the exception of finishing a few welds on the floor pans, cleaning / replacing rear drums and backer plates, and cleaning / flushing the fuel tank. I've never really driven "older" cars, but it just feels great to sit in and drive. It feels like a real car, is peppy, and best of all, I know it's safe because of the work I put in. The only reason I bought the truck was because I wanted a RWD/standard vehicle, and thought I settled, but I couldn't be happier with what I chose. I bought the truck for $500 expecting to learn a few things while trying to fix it, but I learned more than I could've imagined. The $500 I spent, aside from part costs, is worth the learning experience alone.


----------



## MannDude

Being tested for glaucoma is the worse part of going to the optometrist.

Unsure if it's me or the lady operating the machine, but they _sniped_ quick bursts of air at each eyeball. It's impossible _not_ to blink. I swear they did each eye like 10 times. It doesn't hurt, it's just irritating as hell.


----------



## DomainBop

FAIL.  First offer and the test IP is naturally blacklisted. http://bgp.he.net/ip/23.95.42.132#_rbl (did I mention "Crystal" is back with a LET offer?)


----------



## AThomasHowe

MannDude said:


> Being tested for glaucoma is the worse part of going to the optometrist.


"Glaucoma". Surely you didn't think your doctor would give it away that easily anyway


----------



## MannDude

AThomasHowe said:


> "Glaucoma". Surely you didn't think your doctor would give it away that easily anyway


Haha. Doesn't matter, Indiana isn't one of the states with that type of medicine.

Unsure if you've had your vision checked or had to have a glaucoma test done, it's pretty basic but the most irritating thing (For me). You rest your chin and forehead on these straps and look at this glowing dot inside this machine contraption and the machine shoots puffs of air directly at your eyeball. It's damn near impossible to NOT blink, so, for me at least, they had to hit each eye like ten times. It doesn't hurt, it's just irritating.

This is what the device looks like:



You just sit there like an idiot with your eyes wide open while the optometrist snipes your pupils with bursts of air all Call of Duty style.


----------



## MannDude

Also, I may be moving out to the country side. I'm so excited at the thought of living in a tiny little cabin on six acres. Living in the city is nice sometimes, but nothing beats country living.


----------



## texteditor

If you move out to the country and have a gun room you'll look goddamn stupid if you don't get a proper gun dog or two to enjoy the extra space & hunting with (also because they are too noisy to have with close neighbors)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1StEXWh9Kk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Isq_KJHriU


----------



## TheLinuxBug

@MannDude use steel wool (like you would use on your pots and pans) and a razor blade on your windows to get the paint off.  The steal wool will not scratch your glass (though you might think it will) it will just take off the paint.  You can use the razor blade to get whatever it misses (in corners).  

Used to work in autobody repair/painting and that what you use to remove overspray (paint that accidentally makes it onto the care where it shouldn't be).

For the paint that is on the actual car, as its on top of your clear coat, you can get a special clay bar that they sell to use to remove the paint with or if you can't find one for a reasonable price, you should be able to take it to any autobody place and they should either have one or they can use rubbing compound and a buffer to remove the paint, also.

Hope this info helps 

Edit: I guess I don't read this thread often enough and didn't notice that was over a month ago, lol, sorry I'm late to the party! 

Cheers!


----------



## rds100

Living in the country side usually has one big downside - no decent internet access.


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> Living in the country side usually has one big downside - no decent internet access.


Time Warner is the provider out there. So, hit or miss from what I've gathered.


----------



## MannDude

TheLinuxBug said:


> @MannDude use steel wool (like you would use on your pots and pans) and a razor blade on your windows to get the paint off.  The steal wool will not scratch your glass (though you might think it will) it will just take off the paint.  You can use the razor blade to get whatever it misses (in corners).
> 
> Used to work in autobody repair/painting and that what you use to remove overspray (paint that accidentally makes it onto the care where it shouldn't be).
> 
> For the paint that is on the actual car, as its on top of your clear coat, you can get a special clay bar that they sell to use to remove the paint with or if you can't find one for a reasonable price, you should be able to take it to any autobody place and they should either have one or they can use rubbing compound and a buffer to remove the paint, also.
> 
> Hope this info helps
> 
> Edit: I guess I don't read this thread often enough and didn't notice that was over a month ago, lol, sorry I'm late to the party!
> 
> Cheers!


It's all good. It's been removed already. Car's paint wasn't in that great of shape anyway, the left side above the door is starting to peel off/fade away. The clear coat is gone. It's a $900 car though and it runs like crap, so I don't mind too much. It's just cosmetic stuff.


----------



## texteditor

MannDude said:


> Time Warner is the provider out there. So, hit or miss from what I've gathered.


The only shot this has at not being a miss is if the merger w/ Comcast goes through - the first silver lining on that cloud


----------



## k0nsl

+1 for that, I'm surprised I even get stuff done with this crappy ISP (only got one catering to where I am). Incredible.



rds100 said:


> Living in the country side usually has one big downside - no decent internet access.


----------



## Amitz

MannDude said:


> Being tested for glaucoma is the worse part of going to the optometrist.
> 
> Unsure if it's me or the lady operating the machine, but they _sniped_ quick bursts of air at each eyeball. It's impossible _not_ to blink. I swear they did each eye like 10 times. It doesn't hurt, it's just irritating as hell.


You really have to find a new optometrist. This procedure can be done (literally) in seconds if they do their job right and well! I have had that dozens of time and my dog (who is blind) had to undergo this examination once a week for 2 years. It never took 10 times to find the correct value. Your optometrist is not a pro... ;-)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Amitz said:


> You really have to find a new optometrist. This procedure can be done (literally) in seconds if they do their job right and well! I have had that dozens of time and my dog (who is blind) had to undergo this examination once a week for 2 years. It never took 10 times to find the correct value. Your optometrist is not a pro... ;-)


Yep.  When I had my eyes checked they only had to do it once on each eye.


----------



## AuroraZero

Mine does not even use air anymore. He has a laser light thing he uses. Comes close to touching the eye but doesn't. Ten seconds at the most and he has all the readings he needs.


----------



## MannDude

Amitz said:


> You really have to find a new optometrist. This procedure can be done (literally) in seconds if they do their job right and well! I have had that dozens of time and my dog (who is blind) had to undergo this examination once a week for 2 years. It never took 10 times to find the correct value. Your optometrist is not a pro... ;-)


Guess you get what you pay for... Wal-Mart vision clinic


----------



## DomainBop

//facepalm = provider buys hosting company assets, doesn't realize they acquired a server in Singapore until someone posts about downtime on WHT


----------



## Francisco

[11:24:19] Aldryic says:

wew

[11:24:59] Aldryic says:

So, HR complained that I was playing suggestive music too loudly.

[11:25:15] Aldryic says:

I was listening to Daft Punk's Up All Night to Get Lucky.

[11:25:30] Aldryic says:

I'm now listening to MSI's 'Fuck Machine'... with the volume a little higher <_<


----------



## DomainBop

> uname -a
> Linux 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:27:09 UTC 2014 ppc64le ppc64le ppc64le GNU/Linux
> 
> 
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> 
> processor    : 0
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 1
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 2
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 3
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 4
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 5
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 6
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> processor    : 7
> 
> 
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> 
> 
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> 
> 
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> 
> timebase    : 512000000
> 
> 
> platform    : pSeries
> 
> 
> model        : IBM pSeries (emulated by qemu)
> 
> 
> machine        : CHRP IBM pSeries (emulated by qemu)


----------



## k0nsl

I got one too  :lol:

Actually, several. I've reached my quota in both regions.



DomainBop said:


> uname -a
> Linux 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:27:09 UTC 2014 ppc64le ppc64le ppc64le GNU/Linux
> 
> 
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> processor    : 0
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 1
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 2
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 3
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 4
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 5
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 6
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> processor    : 7
> cpu        : POWER8E (raw), altivec supported
> clock        : 3026.000000MHz
> revision    : 2.1 (pvr 004b 0201)
> 
> timebase    : 512000000
> platform    : pSeries
> model        : IBM pSeries (emulated by qemu)
> machine        : CHRP IBM pSeries (emulated by qemu)
Click to expand...


----------



## MannDude

Spent a good 4 hours trying to clean up wiring on the quad and then added some LED lighting... tomorrow will clean it up more and try to get some cold weather FPV flights in. Brrr.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Spent a good 4 hours trying to clean up wiring on the quad and then added some LED lighting... tomorrow will clean it up more and try to get some cold weather FPV flights in. Brrr.


TAKE DEM VIDS.

I want to see this.

Also, if you could please record your flight videos.  I would love it.


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> TAKE DEM VIDS.
> 
> I want to see this.
> 
> Also, if you could please record your flight videos.  I would love it.


I do.

I'll work on an edit when I have something other than flying around out back. Just now getting into FPV so that'll be more fun and more interesting to watch since it doesn't have to be restricted to my poor line of sight.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yeah.  Some of those flight cameras would be awesome. 

Ever seen that one guy flying a quadcopter out onto the ocean and back?  Amazing stuff. 

If I lived on a beach, I'd totally do that.


----------



## MannDude

@HalfEatenPie

Got it finished up tonight. Didn't do much night flying because... well, I can't see trees even if I can see my quad but you get the idea...





At least now it's very unlikely to get my orientation when in the air confused.


----------



## MannDude

Also...


----------



## Francisco

DICKBUTT TO THE MOOOOOON


----------



## rds100

Interesting how many of your neighbors called 911 to say they see an UFO ;-)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> @HalfEatenPie
> 
> Got it finished up tonight. Didn't do much night flying because... well, I can't see trees even if I can see my quad but you get the idea...
> 
> At least now it's very unlikely to get my orientation when in the air confused.


Put a spotlight on it.

Also machine guns.

Terrorize your neighborhood.

Mass produce your little machines.

Take over the world.


----------



## Francisco

ATTN @HalfEatenPie







Fran


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Put a spotlight on it.
> 
> Also machine guns.
> 
> Terrorize your neighborhood.
> 
> Mass produce your little machines.
> 
> Take over the world.


The flight time is bad enough (10.5~ min) as is without weighing it down with all of that!

Plus I refuse to fly over buildings or people so.... I'll terrorize the woods and open grass fields with it. Vrrooom.

I did once chase after a groundhog, though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> ATTN @HalfEatenPie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fran


Aww how cute. 

It has the picture of the dog that's in it!  I wonder if they mix multiple dogs in together like they do with ground beef?


----------



## Francisco

....like hotdogs-- oh god.

Sorry, I just threw up a little.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> ....like hotdogs-- oh god.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just threw up a little.


Or like spam.

Anyways I hope they have organic.  Organic dog I hear is much better


----------



## DomainBop

This really inspires confidence and makes me want to buy an SSL certificate from this "trusted" "EV green bar" SSL certificate provider: their own customer SSL management portal receives a grade of "C" from SSLlabs because it is using SHA-1 and is still vulnerable to the poodle attack:

https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=certs.godaddy.com


----------



## rds100

Well, nobody was talking about SHA-1 vs SHA-256 a year ago. So if their SSL cart is oldish... it's normal to be SHA-1.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

@[Member member=MannDude], this episode of South Park basically reminded me of you and your drones.

http://southpark.cc.com/full-episodes/s18e05-the-magic-bush

Haha


----------



## wlanboy

DomainBop said:


> This really inspires confidence and makes me want to buy an SSL certificate from this "trusted" "EV green bar" SSL certificate provider: their own customer SSL management portal receives a grade of "C" from SSLlabs because it is using SHA-1 and is still vulnerable to the poodle attack:
> 
> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=certs.godaddy.com


You had faith in a ssl certification authoritiy?


----------



## comXyz

I wanna eat HalfNotEatenPie


----------



## Geek

HalfEatenDog?


----------



## Geek

#TBT


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> HalfEatenDog?


Curse you Korean Firewall.  I just finally realized that wasn't a broken image and instead the Korean Firewall was screwing with me.

Anyways my comment: Gross.  



Geek said:


> #TBT


That's throwback to the negative years old!  Sonnnn, you just went cellular!


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Curse you Korean Firewall.  I just finally realized that wasn't a broken image and instead the Korean Firewall was screwing with me.


Government knows best.

Seriously though, that was censored there? I know the internet is censored in some areas of the world but didn't imagine South Korea would take that approach. Today I learned.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Government knows best.
> 
> Seriously though, that was censored there? I know the internet is censored in some areas of the world but didn't imagine South Korea would take that approach. Today I learned.


Any website that is banned redirects you to here: http://www.warning.or.kr/ (note they ban you based on DNS)

You can obviously run it through Google Translate to get a gist of it.


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Any website that is banned redirects you to here: http://www.warning.or.kr/ (note they ban you based on DNS)
> 
> You can obviously run it through Google Translate to get a gist of it.


How strict is it?


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> How strict is it?


http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/02/economist-explains-3

https://opennet.net/research/profiles/south-korea


----------



## MannDude

I want this:


----------



## comXyz

Someone tried to scam me today... Hmm...


----------



## Geek

_"I can double my density from three-sixty degrees to seven-twenty instantly."_

- Canibus: _"Funk Master Flex Freestyle"_


----------



## HalfEatenPie

c1bl said:


> Someone tried to scam me today... Hmm...


I've been getting those emails for a long time. It's nothing new.

If you want to look into some justice, check this out: http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> I want this:









Francisco


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> I want this:


I want 10.


----------



## MannDude

Aside from Cracker Barrel there aren't many decent "homestyle American food" restaurants around here, which is sad. I'd love nothing more than a big portion of meatloaf, an ear of corn on the cob, with sides of mashed potatoes, peas and a nice dinner rolls with some apple butter.

There is this place not too far from me that fits the bill but I've not had it in ages. I need to go back!







This is way off the beaten path, I used to go there as a kid and I'm still surprised they get enough business to remain open. I've not been in years so I think it's worth a trip.

Reviews are good, too:

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/172/984548/restaurant/Indiana/Lurtons-Country-Cafe-Commiskey

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g37028-d870685-Reviews-Lurton_s_Country_Cafe-Commiskey_Indiana.html

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lurtons-country-cafe-commiskey 

We need more places like this.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Totally unrelated.

On the Top Gear US Trip (when they go through Nevada and visit the Shoe Tree and they go to California, all in muscle cars) they visited a diner in Nevada.  Well a few years back a few friends and I recreated that trip and went to Nevada, ate at that diner, visited the shoe tree, etc.

Was a ton of fun.


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Totally unrelated.
> 
> On the Top Gear US Trip (when they go through Nevada and visit the Shoe Tree and they go to California, all in muscle cars) they visited a diner in Nevada.  Well a few years back a few friends and I recreated that trip and went to Nevada, ate at that diner, visited the shoe tree, etc.
> 
> Was a ton of fun.


What was the diner?

There was this place, and for the life of me I can't remember it and when I went back to Vegas last year I wanted to get it again. It was a sub or hoagie place and I feel like it's located somewhere nearish the 'Pawn Stars Pawn Shop'... I remember on an episode of that Chumley went there and saw a dude who he thought was a famous musician and got him to sign a guitar or something... Bugs me I can't remember the name, but I'd recognize it if I saw it.

Anyhow, good place to get a bite.


----------



## MannDude

POPS PHILLY CHEESESTEAKS!






Just had to Google, "famous hoagie restaurant las vegas"

That place is good.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

The Diner was Silver State Restaurant in Ely, Nevada (seriously, it was more of a diner in my opinion haha).

We were camping out in the desert driving our way to California, and we left our campground without eating breakfast.  Hungry (and mildly groggy), we got to Ely, Nevada and went to that Silver State Restaurant.  Had the most amazing breakfast ever.  Really got the day started with a hot cup of coffee.  

There's not a whole lot around near Ely, but that diner was really a diamond in the rough.  

http://www.yelp.com/biz/silver-state-restaurant-ely


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> The Diner was Silver State Restaurant in Ely, Nevada (seriously, it was more of a diner in my opinion haha).
> 
> We were camping out in the desert driving our way to California, and we left our campground without eating breakfast.  Hungry (and mildly groggy), we got to Ely, Nevada and went to that Silver State Restaurant.  Had the most amazing breakfast ever.  Really got the day started with a hot cup of coffee.
> 
> There's not a whole lot around near Ely, but that diner was really a diamond in the rough.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/silver-state-restaurant-ely


Hell yeah. Looks good.

When I lived in Nevada, it was a real small town (mormon community). They did have a great diner though called "Sugars": http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g45984-d924158-Reviews-Sugar_s_Home_Plate-Overton_Nevada.html (Well, Sugar's Home Plate but locals just called it Sugars).

It was located next to the "Red Rooster Pub", which was open 24/7/365. Since I was working on a farm and the schedule for our water rights varied week to week, and since we'd have water flowing to the property for 12 hours sometimes it'd be 6 or 7AM before we would be almost done so we'd drive up to the pub drink a pitcher and play a round of pool and come back and check the level of our reservoir ponds. Sometimes we'd buy minikegs and lug them out to the field when we were planting and drink beer all day. Was too hot and doing too much work to actually get drunk, but it kept us complaint and moving forward.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Haha sounds like Good Times.  Hard work, good food, fun times.


----------



## Geek

Well, another day, another fraud attempt in the Inbox for fake awards I've "_already"_ received ...but "forgot" to pay for they claim ...  for $300 a pop?  Complete with public URL to press release. Nice FB scrubber. Yeah, will be dealing with this if only for the fact that one person could somehow find it though God knows how... and screw with my credibility.  




      










Every now and then I go to a nearby dive bar with some friends ... this random older fella starts up a conversation after some lousy eavesdropping. Nice enough guy I figured. He'd come to our table now and again and sit a while. He claimed to be friends with John Koston and wrote most of cPanel 5...who knew...   

Turns out he was this guy. http://news.cnet.com/2100-1023-249758.html / http://www.computerworld.com/article/2555767/mobile-wireless/mobile---wireless-world-users-love-their-gadgets-.html

Now I just wish I'd kicked him in the junk.  Just once. 

Because people are falling for it.

 
-JE


----------



## comXyz

How does it look?


----------



## kunnu

Who is owner of this forum?


----------



## trewq

kunnu said:


> Who is owner of this forum?


@MannDude

However if you need to contact staff open a thread in the section below.

https://vpsboard.com/forum/39-helpdesk-contact-staff/


----------



## ChrisM

kunnu said:


> Who is owner of this forum?


_autoboot_


----------



## comXyz




----------



## William

not like i would care ~.~


----------



## MannDude

I got some 'homemade' banana pudding with vanilla wafers in it from the Wal-Mart deli earlier today when grocery shopping. I'm excited to eat some later. My grandma used to make it often and I don't think I've had any since she passed away, and that was like... 15 years ago.


----------



## fixidixi

Well.. like a deafult bootstrap css?





c1bl said:


> How does it look?


----------



## fixidixi

@MannDude I've just made http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiserschmarrn


----------



## Geek

Roses are red

Violets are blue

All of my base

Are belong to you.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> Roses are red
> 
> Violets are blue
> 
> All of my base
> 
> Are belong to you.


Reminds me of OAG. "I want to share this base with you so we can forever zerg swarm" or something.


----------



## MannDude

fixidixi said:


> @MannDude I've just made http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiserschmarrn


I've got a small 1BR house but I'll accept room mate applications! Those look awesome!

I CALL TOP BUNK!


----------



## MannDude

Also:



Looks like I may need to upgrade my net...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

If it comes with HBO (which should come with a subscription to HBO Go)...

I would never leave your house.

Also... Can I be a roommate? I promise to make rice every once in a while and not to stink up the house with my cabbage.


----------



## comXyz




----------



## Aldryic C'boas

> Hi, i own [REDACTED] a verfiied business account





> Ok whatevwer go fuck yourself you prick.


From the same ticket.  Gotta love those 12 year old "business owners".


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> From the same ticket.  Gotta love those 12 year old "business owners".


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

What are you talking about? I'm the CEO of SummerHost.com. We have 10 other 12 year olds on our team, with a cumulative total of more than 15 years worth of experience! We're totally Integrated Enterprise Cloud Networking Infrastructure working on Big Data Solutions and HPC PaaS inside a nested IaaS. Our Chief Operating Officer and Chief Technical Officer are both highly trained in the art of button pushing on web interfaces and our outsourced tech named Sam (but really named Xi) is totally technical in every way, even though we went with the cheapest international outsourced support company.

Again, we're super enterprise.


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> From the same ticket.  Gotta love those 12 year old "business owners".


He's the most successful businessman in his school. While others are eating typical school lunches he has cookies and all the chocolate milk one could want.


----------



## DomainBop

HalfEatenPie said:


> our outsourced tech named Sam (but really named Xi) is totally technical in every way, even though we went with the cheapest international outsourced support company.


If his first name is Xi then you definitely didn't go with the cheapest outsourcing company...which brings up the question, why aren't any of the summerhosts outsourcing to Madagascar?


----------



## k0nsl

...turned 30 today...woohoo?  :unsure:

It's all good


----------



## Geek




----------



## comXyz

After 2 days downtime, now VpsBoard is back online


----------



## MannDude

Mildly interesting. Hit 666.6 miles on this crappy old Focus I drive since I've bought it. That is less than <100 miles driven each month. I don't really drive much at all, haha.


----------



## DomainBop

Pr0n pics: http://bitcoinexaminer.org/20-insane-bitcoin-mining-rigs/


----------



## k0nsl

<3 Sam Hyde

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g-nniO1WN4


----------



## DomainBop

+1 for StatusCake's accuracy


----------



## HalfEatenPie

No downtime!  Yes!  

No uptime too!

That's like....  0% accuracy right there!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ohh!

We also have reached Quantum State


----------



## MannDude

Yeah, I'm not overly thrilled with StatusCake either. =/


----------



## OpticServers

TommehM said:


> I hate Chinese script kiddies.
> 
> LEAVE MY SERVER ALONE, LEAVE IT, LEAVE IT ALONE!
> 
> And how fucking dare may anyone out there touch my server?
> 
> What the hell did it ever do to you?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kHmvkRoEowc


Wow... that is erm quite a video o.o


----------



## MannDude

Getting in the Holiday spirit here at vpsBoard. New avatar and new logo!


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hey now.

Pumpkin spice anything is good


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Pumpkin spice sodomy.


----------



## MartinD

Aldryic C said:


> Pumpkin spice sodomy.


Does Fran know you're sharing this?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> Pumpkin spice sodomy.


Well I never!


----------



## MannDude

How do you guys _not_ change your avatars often?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

But... I like my guy getting electrocuted in his underpants!


----------



## mikho

MannDude said:


> How do you guys _not_ change your avatars often?


avatars are not that visible in the mobile view (meaning that I dont "see" them) so I tend to forget that they are there


----------



## Nick

I've just checked out this https://vpsboard.com/best-content/ and Fran takes out the top 2 with Aldryic in number 3. BuyVM is all over this b***h.


----------



## MannDude

Nick said:


> I've just checked out this https://vpsboard.com/best-content/ and Fran takes out the top 2 with Aldryic in number 3. BuyVM is all over this b***h.


I didn't even know that was a feature!

That's neat.


----------



## Nick

MannDude said:


> I didn't even know that was a feature!
> 
> 
> That's neat.


It's on the bottom of YOUR main page! Haha


----------



## MannDude

Nick said:


> It's on the bottom of YOUR main page! Haha


Is it? I don't see it.

EDIT: Derp, its on the _index._

Well I'll be.


----------



## Nick

MannDude said:


> Is it? I don't see it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Derp, its on the _index._
> 
> 
> Well I'll be.


Were you thinking of your personal domain?


----------



## MannDude

Nick said:


> Were you thinking of your personal domain?


Nah. I just scrolled to the bottom of _this_ page.


----------



## Nick

MannDude said:


> Nah. I just scrolled to the bottom of _this_ page.


Ah that's not so bad then .


----------



## William

Thats how it looks when water in  the flat above you breaks...

https://imghost.li/di/FOC8/Foto.jpg


----------



## k0nsl

...even nerds needs their [kasein] protein  :blush:







Santa Claus apparently likes me  :lol:


----------



## MannDude

Before/after the use of an IR illuminator to hit the yard with more infrared light for the night vision camera since the onboard IR apparently is not working or is working very poorly in such a open space. Still haven't mounted it, this was just shining through the window of my house into the backyard but well impressed with the results! The IR illimunator was only $12 and may order one more since this one seems to work quite well!



EDIT: Junk piled up in the backyard as it had to be moved out of the way from where a neighbour was cutting down a tree.


----------



## k0nsl

...lost three "high-end" systems a few days back due to thunder, but, seems after intensive testing, that only the motherboards were fried. I still have not tested all the HDDs and GPUs. The PSUs survived and the CPUs (still have not tested the last one). What a great timing, huh?


----------



## DomainBop

3-step VPS provider pro tip for preparing your first #winning low end offer:

*step #1*: edit  /etc/fstab and add 'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0' and reboot

*step #2*: test your results

[email protected] ~ # dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 9.13857 s, 117 MB/s
[email protected] ~ # cd /tmp
[email protected] /tmp # dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.852948 s, 1.3 GB/s

[email protected] ~ # dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.99338 s, 539 MB/s
[email protected] ~ # cd /tmp
[email protected] # dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.179301 s, 6.0 GB/s


*step #3*: always use the dd test result from /tmp in your offer and sit back and enjoy #payday and #high-ranking-in-top-provider-poll


----------



## HalfEatenPie

k0nsl said:


> ...lost three "high-end" systems a few days back due to thunder, but, seems after intensive testing, that only the motherboards were fried. I still have not tested all the HDDs and GPUs. The PSUs survived and the CPUs (still have not tested the last one). What a great timing, huh?


Do you have them on a surge protector?


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> 3-step VPS provider pro tip for preparing your first #winning low end offer:
> 
> *step #1*: edit  /etc/fstab and add 'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0' and reboot
> 
> *....*
> 
> *step #3*: always use the dd test result from /tmp in your offer and sit back and enjoy #payday and #high-ranking-in-top-provider-poll


Which in part, always has made me laugh.... because piping one big stream of literally 0 to disk is real world simulation   It's about as relevant as doing a rm -rf speed test.

Now for part 2 where you illustrate same approach to inflate your ENTERPRISE SSD prono utilizing ploop and it's speed "enhancements".


----------



## k0nsl

No, had nothing. Will do from now on, of course. I think they took the beating from the modem; all three of them were connected to it and the cables didn't look very healthy. Fried   

Anyway, will be going to the local computer store to have the stuff valued, then they will send the bill for the insurance company...which hopefully means, in the end, help me for me so I can re-build the systems with minimal loss of funds.. 



HalfEatenPie said:


> Do you have them on a surge protector?


----------



## texteditor

I'd always be more worried about data loss than anything else, only because I know I never have everything backed up

Having a surge take out a bunch of hardware at once makes recovery a bitch, and is my biggest fear

After spiders of course


----------



## k0nsl

Ya, it's not fun, that's for sure. But life goes on 

I haven't reviewed the disks yet, I'm hoping they're okay and that the data ist still on them as well...hey, a man got to have his hope, right?  :lol:

Spiders, eh? Hehe.



texteditor said:


> I'd always be more worried about data loss than anything else, only because I know I never have everything backed up
> 
> Having a surge take out a bunch of hardware at once makes recovery a bitch, and is my biggest fear
> 
> After spiders of course


----------



## drmike

Sounds like you had local lightening hit ground nearby k0nsl.

Once had that happen during a storm.  

It actually got inside via pipe or wire and I had a ball lightening flash in my basement then where I have another office.   Was surreal.

Somehow in that event nothing that I am aware of got broken.

Too bad my electric utility provider isn't nearly as good on outcomes.  Their power is wonky and voltage all over the place.  Stacks of bad stuff from brownout like conditions with them.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## DomainBop

That idiot at LEB just posted an offer for a provider that deadpooled on November 1st.  You'd think the default CPanel page would have clued him in that it was deadpooled.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Gotta love when you make someone butthurt, and they spend the rest of the evening trying to DDoS an insignificant irssi client   Really, it's no surprise some kids end up in the situations they find themselves in.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> Gotta love when you make someone butthurt, and they spend the rest of the evening trying to DDoS an insignificant irssi client   Really, it's no surprise some kids end up in the situations they find themselves in.


I'm glad I never had the misfortune of experiencing that.

Also, DDoS is so "mature for his age"


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> That idiot at LEB just posted an offer for a provider that deadpooled on November 1st.  You'd think the default CPanel page would have clued him in that it was deadpooled.


Looks like the offer got pulled.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> Gotta love when you make someone butthurt, and they spend the rest of the evening trying to DDoS an insignificant irssi client   Really, it's no surprise some kids end up in the situations they find themselves in.


Count yourself in good company.  I had my dose of DDoS what was that, a month ago now?

Just a reminder with the new year wishes and plans to double up on protection and nesting to keep folks steps away.


----------



## Darwin

DomainBop said:


> That idiot at LEB just posted an offer for a provider that deadpooled on November 1st.  You'd think the default CPanel page would have clued him in that it was deadpooled.


Oh the irony

http://lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-three-quarterly-offers-starting-at-2-55-for-256mb-in-6-us-locations/#comment-249791

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/39533/bluevm-about-to-sink-to-the-bottom-of-the-ocean


----------



## drmike

Darwin said:


> Oh the irony
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/bluevm-three-quarterly-offers-starting-at-2-55-for-256mb-in-6-us-locations/#comment-249791
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/39533/bluevm-about-to-sink-to-the-bottom-of-the-ocean


Well I give Kossen credit for finding his BALLS.  I mean doinking at BlueVM = attacking his "employer" ColoCrossing.  

Cause, CVPS owns BlueVM, and CC owns controlling interest in CVPS.

I like reading LET and LEB at times like this.  It's like retro, go back in time for me.   Cause I already said about them, situation, what would happen, ahhh eons ago.

CC sheds non-CC location for investment brand.  That's like the umteenth time that happened.

That thread is almost as good as the LEB offer for Hostress.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Cause, CVPS owns BlueVM,


...and the problem with that is the #winning business plan is no longer winning because there is a plethora of better alternatives .  The reliance on unsustainable annual plans to meet the monthly bills was a house of cards just waiting to implode.  Rated F for #fail


----------



## rds100

I think the business plan does not necessarily rely on profit. They just need to keep the company alive until ARIN runs out of IPs. They probably expected that ARIN would run out sooner.


----------



## DomainBop

Yes, Virginia, ARIN changed the rules and "SEO" is now a valid justification for IPs

promotional email sent by a Windham, NH high school kid: http://i.imgur.com/7Otd4WJ.png


----------



## Darwin

> mpkossen said: Especially now rumors are kicking in they are going to be "absorbed".


Doc said the same thing a few months ago and was bashed...


Did anything changed? is the nda ending?


----------



## MannDude

Darwin said:


> is the nda ending?


Thought that was sometime in early 2015.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Yes, Virginia, ARIN changed the rules and "SEO" is now a valid justification for IPs
> 
> promotional email sent by a Windham, NH high school kid: http://i.imgur.com/7Otd4WJ.png


Lowest price for IPs EVA!  Sucka, did I say 50 cent, I meant 25 cent.  But fo' you one dolla.

What you want support?   Oh that's enterprise money.

The kid has a perma smile and no regard.  I kind of wonder if asshats like Donald Trump were groomed in their youth by similar business sins - thumbing the customers in the eyes, public blow ups for fun and marketing awareness, etc?  Some days I think the kid is a genius for negative marketing, but I don't have his financials to confirm that unbridled insanity pays.


----------



## drmike

Darwin said:


> Doc said the same thing a few months ago and was bashed...
> 
> 
> Did anything changed? is the nda ending?


Kossen only needs to ask his boss what is up with BlueVM.  They have the keys and drove that vehicle head straight into the wall crashing it going full bore all out stupid.

Guess we won't have the entertainment value of YET ANOTHER BLUEVM OFFER any time soon on LEB. Bummer, I was contemplating returning to LE* for a proper reunion and punt festival. 

This probably all contributed to the lack of the 12 days of Christmas rob me plans of doom specials o'er der.  Out of shill CC brands and Halloween facemasks to hide behind (well ones folks might buy from).  NO mass CC taking = no Christmas for you mortals.

That is just more Ho-stress. Ho ho ho, ho stress.


----------



## MannDude

He's just able to do what he does, not by anything he has done on his own accord but through the generosity of those above him. I know he thinks he's some hot shit business executive, but that's most certainly not the case.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> I kind of wonder if asshats like Donald Trump were groomed in their youth by similar business sins - thumbing the customers in the eyes, public blow ups for fun and marketing awareness, etc?


Donald Trump definitely was taught as a child to thumb his nose at customers.  His father, Fred Trump, made his $400 million fortune (which is why Donald is rich) by being one of the worst slumlords in New York.


----------



## comXyz

Merry Christmas everyone!

P/S: just ate a half-not-eaten-pie :wub:


----------



## Darwin

Hey @ do you know why you and your employer were banned from low end t?


Not trying to stir a pot, just real curious.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Darwin said:


> Hey @ do you know why you and your employer were banned from low end t?
> 
> 
> Not trying to stir a pot, just real curious.


Yes. It's complicated.

VenexCloud DDoS'd LET because mpkossen didn't treat him nicely (not a lot of people like mpkossen anyways... so..) and then he got banned. His DDoS'd caused weeks of constant instability and downtime because the staffs at ColoCrossing didn't know how to mitigate the NTP attacks. After which, he started a business venture, VenexCloud, and invited me along. I told him that I would only join him if he was to stop DDoS'ing people and he agreed. So I decided to join him and changed my LET and vpsboard username. 

A few days later, he registered on LET and then posted an offer. Someone reported him to mpkossen about him being the guy who DDoS'd LET. So mpkossen banned all users who had "VenexCloud" in their name. I asked mpkossen why he had banned me despite me not helping him with anything illegal at all. mpkossen said he would unban me if I cut off all ties with the owner of VenexCloud and write a public apology. I didn't understand why I should write a public apology if I have done nothing wrong and why I should cut off ties with the owner despite him no longer DDoS'ing LET. Unsatisfied with the answer given by mpkossen, I decided to ignore mpkossen and remained banned. 

TLR - I got banned because I was related to the owner who had some past history with mpkossen.


----------



## Geek

Friend sent me this in an email today...

Last Christmas
I rsynced you my heart
And the very next day
rm -rf ~/heart
This year, to save me from tears
sudo chmod -r 000 ~/heart


----------



## hzr

drmike said:


> Kossen only needs to ask his boss what is up with BlueVM.  They have the keys and drove that vehicle head straight into the wall crashing it going full bore all out stupid.
> 
> Guess we won't have the entertainment value of YET ANOTHER BLUEVM OFFER any time soon on LEB. Bummer, I was contemplating returning to LE* for a proper reunion and punt festival.


what happened to bluevm anyway, do they still exist? their site is looks like it's still taking orders

i bought a really cheap buffalo yearly a long time ago and i actually never got to use it because the vm never provisioned/feathur was offline and i didn't give enough of a shit to care after waiting 3 months for a nonexistant support ticket reply and this just made me remember


----------



## drmike

hzr said:


> what happened to bluevm anyway, do they still exist? their site is looks like it's still taking orders
> 
> i bought a really cheap buffalo yearly a long time ago and i actually never got to use it because the vm never provisioned/feathur was offline and i didn't give enough of a shit to care after waiting 3 months for a nonexistant support ticket reply and this just made me remember


BlueVM moved in with Fab and Buylow.  They deny.

BlueVM gives similar lacking service and customer support as CVPS.  They deny.

Lately, BlueVM dropped their EUR location or something went loco and server offline for customers - for days to weeks at this point.

At last check, BlueVM pulled all their for sale available inventory, except for Black Friday $69 annuals.

Like I always say, in time, the truth comes out, especially with that group of guys.  Sad as always that they just don't run stuff right and care about customers.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> Friend sent me this in an email today...
> 
> Last Christmas
> 
> I rsynced you my heart
> 
> And the very next day
> 
> rm -rf ~/heart
> 
> This year, to save me from tears
> 
> sudo chmod -r 000 ~/heart


PERMISSION DENIED

I cry evertim



VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> Yes. It's complicated.
> 
> VenexCloud DDoS'd LET because mpkossen didn't treat him nicely (not a lot of people like mpkossen anyways... so..) and then he got banned. His DDoS'd caused weeks of constant instability and downtime because the staffs at ColoCrossing didn't know how to mitigate the NTP attacks. After which, he started a business venture, VenexCloud, and invited me along. I told him that I would only join him if he was to stop DDoS'ing people and he agreed. So I decided to join him and changed my LET and vpsboard username.
> 
> A few days later, he registered on LET and then posted an offer. Someone reported him to mpkossen about him being the guy who DDoS'd LET. So mpkossen banned all users who had "VenexCloud" in their name. I asked mpkossen why he had banned me despite me not helping him with anything illegal at all. mpkossen said he would unban me if I cut off all ties with the owner of VenexCloud and write a public apology. I didn't understand why I should write a public apology if I have done nothing wrong and why I should cut off ties with the owner despite him no longer DDoS'ing LET. Unsatisfied with the answer given by mpkossen, I decided to ignore mpkossen and remained banned.
> 
> TLR - I got banned because I was related to the owner who had some past history with mpkossen.


Wow that sucks.  But of course I don't blame them since DDoSing is such a dick thing to do.  We also know how it'll all end up anyways.  Just like that skid from Canada.


----------



## ModyDev

VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> Yes. It's complicated.
> 
> VenexCloud DDoS'd LET because mpkossen didn't treat him nicely (not a lot of people like mpkossen anyways... so..) and then he got banned. His DDoS'd caused weeks of constant instability and downtime because the staffs at ColoCrossing didn't know how to mitigate the NTP attacks. After which, he started a business venture, VenexCloud, and invited me along. I told him that I would only join him if he was to stop DDoS'ing people and he agreed. So I decided to join him and changed my LET and vpsboard username.
> 
> A few days later, he registered on LET and then posted an offer. Someone reported him to mpkossen about him being the guy who DDoS'd LET. So mpkossen banned all users who had "VenexCloud" in their name. I asked mpkossen why he had banned me despite me not helping him with anything illegal at all. mpkossen said he would unban me if I cut off all ties with the owner of VenexCloud and write a public apology. I didn't understand why I should write a public apology if I have done nothing wrong and why I should cut off ties with the owner despite him no longer DDoS'ing LET. Unsatisfied with the answer given by mpkossen, I decided to ignore mpkossen and remained banned.
> 
> TLR - I got banned because I was related to the owner who had some past history with mpkossen.


Yes, this is the truth and thank you for being a loyal skilled partner.



HalfEatenPie said:


> Wow that sucks.  But of course I don't blame them since DDoSing is such a dick thing to do.  We also know how it'll all end up anyways.  Just like that skid from Canada.


Yea DDoSing is such a dick thing to do But also the dictatorial regime is such a dick thing to do.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

The wrongs of one do not excuse or justify those of your own.


----------



## ModyDev

Aldryic C said:


> The wrongs of one do not excuse or justify those of your own.


I do not justify these actions , I regret that I did it as i have been always against DDoS and trying to forget about it but there is no other way to proof the failure of a system without attacking it.


----------



## trewq

Venexcloud said:


> I do not justify these actions , I regret that I did it as i have been always against DDoS and trying to forget about it but there is no other way to proof the failure of a system without attacking it.


Please go outside, it will help you think more clearly.


----------



## MannDude

I got an espresso maker for Christmas and I don't think I've ever even have had an espresso before... ever.

Worth unboxing and trying it out or should I keep it in the box and return it? I'm happy that it was gifted to me, as my family knows I like coffee (I got some sweet mugs too) but I already have a coffee pot that I use to brew my brew and the only other maker I'd be interested in is a french press...

So... espressos... yay or nay?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> I got an espresso maker for Christmas and I don't think I've ever even have had an espresso before... ever.
> 
> Worth unboxing and trying it out or should I keep it in the box and return it? I'm happy that it was gifted to me, as my family knows I like coffee (I got some sweet mugs too) but I already have a coffee pot that I use to brew my brew and the only other maker I'd be interested in is a french press...
> 
> So... espressos... yay or nay?


Yay.

Totally worth it.  Also worth going into coffee drinking.  

I enjoy coffee as you can tell.


----------



## hzr

what kind of pie are you i really like savoury pies but they are impossible to find in the states for any reasonable price and i don't like the weird syrupy filling fruit pies


----------



## Darwin

Espressos are a different beast. If that maker isn't a low end one and has enough pressure keep it.


I'm a bit biased because I love espresso and moka(http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moka_pot).


I do like the "common" brewing method and French press too, but nothing beats a good espresso(or the drinks you can make with a espresso maker like ristretto or cappuccino)


----------



## MannDude

Darwin said:


> Espressos are a different beast. If that maker isn't a low end one and has enough pressure keep it.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit biased because I love espresso and moka(http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moka_pot).
> 
> 
> I do like the "common" brewing method and French press too, but nothing beats a good espresso(or the drinks you can make with a espresso maker like ristretto or cappuccino)


Pretty sure this is the one: http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-ECM160-Espresso-Machine/dp/B000U6BSI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419662248&sr=8-1

Trouble is I have very very _very_ limited counter space. I barely have enough room for my coffee pot where it is now. I need more counter space.  If I had more space, my god! I'd have griddle, a juicer or blender... a toaster, even! Need to see if the landlord will let me build cabinets on one wall that is empty that could use them...

I may make room for it on the stove or something this weekend and brew something up. Though for now, I have just made 8 cups of 'regular' coffee... which I will enjoy out of my new stoneware coffee mug, courtesy of my sis.


----------



## MannDude

Had to enter my 'basement' today to check out why my furnace isn't working properly. House was built in the 1870's and the basement is... well.. what was common in the 1870's. (Minus the fact it now houses a water heater and furnace).



After you enter my basement, you're greeted by this door.

Inside the door:



Furnace on the right.



Black wire shorted out and disconnected somehow. Furnace still kicks on but no heat. =/

Got a couple portable heaters trying to make it comfortable inside now.


----------



## Francisco

You literally live in a unibomber shack.

Fran


----------



## MannDude

I'm going to get a metal detector down there and hopefully find a good stash of old coins. Hopefully coins is all I find if I start digging down there... haha.


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> You literally live in a unibomber shack.
> 
> 
> Fran



No he doesn't.  He really wishes he did though 

That's typical of many old homes in the States - that basement.  Well minus the DIY supports...  Codes usually want ahh metal wind up ones buried in the floor these days.  I am blah about codes and all, they can die in their own self caused fire


----------



## Geek




----------



## DomainBop

> In partnership with *Centarra Networks*, *GreenValue**Host* is bringing back our industry-famous *100TB bandwidth* virtual server hosting plans


*what a perfect match!*

_not even going to comment on the 100TB for $4 part of it_


----------



## MannDude

Eww.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> *what a perfect match!*
> 
> _not even going to comment on the 100TB for $4 part of it_


But, doesn't everyone need 50 IPv4 addresses on their sLowend VPS?

Amazing the kid takes offers to all time highs and lows at the same time.


----------



## William

i did invest the 5$ (courtesy of someone in IRC that donated it) for a 100TB GVH - Burning 400Mbit/s outbound currently. We'll see.


----------



## drmike

Someone dropped GVH's box on this offer with quite a few simultaneous inbound HTTP requests - sustained overnight.

100TB thing, bad bad bad idea.   Unless someone has boxes to burn up and nearly free and bandwidth to balance.

Hopefully no legitimate customers actually bought that offer and expect to have reasonable service quality.

And for the data / math bugs - 1 gigabit NIC = how much xfer per month?  300TB??? approximately?  So 1 customer going to hit the 100TB challenge will churn a full 1/3rd of the box capcity and if they do so non uniformly over span of month, it will possibly make the server unusable to all other tenants..  Swell.

Sell 100TB plans vs. 300TB capacity of the box.

1-1 ratio = 3 plans sold

5-1 ratio = 15 plans sold

10-1 ratio = 30 plans sold

What are the price points  ?  $5 per?   that's income:  $15, $75, $150....  Which means....  Oversell ratios are even much higher 

1GB plan x 30 = 30GB of RAM 1-1~ on shit E3 / 32GB box

More like 100 containers to 150 containers when loaded.

100 containers = 100GB of RAM sold vs. 32GB in E3 [given they aren't running a 16GB RAM E3]

100 containers each at 100TB BW= 10000 TB = 10 Petabytes, no?  

but the upside is 100 containers = $500 of income. Congrats, you are balling! Bling Bling!

Even if people aim for 10% of their BW use on average = 1 Petabyte.

But but but... the box with a single gigabit NIC can't pump 1 PB in a month.


----------



## DomainBop

> 100TB thing, bad bad bad idea.   Unless someone has boxes to burn up and nearly free and bandwidth to balance.


The 100TB thing isn't nearly as bad an idea as him giving @ greenvaluehost email addresses to his affiliates/HackForum skids who are advertising GVH on HackForums .  Giving out company email addresses to affiliates (especially hack forum skids) is a security nightmare just waiting to happen.

GreenValueHost HackForums ad advertising "*Spoofing* Dedis": http://imgur.com/F0GnH6X

GreenValueHost convo from WHT Premium section with Jonny justifying the HF ads and giving out company emails to skids: http://img.kcaj.me/kLDmjmC.jpg



> i did invest the 5$ (courtesy of someone in IRC that donated it) for a 100TB GVH - Burning 400Mbit/s outbound currently. We'll see.


Placing bets that anyone who tries to use that 100Tb will be suspended before they even hit 10TB...he has a habit of finding excuses to suspend anyone who actually tries to use what they paid for.


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> The 100TB thing isn't nearly as bad an idea as him giving @ greenvaluehost email addresses to his affiliates/HackForum skids who are advertising GVH on HackForums .  Giving out company email addresses to affiliates (especially hack forum skids) is a security nightmare just waiting to happen.
> 
> GreenValueHost HackForums ad advertising "*Spoofing* Dedis": http://imgur.com/F0GnH6X
> 
> GreenValueHost convo from WHT Premium section with Jonny justifying the HF ads and giving out company emails to skids: http://img.kcaj.me/kLDmjmC.jpg
> 
> Placing bets that anyone who tries to use that 100Tb will be suspended before they even hit 10TB...he has a habit of finding excuses to suspend anyone who actually tries to use what they paid for.


Jesus.. that's bad.

But I guess when you keep getting 'ran out of town' (LET, vpsB, and soon WHT) you need to find a new home.

I look forward to seeing how some of the HF folks respond when experiencing issues with their service...


----------



## William

There we go:



> Dear ,
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that we are going to discontinue the 100TB plans and cancel all active 100TB packages. Please take backups of any data that you have stored on your virtual server. Your VPS plan will be cancelled in 1 weeks time and your invoice will then be promptly refunded in full.
> 
> We deeply apologize for the inconvenience and are acting in the best interest of the stability of our services and our company. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> GreenValueHost


----------



## ModyDev

Indeed GreenValueHost can not offer such service


----------



## MannDude

William said:


> There we go:


HAHAHA.

Man, what a joke. Can't even sit down and figure out if offering a particular deal / plan will be feasible past 48 hours.

EDIT: Actually, I'm sure Centara either put a stop to it or someone in Buffalo told him not to cool it.


----------



## William

I have enough of him - He deleted my account (which technically is fine) but also lied on FraudRecord - I was at the Austrian criminal police and filed "Strafanzeige" (criminal complaint) against both Jonny and GVH for defamation. This now goes to the FBI for further investigation and i should hear back in 2-3 months.


----------



## DomainBop

William said:


> I have enough of him - He deleted my account (which technically is fine) but also lied on FraudRecord - I was at the Austrian criminal police and filed "Strafanzeige" (criminal complaint) against both Jonny and GVH for defamation. This now goes to the FBI for further investigation and i should hear back in 2-3 months.


This is why I have a low opinion of FraudRecord: they need to screen the providers they allow to join better and they should permanently ban any provider who makes any false report  (_my main objection to FraudRecord though is that I'm in the same camp as TRUSTe (see their position on hashes here) when it comes to hashes and consider them personally identifiable information and believe providers should disclose on their privacy policies that they use FraudRecord...the fact that anyone, like me, can type in a name and see a report on a person bolsters my opinion_).


----------



## William

I wrote FraudRecord to remove it with proof that i did nothing wrong - If the owner declines that he gets a criminal complaint for knowing support of defamation as well. Turkey or not, that will not protect him.

I'm fairly pissed off now which means this won't end well for GVH.


----------



## DomainBop

> Turkey or not


Harzem is in Turkey but FraudRecord and its database are hosted on a server in the US.  If a case was brought in the US, FraudRecord would be protected by the ISP immunity laws (47 230( c )(1))

In the US falsely accusing someone of a crime is one of the 4 categories of defamation that fall under _defamation per se_ and the only thing the plaintiff needs to prove in a _defamation per se _case in order to win the libel suit is that the  statement was published to a third party.  Unlike most libel, in _defamation per se_ cases the plaintiff doesn't need to prove the statement made by the other party was false.  That FraudRecord entry is all you would need to win a case against GVH since GVH is alleging criminal intent.


----------



## drmike

@William what did he boot your service for?  I saw some ticket action flying around that was attributable to you, but never was clear therein what he was alleging you did or didn't do with your VPS instance.

*Fraudrecord -  *I don't use it, but intend on API tying it to tools for other use in the future.   Have folks checked for GVH / Jonny's email in there as being reported for prior fraud?  I think there is an entry or two in there. Ho hum....

*Defamation - *

"In the US falsely accusing someone of a crime is one of the 4 categories of defamation that fall under_defamation per se_ and the only thing the plaintiff needs to prove in a _defamation per se _case in order to win the libel suit is that the  statement was published to a third party.  "

No where in the complaint or prior ticket hockey screencaps did I see crime reference or inference other than Jonny poking at Williams ToR related prior matters, distastefully and after William slapped about taking legal action in Illinois.

Legal matters around defamation are murky, often expensive and usually out of the area of approach for regular every day common folks.  Outcomes, not the way I like and encourage it to be....

Me, I think it's good for popcorn time, all of it.  Providers can file nearly anything in Fraudrecord - any reason.

"Our member companies can report unpleasant clients to Fraudrecord"

Unpleasant can mean the customer calls your support person Scott,  SCATT instead.  It can mean the customer wants more prompt response than your team provides.   It can mean even that the customer ran to another forum and got vocal about their purchase displeasure.

For those reasons, Fraudrecord is subject to abuse by filing providers.

If anything, Fraudrecord is probably running afoul of laws in multiple companies by allowing things to go on a customer's permanent record.  Removal process as-is, is to contact the company who filed against you and ask for removal in Fraudrecord.  If that can't be done or they refuse, it stays and you can contact FraudRecord, but there is no real process in public described.

As I am fond of saying, customers have rights too and consumer protection exists in all civilized countries.   You also have prevalent European Right to be Forgotten style regulations.


----------



## William

> @William what did he boot your service for?


Apparently for "Being criminal" - He also said i have a criminal record (which is not true, sub 5 years probation in Austria does not mean any entry there). I don't deny that he can legally deny me service (His ToS are fairly clear on this). If he published the ticket it would be a violation of his own privacy policy and have further consequences. I also see a possible recourse for data protection violation with publishing my data in FraudRecord.



> No where in the complaint or prior ticket hockey screencaps did I see crime reference


The Fraudrecord entry lists me as "spreading false information" (a lie) and abuser (again, lie) which is intended to cause damage (due to denial of service at other providers) - In Austrian law this is fairly clear as defamation and what we call "Ehrverletzung" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrdelikt).

Austrian police was (surprisingly) helpful, took the case and my notes and told me it will be forwarded to US authorities for further investigation - Which he said can take a few months. I was also recommended to report it to US authorities with my Austrian case number and the contact data of the officer in Austria.


----------



## DomainBop

> Have folks checked for GVH / Jonny's email in there as being reported for prior fraud?  I think there is an entry or two in there. Ho hum....


Two reports from 2014, a FR search by name and a FR search by the email address listed on GVH's WHOIS.



> I also see a possible recourse for data protection violation with publishing my data in FraudRecord.


Not just publishing it, but also giving ownership of it to Harzem d/b/a FraudRecord.

FR TOS:

_"You acknowledge and agree that all information submitted to FraudRecord servers become the property of FraudRecord, and FraudRecord reserves the right to keep this information indefinitely and use the information in any means deemed necessary for proper functioning of the Service._"



> The Fraudrecord entry lists me as "spreading false information" (a lie) and abuser (again, lie) which is intended to cause damage (due to denial of service at other providers) - In Austrian law this is fairly clear as defamation and what we call "Ehrverletzung" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrdelikt).


The fact that you work/have worked in the web hosting industry and he is spreading this false info to other web hosting companies who could be potential employers doesn't exactly work in his favor either since it could damage your job prospects (_that is, if anyone in the hosting industry actually took the things he says seriously_)


----------



## aggressivenetworks

GVH + Chicago VPS + Colocrossing = Law Breaking Mofo's


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> This is why I have a low opinion of FraudRecord: they need to screen the providers they allow to join better and they should permanently ban any provider who makes any false report  (_my main objection to FraudRecord though is that I'm in the same camp as TRUSTe (see their position on hashes here) when it comes to hashes and consider them personally identifiable information and believe providers should disclose on their privacy policies that they use FraudRecord...the fact that anyone, like me, can type in a name and see a report on a person bolsters my opinion_).


I spoke to Jonny-GVH just now about this FraudRecord entry.

He didn't submit this entry, rather a support person at GVH did.

@William with that in mind, do what you must.  Me, I'd ask Eric over at GVH to just pull the FraudRecord entry since he's running most ops over there.


----------



## DomainBop

> I spoke to Jonny-GVH just now about this FraudRecord entry.
> 
> He didn't submit this entry, rather a support person at GVH did.
> 
> @William with that in mind, do what you must.


It really doesn't matter which individual at the legal entity Green Value Hosting Inc submitted the report because the company is responsible (and liable) for the actions of its workers regardless of whether it was submitted by employee/worker A, B, or C...respondeat superior...


----------



## XPEric

I pulled the listing since I have absolutely no clue who put it up, and its really in bad taste.


----------



## drmike

I agree @DomainBop. Right on.   Liability needs to start meaning something in this industry.

Meh the follies continue @William.

Supposedly Eric at GVH or someone there with permission  edited the Fraudrecord entry.  Might want to eyeball it:

Basis:

1. Unwarranted lawsuit threats

2. Premeditated intent to cause issues to others

3. Rude / threatening behavior


----------



## drmike

XPEric said:


> I pulled the listing since I have absolutely no clue who put it up, and its really in bad taste.


You are the Eric at GVH and you don't know who put it up?  That's interesting.  

Ask your boss Jon.  One of you knows or I can ping the FraudRecord folks and maybe they can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## aggressivenetworks

This why, drunk teenagers shouldn't run companies. No accountability at all. They are just going to point their dicks at each other to who actually filed the false report.


----------



## William

> 1. Unwarranted lawsuit threats


Not true, my claim was i sue him for false advertising if he fails to comply with his offer - That's not a THREAT, that is to be EXPECTED.



> 2. Premeditated intent to cause issues to others


Where did you get that from? I just tried to use the service advertised  - My Nginx on 80 was clearly not violationg their Tos or abuse service/node.



> 3. Rude / threatening behavior


That's not what FR is there for.


----------



## drmike

Perhaps it's time for FraudRecord crack down.   Abuse of their system and failing to MAN up and wear the pants.

If I were the bitter dickhead over there at GVH filing this shitola I'd just say FUCK YOU WILLIAM you pissed me off and wasted my time that night.  But then again if I were involved I probably would be chuckling about the server on fire and people running around like little Nancy characters.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Perhaps it's time for FraudRecord crack down.   Abuse of their system and failing to MAN up and wear the pants.
> 
> If I were the bitter dickhead over there at GVH filing this shitola I'd just say FUCK YOU WILLIAM you pissed me off and wasted my time that night.  But then again if I were involved I probably would be chuckling about the server on fire and people running around like little Nancy characters.


Would that be the same bitter dickhead who was threatening to ruin a customer's life on WHT recently, but then couldn't deal with the pressure and had to go take a nap? 

As for FraudRecord, they should screen potential members (make sure they're old enough to sign a contract, are a registered business, etc), crack down on businesses that file bullshit reports or that embellish the facts, and they should limit the report submissions to actual fraud (chargebacks, spamming, phishing, and other illegal activities). 

Encounters with unfriendly, angry, irrational,abusive, customers (and customers who are anxious for a reply and submit more than one ticket or call multiple times in a short period) are a given in any business and something you need to learn to deal with calmly.  Filing a FraudRecord complaint isn't the right way to deal with an angry customer.  It's much cheaper to try to iron things out with a customer (customer retention) then it is to "fire" a customer who pissed you off and try to find a new customer (customer acquisition)

..._and filing a FraudRecord report because a customer tried to use what they paid for (in this case, the 100TB of transfer that was advertised) definitely isn't the right way to deal with things and should result in the business being permanently banned from using Fraud Record._._.it's not the customers fault you advertise something you can't afford to deliver_


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> I spoke to Jonny-GVH just now about this FraudRecord entry.
> 
> He didn't submit this entry, rather a support person at GVH did.
> 
> @William with that in mind, do what you must.  Me, I'd ask Eric over at GVH to just pull the FraudRecord entry since he's running most ops over there.


I'm sorry.  I can't take anything "Jonny said" as fact since he has the same personality disorder many people affiliated with a specific company seem to suffer from.


----------



## XPEric

Tbh, there aren't really any guidelines for FR reports. I mean really, there's an official category for "too many support tickets" when submitting reports.


It's not really a measure of "fraud", although it does give a good idea of it, it's more a tool to decide whether a client is worth the hassle or not. Especially for budget providers, someone who opens 20 tickets a day and expects 24/7 priority VIP support, that's a good thing to know before taking an order (just an example, has nothing to do with "William").


/2c


----------



## drmike

XPEric said:


> decide whether a client is worth the hassle or not. Especially for budget providers, someone who opens 20 tickets a day and expects 24/7 priority VIP support, that's a good thing to know before taking an order (just an example, has nothing to do with "William").


Tee hee...

That 20 ticket VIP thing, that's textbook selling too cheap to resellers.  Surely GVH has a bad case of that.

I don't know what ticket load at GVH is like, but it always eeks out into public view that support is drowning (i.e. non responses and long long wait times) --- but ----  I do know MUCH bigger companies with MANY more customers who charge LOTS more and they don't have nearly the ticket load, nor the endless breakage in support.

Since you have some swing with Jonny, you should continue to push him towards rational pricing and realistic offerings, cause at the end of the day you and others there laboring have to deal with the mess.

Me I'd take the high road and make sure that FraudRecord report is gone and no other one magically appears for William.  The rules may be lacking with FraudRecord, but it's inferred what *SHOULD* be in there, that is reports of actual *fraud*.

As per Merriam-Webster the definition of fraud:



> : the crime of using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person
> 
> : a person who pretends to be what he or she is not in order to trick people
> 
> : a copy of something that is meant to look like the real thing in order to trick people


William's use, nature of the filing, and concept of "hassle" are all ill fits in a system intended to track and prevent fraud.  Surely he took nothing of value from anyone.  He didn't hide who he was either.

In fact, I think FraudRecord should open up to customers shat upon by hosting companies.  How many times have companies offered packages with bragging claims about node specs that were total lies (i.e. RAID-10 when no RAID or RAID 0 or 1?).  Or where the company went belly up and didn't refund the other 9 months of service someone on annual paid for....  Or a 100TB VPS offer.


----------



## ModyDev

@XPEric

The client is not worth the hassle when you fail to serve an advertised service ?


----------



## Dylan

drmike said:


> The rules may be lacking with FraudRecord, but it's inferred what *SHOULD* be in there, that is reports of actual *fraud*.


Unfortunately, I don't think that's true. FraudRecord's rules are in their TOS and "Public Threats" is one of their "definitions of misbehavior" (and misbehavior is what they say they're about, rather than just fraud).


----------



## drmike

Dylan said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that's true. FraudRecord's rules are in their TOS and "Public Threats" is one of their "definitions of misbehavior" (and misbehavior is what they say they're about, rather than just fraud).


Love you man!

There's no Misbehavior in that TOS... http://fraudrecord.com/terms-of-service/

There is instead ---> 

DEFINITION OF MISBEHAVOUR  <--- which isn't a word.
Then of course we go into la-la land and join the web cult....



> Client misbehaviour acceptable by FraudRecord includes but is not limited to;
> 
> (a) Fraudulent Activity: *Using stolen credit cards, payment accounts, email addresses *or any other means that violate the rights of the individual with the legal claim to the means.
> 
> (b) Spamming: *Using online services to send unsolicited email.*
> 
> © Chargeback or Non-Payment: Failing to provide payment or issuing a chargeback or a retraction of the payment to which the services have been provided.
> 
> (d) *Phishing, Illegal Content, Criminal Content, Misdemeanor*: Using online services to host content that violates the local or international laws.
> 
> (e) *Excessive Resource Use*: Using server, service, or human resources excessively, causing service interruptions that affect other users of a service, or abusing staff members.
> 
> (f) Public Threats: *Issuing threats of public slander, libel or similar types of abuse with the intention of causing business damage*.


Which having read I laughed my old ass right off my chair.

" violates local or international laws"

Huh?  Are you kidding me?  really?  Local where?  What is the venue????  What are local laws?  That's just silly.  Do tribal rituals also apply?

Abuse with intent to cause business damage?  Hell next time a host takes my pocketbook for a fraud ride let me end up in that database.   We'll figure out something real quick then I bet.  Figure out that venue is in Turkey and you ought to stuff that server in Turkey if unless you want to lose it, end up annoyed by US law, etc.

A, B, and part of C are sound.  The rest rubbish.  Misdeameanor, that's a funny word..... Back to Merriam-Webster:


*:*  a crime less serious than a felony



2

*:*  misdeed





 See misdemeanor defined for English-language learners »



See misdemeanor defined for kids »



Alrighty...  now we operate the Court of Public judgement....  Lest we not inject a person into FraudRecord for a mere summary offense.  Must be serious misdemeanor or satanic infused felony.



> GOVERNING LAW
> This Agreement will be *governed primarily by the laws of Turkey*, *in addition to the laws of Illinois*, where the servers and the Database resides. Any conflicts or disputes will be resolved by the courts and legal authorities of Turkey.


I mean I know Chicago is a communist stronghold and we should just turn that place over to the Chinese or the Russians... But how does one get primary jurisdiction in a foreign country then additional in Illinois. Ehhh comrade?  Pass the vodka and we write policies for web in blood of ox.


----------



## William

If anyone has services with GVH in NL i can only recommend to move, quickly - The IPs will stop to work very shortly as i did feed him some of his own food and invoked *MY* ToS to cancel it. I can be a bitch too.


----------



## XPEric

drmike said:


> Since you have some swing with Jonny, you should continue to push him towards rational pricing and realistic offerings, cause at the end of the day you and others there laboring have to deal with the mess.


I've been trying to fix the horrible mess, but it seems each time I try and work on something, there's something else that needs attention. I've been trying to get prices set to *reasonable* levels, as well as sustainable ones. That means no more BS yearly special/double everything/world for free deals. The issue is, the number of clients who already have long term contracts on those deals, and we can't just boot them. I'm working on a solution, but I'd rather just keep it internal for now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

XPEric said:


> I've been trying to fix the horrible mess, but it seems each time I try and work on something, there's something else that needs attention. I've been trying to get prices set to *reasonable* levels, as well as sustainable ones. That means no more BS yearly special/double everything/world for free deals. The issue is, the number of clients who already have long term contracts on those deals, and we can't just boot them. I'm working on a solution, but I'd rather just keep it internal for now.


I haven't been following anything related to GVH for a long time since... well.. why bother.

This will come off as very dickish and tooly (and is half meant to be)..  But how do I know you're not Jonny with another personality/alias?


----------



## XPEric

HalfEatenPie said:


> I haven't been following anything related to GVH for a long time since... well.. why bother.
> 
> 
> This will come off as very dickish and tooly (and is half meant to be).. But how do I know you're not Jonny with another personality/alias?


You don't. You can ask the mods though, I'm sure they have logs. Tbh, anyone who goes through that much effort to create a fake persona has some really deep-rooted mental issues.


----------



## DomainBop

> GOVERNING LAW
> 
> This Agreement will be *governed primarily by the laws of Turkey*, *in addition to the laws of Illinois*, where the servers and the Database resides. Any conflicts or disputes will be resolved by the courts and legal authorities of Turkey.


Turkey data protection laws: http://uk.practicallaw.com/7-520-1896#

Main points: people must be informed that their data is being collected by the 3rd party and they must give their consent (if they are under 18 then their parents must give their consent), and people whose data is collected can request the deletion of their data and/or withdraw their consent to have their data collected

The majority of providers I've seen don't inform their users that PII is transmitted to Fraud Record (_spare me the "it's a hash, so there is no PII shared BS"_) so that is a problem (and reinforces my belief that the relationship with FraudRecord needs to be disclosed on providers' privacy policies)



> Tbh, anyone who goes through that much effort to create a fake persona has some really deep-rooted mental issues.


I thought the existence of deep-rooted issues was already established http://www.webhostingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28528&d=1403586856



> I've been trying to get prices set to *reasonable* levels, as well as sustainable ones.


Good luck finding anyone who is willing to pay a reasonable price for a subpar product from a company that continues to demonstrate it doesn't give a flying F about its customers.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

XPEric said:


> You don't. You can ask the mods though, I'm sure they have logs. Tbh, anyone who goes through that much effort to create a fake persona has some really deep-rooted mental issues.


Erm.... *cough*

I'll go through the logs then later I guess.  It's just that trust for anyone even remotely related to GVH is very difficult thing to do.


----------



## drmike

XPEric said:


> You don't. You can ask the mods though, I'm sure they have logs. Tbh, anyone who goes through that much effort to create a fake persona has some really deep-rooted mental issues.


I'll vouch that XPEric is indeed another IRL human being.

I'll say too that if Jonny actually listened to folks like Eric that he could still have drama pie and scandal cake and the intertubes would still be lit with gossip about GVH..  More importantly, more sustainable plans + more sound approaches + better support for realistic money would be better for customers and that would be good for everyone.

Cause I'll bet there have been a number of WOW GREAT PRICES I'LL BUY folks who bought downward on prices thinking A = B comparing a real company vs. GVH.  Those folks bought, got terrible service / experience.  Some large percentage of those ran away.  They aren't coming back to discount land companies possibly ever again.  They probably believe, rightly so, that cheap is well, a scam.

It's just like the multitude of CC companies that fail terribly and do lots of harm to the segment.  Rather than building a sustaining community and real economy, they play whack the pocketbook, whack the customer in the noggin and run...  Good for short term income gaps and that's about it.

This is a big piece of why I get so regularly pissed about antics by providers.  You want to open a local business serving shit on plate, swell, the locals will deal with you and failure will be real swift.  In this business though, there is none of the get the hell out of 'hood / local / spirit.

Unsure what I am going to do about all that.  But I am not going to continue to sit around and eat popcorn about it


----------



## DomainBop

> They probably believe, rightly so, that cheap is well, a scam.


If cheap is the sole basis of the business plan it's a losing proposition for both customers and providers, but if limited time cheap offers are used for marketing purposes then cheap can be a great bargain for dedicated and VPS customers.  Cheap is also possible and can be a winning proposition for both providers and customers in limited cases with automation/economies of scale/ownership of everything from servers to the land the datacenters sit on (Hetzner), cheap nuclear energy and favorable tax breaks (large French providers).

When you're talking about the low end caliber mega RAM VPS providers like CVPS/GVH, then cheap is not really cheap when you take the time to put a time value on the time spent opening frequent support tickets that require multiple replies, financial losses from downtime, etc.. Cheap can also be a scam when a provider lures customers in with too good to be true annual offers and then finds bullshit excuses to suspend the customers shortly after signup or doesn't provide a working product and says "no refund for you" (pointing my finger at several providers who use CC's network as examples of providers who do this on a regular basis)


----------



## DomainBop

Gawd, more messy cables.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Potato.

Also I love Prometeus.


----------



## fixidixi

@HalfEatenPie:

I also love em . They were my first..

..vps host ever .


----------



## HalfEatenPie

fixidixi said:


> @HalfEatenPie:
> 
> I also love em . They were my first..
> 
> ..vps host ever .


Hehe.  Great line break there.  

Yeah I ended up snagging those really cheap deals during the world cup and FIFA and all that.  Absolutely love those servers!  They're the only VPSes I have in Europe actually...


----------



## DomainBop

HalfEatenPie said:


> Potato.
> 
> Also I love Prometeus.


Prometheus gave mankind fire but electric ranges and microwave ovens made his gift obsolete...just sayin'

My DNS servers in Dallas and India are Prometeus powered

Also, I love @Munzy's LET posts.


----------



## Munzy

HAHA, im glad.

First off before I start bashing, @martin.d you have really improved, I haven't had a case in awhile where I thought you were unjustiifed.

Second, what I just did by calling someone to grow some balls and become a good administrator is prove that he is a bad administrator when he banned me. If you can't take some critiszm as an admin then you honestly do not belong as one.

Though it has been stated I am having a tantrum, I was rather pushing your buttons to prove a point. You are biased and will quickly ban anyone whom speaks out against you. CVPS should be banned on the account that they have stated they can't garuntee a reliable service for the plans they offered and will most likely need them to disappear within a year. They should also be banned because of the constant drama they dig up. If someone was using DDOS as a method to get sales you would ban them. If they were posting on hackforums you would ban them. Then why can't someone be banned for blatently ignoring US spamming laws? It is clear to me that even with a little bit of pushing you will act violently and without clear judgement.

As such I will probably not be as active on LET anymore until you get your issues straight.

much <3 as always.

p.s. You may not see it but Im trying to improve LET.


----------



## drmike

LET is like most of the industry - in a downward spiral.  Quality spiraling down, sustainability of many companies in question, ROI not adequate to make a long term career around such, etc.

With LET's move to promote W1V_Lee to a moderator (after his extended period of professional ass kissery and saying basically who cares that CC runs a sweatshop / spam factory / take your money via our subsidiaries and fail to deliver a product (yeah talking about CVPS, 123SYS, and BlueVM here)) --- you can see if Kossen bows up and becomes a man, that his hobby career will soon come to a halt.  Lee is right behind him, knife in hand, waiting to take the perch.

As I've long said, NO PROVIDER SHOULD BE RUNNING ANY COMMUNITY RELATED TO THE INDUSTRY.

LET is fine to ban GVH for bad behavior... For mostly little teenager games and constant drama.  But LET refuses to deal with it's own corporate owned laundry.  Where customers are STOLEN from.  Hell some matters prior have outright involved CC (although they were lying back then) --- like the two servers ordered and went on for a month or two failing to deliver product (that was via HVH) and customer just wanted refunded and to move on.

It's quite sad though, cause I still see posts over there from folks who believe CVPS won't be banned from LET because they pay ad money.  Those people are such n00bs and failing to read anything prior, use search, etc.

And that Dewlance offer on LEB    What are folks thinking.... I guess, it is lowendbox afterall... That shitty place where a kid with an Atom calls that a node for 6 containers....  You'd find fewer clowns in a circus.


----------



## DomainBop

> CVPS should be banned on the account that they have stated they can't garuntee a reliable service for the plans they offered


They should be banned by both LET and PayPal because abusing PayPal's intangible items policy is a central part of their business plan: lure customers in with unsustainable annual offers, give the suckers a pile of crap, and laugh all the way to the bank knowing PayPal will always decide against the customer because it's an intangible item.



> And that Dewlance offer on LEB    What are folks thinking.


In Dewlance's defense, he's actually a big improvement over some of the offers that have appeared on LET recently.  There have been a couple of SoYouStart RAID1 offers (SYS non-hardware support for those used servers they offer is office hours M-F with a 4 hour average ticket response time so customers could be looking at an extended downtime if anything goes wrong...like an abuse incident where OVH tosses the server into rescue mode), and then there was a provider last week whose node was an Avoton C2750 with 8GB RAM and a single 2 1/2" HDD (imagine the I/O "fun" when that node gets a few customers)



> LET is like most of the industry - in a downward spiral.


The stereotypical low end oversold OVZ 2GB/$7 (which is now 3GB/$3) market peaked in the summer of 2013 and there's been a steadily increasing bloodbath since then of deadpools and acquisitions.



> As such I will probably not be as active on LET anymore until you get your issues straight.


That is basically the reason I haven't posted on LET since December 2013...13 months later nothing has changed.


----------



## aggressivenetworks

I have to agree with Mr. DomainBop. Your reference to the avoton node is perfect example of garbage. But what got me was people were buying it.


----------



## Geek

China begins mass-producing Inflatable Sexy Pony dolls

http://www.horse-news.net/2015/01/china-begins-mass-producing-inflatable.html


----------



## drmike

aggressivenetworks said:


> I have to agree with Mr. DomainBop. Your reference to the avoton node is perfect example of garbage. But what got me was people were buying it.


All I can say is this isn't the last you are going to see of nasty providers sliding/masking/hiding Atoms.

When LEB rubberstamped that shit offer, it opened the gates to every jack ass with a hair brainbrained idea to take said crap machine and call it a VPS node.

Somewhere in America, right now, someone is pulling an Avoton over on customers.


----------



## rds100

Let's be fair there, the Avoton is better than L5420, and people are still pushing L5420 based nodes. Just because Intel chose the name "Atom" for the c2750 CPU doesn't make it automatically bad.


----------



## drmike

Hey lots of people were early on lusting at the Avoton.  I haven't seen much traction with them / interest except those mega cheap weird dedis...

Avoton better than L5420??  Unsure about that....  The Avoton is lower power.

L5420's are quite typically dual CPU setups and CPU MARK puts that setup at 6610.

Avoton C2750 goes CPU MARK wise at 3929.

Clearly the Avoton being what, 5 years newer supports additional features and packages AES.

It's on a single 5420 chip in favor of Avoton.   Dual setup, the Avoton loses.

Who will be the first person to go launch Avoton nodes?   16GB + C2750...


----------



## rds100

Yes, 2xL5420 >> Avoton > 1xL5420

For things like the 3EUR/year LowEndSpirit offers and similar it can be an OK CPU.

LowEndSpirit currently uses X3440 in Italy, X3330 in Netherlands, X3220 in UK, L5520 in USA, Slabbed inside Vultr VPS in Japan. So an Avoton wouldn't be a bad match for these.


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> Yes, 2xL5420 >> Avoton > 1xL5420
> 
> For things like the 3EUR/year LowEndSpirit offers and similar it can be an OK CPU.
> 
> LowEndSpirit currently uses X3440 in Italy, X3330 in Netherlands, X3220 in UK, L5520 in USA, Slabbed inside Vultr VPS in Japan. So an Avoton wouldn't be a bad match for these.


Yeah Atom might work for that   Considering it's buyer beware, no warranty hobby offering.

The Avotons aren't bad...   Just weirdo price on them to go buy new and all.  Part of the problem with placing them in the market.

Me, I am hoping to see more of them as very low price dedis.  Dedis you can upgrade RAM, more drives etc. as needed / as you grow / etc.


----------



## Geek

I was there.

I went to the basketball game next door, but I was still there.   

Scenes from the Portland Counter-Protest that Drove Off the Westboro Baptist Church

http://blogtown.portlandmercury.com/BlogtownPDX/archives/2015/01/12/scenes-from-the-portland-counter-protest-that-drove-off-the-westboro-baptist-church


----------



## DomainBop

Geek said:


> China begins mass-producing Inflatable Sexy Pony dolls
> 
> http://www.horse-news.net/2015/01/china-begins-mass-producing-inflatable.html



The pony photos and videos on this page are worth a look (especially since this page is run by a large hosting company with a pony fetish): https://www.facebook.com/ThePoneyProject


----------



## DomainBop

> A German court on Thursday ruled in favour of men’s right to urinate standing up


Thank you Germany!


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> With LET's move to promote W1V_Lee to a moderator (after his extended period of professional ass kissery and saying basically who cares that CC runs a sweatshop / spam factory / take your money via our subsidiaries and fail to deliver a product (yeah talking about CVPS, 123SYS, and BlueVM here)) --- you can see if Kossen bows up and becomes a man, that his hobby career will soon come to a halt.  Lee is right behind him, knife in hand, waiting to take the perch.


You have your own view and that is fine.  There is no ass kissery as you call it, you well know how outspoken I have been on the wide ranging topics however well/loosely connected to CC in the past.  All I have done is gotten over it all, not accepted it, just moved on.  

Maarten asked completely out of the blue whether I would be a moderator, I type up a no thanks in reply and then thought about it, well ok I always complain about what's allowed/accepted so if I can influence some of it then why not try.

I will make the decision to give the position up as quickly as I accepted it if it does not work out the way I envisaged it, there is no compensation involved and from the access I have CC are nowhere to be seen nor do I have any interactions with them at all as a result of being a moderator.

No matter how many times you tell people how bad CC, CVPS, in fact any of their "brands" are there still seems to be a regular Q of people who want to buy from them despite what is freely available to read and find out, so whilst your efforts may be applauded by some in your continual pursuit of them the real people that matter are those that fund them through whichever brand, that is of course the paying customer of which there appears to be no visible shortage.

Bottom line is that nobody or very few seem to be listening to the negatives and I can't believe that many are buying without knowing at least some of the history, but then again look at GVH, people still buy from that crazy brand, it would seem you really can't influence enough people for it to make a difference, no matter how many negative comments are out there.  

If there is anything I can take away from hosting at the moment (and it's getting worse) it's that low prices + plus high resource pools + negative comments everywhere does not cause people to use caution, or at least not enough of them.


----------



## MannDude

~Lee~ said:


> You have your own view and that is fine.  There is no ass kissery as you call it, you well know how outspoken I have been on the wide ranging topics however well/loosely connected to CC in the past.  All I have done is gotten over it all, not accepted it, just moved on.
> 
> Maarten asked completely out of the blue whether I would be a moderator, I type up a no thanks in reply and then thought about it, well ok I always complain about what's allowed/accepted so if I can influence some of it then why not try.
> 
> I will make the decision to give the position up as quickly as I accepted it if it does not work out the way I envisaged it, there is no compensation involved and from the access I have CC are nowhere to be seen nor do I have any interactions with them at all as a result of being a moderator.
> 
> No matter how many times you tell people how bad CC, CVPS, in fact any of their "brands" are there still seems to be a regular Q of people who want to buy from them despite what is freely available to read and find out, so whilst your efforts may be applauded by some in your continual pursuit of them the real people that matter are those that fund them through whichever brand, that is of course the paying customer of which there appears to be no visible shortage.
> 
> Bottom line is that nobody or very few seem to be listening to the negatives and I can't believe that many are buying without knowing at least some of the history, but then again look at GVH, people still buy from that crazy brand, it would seem you really can't influence enough people for it to make a difference, no matter how many negative comments are out there.
> 
> If there is anything I can take away from hosting at the moment (and it's getting worse) it's that low prices + plus high resource pools + negative comments everywhere does not cause people to use caution, or at least not enough of them.


I love your signature.

That's all.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

~Lee~ said:


> You have your own view and that is fine.  There is no ass kissery as you call it, you well know how outspoken I have been on the wide ranging topics however well/loosely connected to CC in the past.  All I have done is gotten over it all, not accepted it, just moved on.
> 
> Maarten asked completely out of the blue whether I would be a moderator, I type up a no thanks in reply and then thought about it, well ok I always complain about what's allowed/accepted so if I can influence some of it then why not try.
> 
> I will make the decision to give the position up as quickly as I accepted it if it does not work out the way I envisaged it, there is no compensation involved and from the access I have CC are nowhere to be seen nor do I have any interactions with them at all as a result of being a moderator.
> 
> No matter how many times you tell people how bad CC, CVPS, in fact any of their "brands" are there still seems to be a regular Q of people who want to buy from them despite what is freely available to read and find out, so whilst your efforts may be applauded by some in your continual pursuit of them the real people that matter are those that fund them through whichever brand, that is of course the paying customer of which there appears to be no visible shortage.
> 
> Bottom line is that nobody or very few seem to be listening to the negatives and I can't believe that many are buying without knowing at least some of the history, but then again look at GVH, people still buy from that crazy brand, it would seem you really can't influence enough people for it to make a difference, no matter how many negative comments are out there.
> 
> If there is anything I can take away from hosting at the moment (and it's getting worse) it's that low prices + plus high resource pools + negative comments everywhere does not cause people to use caution, or at least not enough of them.


Definitely good luck with your gig.  I understand the idea of changing an organization from the inside out through your own work, but a pet peeve of mine is that no matter what CC will be utilizing LEB/LET as a business asset.  You will be putting your work and effort into it to grow it and in the end it will fit CC's bottom line.  Your intentions are good, I'm just suggesting you consider that.  

People will always be going to CVPS and GVH I'm not going to deny that.  The giant walls of text, drama, and crap behind it is enough to put off most people.  It's simply a point to wash your hands of all of this crap and just say "I don't care you guys did all this crap, I don't want you to bring it here" and end it there.  Life's too short.  

Anyways, congrats on becoming a LET Mod.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> All I can say is this isn't the last you are going to see of nasty providers sliding/masking/hiding Atoms.
> 
> When LEB rubberstamped that shit offer, it opened the gates to every jack ass with a hair brainbrained idea to take said crap machine and call it a VPS node.


If you thought the 8GB Avoton C2750 node was bad...

ValueVZ.com is offering an IPv6 only 128MB RAM $1 annual OpenVZ VPS on a...drumroll...single core single HDD VIA Nano U2250 with 2GB RAM "node" ...CPU is limited to 10% which means 160MHz.

mtwiscool strikes again...


----------



## William

I'm 100% sure this faggot is responsible for multiple DDoS attacks against myself and i will get payback for this - He will see.


----------



## drmike

~Lee~ said:


> You have your own view and that is fine.  There is no ass kissery as you call it, you well know how outspoken I have been on the wide ranging topics however well/loosely connected to CC in the past.  All I have done is gotten over it all, not accepted it, just moved on.
> 
> Maarten asked completely out of the blue whether I would be a moderator, I type up a no thanks in reply and then thought about it, well ok I always complain about what's allowed/accepted so if I can influence some of it then why not try.
> 
> I will make the decision to give the position up as quickly as I accepted it if it does not work out the way I envisaged it, there is no compensation involved and from the access I have CC are nowhere to be seen nor do I have any interactions with them at all as a result of being a moderator.
> 
> No matter how many times you tell people how bad CC, CVPS, in fact any of their "brands" are there still seems to be a regular Q of people who want to buy from them despite what is freely available to read and find out, so whilst your efforts may be applauded by some in your continual pursuit of them the real people that matter are those that fund them through whichever brand, that is of course the paying customer of which there appears to be no visible shortage.
> 
> Bottom line is that nobody or very few seem to be listening to the negatives and I can't believe that many are buying without knowing at least some of the history, but then again look at GVH, people still buy from that crazy brand, it would seem you really can't influence enough people for it to make a difference, no matter how many negative comments are out there.
> 
> If there is anything I can take away from hosting at the moment (and it's getting worse) it's that low prices + plus high resource pools + negative comments everywhere does not cause people to use caution, or at least not enough of them.


Pretty well said Lee 

You know at times some of it, this industry can mess with minds and all.  Sometime we tire or flip about things.    

It's true, shit brands with ample public documentation of their bad behavior still doesn't get in the way of the cash register, sadly.

Here's a secret though, those companies all mentioned, the resulting customers today in a big way are the world's worst abusers.   They are stuck with the worst customers and unsustainable hair brained ideas that make it all less sustainable.   

It's not a question if those companies will fail - all of them - but rather how soon.

I think I felt hot sauce Lee recently when people had maybe CVPS screwed them issue and you were like slap to the customer.  Mind you, moderator status gets you all sort of extra heat and external analysis.  Not a role I'd willingly be doing for free for a company, ColoCrossing, that:

1. Has income this year forecasted at $12 million.

2. Took those sites under scam tense.  They were told no to buying it by LEA.

3. Lied about ownership for a big chunk of a year.

4. Didn't admit to their role and lies until forcibly hacked out of them.

5. Continue to power load the sites with ads and cookie dropping stalk me stuff from brands they own / have investment interest in (HVH, CVPS, Servermania).

Working for free for them... Tsskk.   Get yours Lee.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> If you thought the 8GB Avoton C2750 node was bad...
> 
> ValueVZ.com is offering an IPv6 only 128MB RAM $1 annual OpenVZ VPS on a...drumroll...single core single HDD VIA Nano U2250 with 2GB RAM "node" ...CPU is limited to 10% which means 160MHz.
> 
> mtwiscool strikes again...


mtwiscool is my favorite autistic person.... Really... all shit aside... it's crazy offer, but approaching $0.

I applaud his crazy ideas....  not some place I'd host something, but more than suitable for VPN for the utterly poor.  Can do more, albeit slowly.


----------



## drmike

William said:


> I'm 100% sure this faggot is responsible for multiple DDoS attacks against myself and i will get payback for this - He will see.


Which gaggit do you mean?

What happened?  How big and long? (sounds ahh yeah).


----------



## William

mtwiscool or whatever is his real name, frankly i do not care anyway. I kicked him out of the LET chan (where i am op) and minutes later 50G/1.5MPPS started to flow in at my bouncer at Securedragon. Switched to Online.net and cashed another 80Gbit there. My revenge will be bloody, regardless if he suffers from some mental illness (for the record; so do i; even worse than him).


----------



## mikho

William said:


> mtwiscool or whatever is his real name,.


Matthew Morgan, owner of company budgetgeek "something" in the UK.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Yeah, go take some Midol and calm down - come back in the morning when you remember that internet threats are just a prime way of embarrassing yourself.


----------



## drmike

I love the packet flows and how bent the world becomes.   I don't condone the shitty behavior of DDoS'ing though...  Eventually other folks will outgrow it or upstreams will start rolling solutions far and wide to make the issue impotent like the little peckerheads that engage in such.


----------



## William

Aldryic C said:


> Yeah, go take some Midol and calm down - come back in the morning when you remember that internet threats are just a prime way of embarrassing yourself.


So? Not like thats your fucking problem, you don't pay for my BW bill he caused me by attacking my mailserver - Alone for this attack nearly 600EUR. Or will you? I gladly take the money.

No chance to get it back from him either, and he's not legally liable for anything with being autistic and bullshit. YES; i want to punch him in the fucking face, as hard as i can, multiple times and break some of his fucking bones, he has fucking luck that i'm unable to get to his fucking mental institution in shitty UK.


----------



## drmike

William said:


> So? Not like thats your fucking problem, you don't pay for my BW bill he caused me by attacking my mailserver - Alone for this attack nearly 600EUR. Or will you? I gladly take the money.


Honest question here, but what do other folks do to prevent such a horrible random at-whim bill?  Throw email behind total filtering?  Unload to a provider that doesn't deal with attack like that?


----------



## William

In the end? You pay and/or null. I had it nulled after a bit (had to call DC as i'm neither running BGP nor have a null interface) but it of course still was calculated in my 95% billing and jacked it extremely up (587Mbit at 1CHF/Mbit, or around 600EUR) - The attack did grow even larger then but was not charged as it was nulled on the upstreams (666 BGP community).


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Honest question here, but what do other folks do to prevent such a horrible random at-whim bill?


Avoid sleazebags like RapidSwitch who change the indemnity clause on their TOS AFTER a customer gets hit with a massive attack and then try to stick the customer with an overage charge of over £10K.



> The attack did grow even larger then but was not charged as it was nulled on the upstreams


If I remember correctly RapidSwitch was nulling at the edge routers and not dropping at the upstreams during the UK DDoS wars 2 years ago TL;DR customers got some nasty overages


----------



## MannDude

While I know this is sort of off topic / free for all, lets _try_ to keep personal insults out of it. Got a report from someone unhappy with some things that were said, so just a reminder is all. No biggy.


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> Pretty well said Lee
> 
> You know at times some of it, this industry can mess with minds and all.  Sometime we tire or flip about things.
> 
> It's true, shit brands with ample public documentation of their bad behavior still doesn't get in the way of the cash register, sadly.
> 
> Here's a secret though, those companies all mentioned, the resulting customers today in a big way are the world's worst abusers.   They are stuck with the worst customers and unsustainable hair brained ideas that make it all less sustainable.
> 
> It's not a question if those companies will fail - all of them - but rather how soon.
> 
> I think I felt hot sauce Lee recently when people had maybe CVPS screwed them issue and you were like slap to the customer.  Mind you, moderator status gets you all sort of extra heat and external analysis.  Not a role I'd willingly be doing for free for a company, ColoCrossing, that:
> 
> 1. Has income this year forecasted at $12 million.
> 
> 2. Took those sites under scam tense.  They were told no to buying it by LEA.
> 
> 3. Lied about ownership for a big chunk of a year.
> 
> 4. Didn't admit to their role and lies until forcibly hacked out of them.
> 
> 5. Continue to power load the sites with ads and cookie dropping stalk me stuff from brands they own / have investment interest in (HVH, CVPS, Servermania).
> 
> Working for free for them... Tsskk.   Get yours Lee.


Was the CVPS thread the one started by the user called "etc"?  That would be the guy who said he knew what to expect and had done his research but still went ahead and threw $100 at them and signed up for 2 years.  Only to then try and bail within a couple of weeks because of poor support responses.  Kinda my point from earlier.  CVPS were hardly faultless but if he really knew what he was getting into then he would have known support was just as he was experiencing and he would need to accept less than full answers. 

I did not agree with the way CVPS dealt with it but then the client did need slapped down for making the decision to spend $100 and signing up for 2 years in the first place.  He was eventually just milking that thread for the glory than looking for any resolution to the issue which to be fair to Chris was offered albeit late on and under pressure of that thread.

Not so much working for free, I see it more as simply assisting the community I participate in whilst ensuring I protect my own ability to do my bit, my way and not allowing anyone to accuse me of being paid by CC and therefore making decisions in their favour.


----------



## DomainBop

> the client did need slapped down for making the decision to spend $100 and signing up for 2 years in the first place


Two observations about that statement:

1. The people on LET/WHT who shout _"it's the customers fault so they deserve whatever they got"_ the loudest tend to be people who make their living working a day job for someone else's company because their part-time business isn't bringing in enough to pay their bills. .  Maybe, just, maybe, one of the reasons why their part-time business doesn't bring in enough money to support them (or to support paying actual employees instead of hiring poorly paid contractors) is because of the poor attitude they have towards customers.

2. Customers should do their research and read reviews BUT nowhere in either the US or NY State consumer protection laws (and NY state where CVPS is based has some of the most pro-consumer laws in the US) does it state that the customers rights are diminished if they don't do their research so by law he didn't need to get slapped down.  When a consumer spends $100 and signs up with a service provider for 2 years they are doing so with the expectation that the company they are buying from is advertising its products and services, and the quality of those services, truthfully and accurately, and not engaging in false advertising.  If the company is falsely advertising its product then it is the one which needs to get slapped down.



> Home › Offtopic › ChicagoVPS Lies - Anyone else?


Good job to whichever LET admin or mod once again tried to hide a negative CVPS thread from the search engines by putting it in off topic and sinking it.

Quoting a LET member from that thread today (http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/879171/#Comment_879171 )



> That said, I'm also wondering like you and others. About the fact that obviously "Careful! Snake. Will bite" seems to not keep away quite many from putting their hand into the box anyway. Wondering also that LEB/LET still tolerates that company that I (subjectively and maybe wrongly) perceive as being dangerously close to the edge of scamming.
> 
> While I certainly agree that personal attacks on LEB/LET staff is not acceptable, I'm wondering why that very staff seems to not have any problems at all to keep CVPS and their offers active here rather than banning CVPS for some time. This leaves me under the impression that attacking/lying to/scamming/betraying LEB/LET members (by e.g. CVPS) seems perfektly OK to the LEB/LET staff.
> 
> I don't know about you and others but frankly, that attitude makes me wonder whether it wouldn't be advisable to stay away from the companies represented by J. Biloh, mpkossen, and other staff, too. Well noted, I do not know a single bad thing about those companies but, being a human, I can't help but to become mistrusting.


Can we get a show of hands of all of the LET/B admins/mods who have never received free credits/services from a provider (according to a GVH post on WHT today, mpkossen isn't among that group who has never accepted free services from a provider because GVH did give him free credits  )


----------



## Lee

DomainBop said:


> Can we get a show of hands of all of the LET/B admins/mods who have never received free credits/services from a provider (according to a GVH post on WHT today, mpkossen isn't among that group who has never accepted free services from a provider because GVH did give him free credits  )


I can't speak for Maarten because I have no idea what/if he has anything with GVH.  Nekki whilst moderator did openly post in the cess pit at LET that Jonny just randomly upgraded him to some VIP status and offered free credits. But as noted he was very open about it and he even posted the response he got from Jonny explaining what it was for.

As for me I would except nothing from anyone for free, just to test, as a favour or anything else.  If I need services I will call you not the other way around.

But anyway, I just stopped by to cover off Dr Mikes comments, I have not logged in here for months and don't really intend to again.

Cya.


----------



## MannDude

~Lee~ said:


> I have not logged in here for months and don't really intend to again.


Aww fooey, you'll be back. You love me. Don't think I've not forgotten our Google Hangout chats with the old WHP crew. Don't make this a 'us vs them' thing. 

People are going to hate on you for being a mod there just as people there hate on me for this place and past actions/words. I don't care any more what others think anymore. I'm just doing my own thing and trying to make a nice little community and resource for the industry. The CC bullshit drama that plagued this place (although mostly warranted) is basically equal with that of what is on LET nowadays.

Anyhow, nice to see you around again even if it was limited and not happening again. Best of luck with maintaining sanity over there.


----------



## Lee

You fucker, you made sign in again.

That comment was not meant as a dig, I just never sign in here and probably would not have if it was not for the "ZOMG you should see what DrMike just said about you" messages I got 

It's honestly not an us vs them thing, I distanced myself from the wider WHP group (That's the google community members) because it turned out to be a leaky drum of certain people saying things to others to cause trouble and repeating things that were not to be repeated, and I can't be arsed with people that you can't trust with anything.  So better just to walk away completely.

As a a result I just tend to post more at LET and look over other places without posting too much.


----------



## DomainBop

> MannDude said _"People are going to hate on you for being a mod there"_


I don't hate on him, or think any different of him because he became a mod there, and my rant wasn't directed at him.  It was directed at the head admin over there who spent most of the last year pushing crap on unsuspecting buyers on LEB and misleading them, and his sidekick admin who over the past year has gone out of his way to sink and close #winning related threads (often at the request of #winning), and attack anyone who criticizes the #winning crew.

That said, I am hating on W1V_Lee, MannDude and everyone else tonight who isn't about to get snowed under by a massive blizzard  (20-30 inches of snow forecast for later tonight/tomorrow., gusts up to 55 mph, and coastal flooding...FUN).


----------



## MannDude

~Lee~ said:


> You fucker, you made sign in again.
> 
> That comment was not meant as a dig, I just never sign in here and probably would not have if it was not for the "ZOMG you should see what DrMike just said about you" messages I got
> 
> It's honestly not an us vs them thing, I distanced myself from the wider WHP group (That's the google community members) because it turned out to be a leaky drum of certain people saying things to others to cause trouble and repeating things that were not to be repeated, and I can't be arsed with people that you can't trust with anything.  So better just to walk away completely.
> 
> As a a result I just tend to post more at LET and look over other places without posting too much.



Haha. No worries.

I've not posted in the WHP thing in likely a year, for the same reason. Too much of what was said made it's way out of there. Sajan maintains a mailing list now but I don't like not knowing who all is subscribed since it's extended beyond the original WHP group so I rarely use that as well. Oh well.

Anyhow, take care and best of luck.


----------



## William

MannDude said:


> While I know this is sort of off topic / free for all, lets _try_ to keep personal insults out of it. Got a report from someone unhappy with some things that were said, so just a reminder is all. No biggy.


Can i guess? was it my post? I guess you won't tell me who reported it?

As said before if i ever get my chance to get to Matthewwhatever (That will be 2020 when my probation ends) i'm going to hurt him for what he has done  (not like that gives any issues here in Austria anyway, few months probation and a small fine for nearly killing someone, was just in the news some days ago) - I provided proof for ddos attacks from his Illiad/Online box (which hosts his valuevz domain and his reverse dns domain on the IP) to multiple people in IRC (notably they stopped exactly the minute i told him in PM that i see his IP in logs and then some minutes later the reflection started to bounce in) and i'm happy to do anything to either get him jailed (which is impossible for someone mentally ill anyway in the shitty place that UK is) or hurt.


----------



## drmike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Bj2qoLb5M

November 2013, a whole 15~ months ago, a bloke in the UK goes on a bender about ChicagoVPS. How very little changes.... This is rather funny...


----------



## Jack

drmike said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Bj2qoLb5M
> 
> November 2013, a whole 15~ months ago, a bloke in the UK goes on a bender about ChicagoVPS. How very little changes.... This is rather funny...


Seems like a fair video.


----------



## ModyDev

Angry  William

opcorn:


----------



## DomainBop

<snip>


Recently our customers hosted at our Amsterdam location have been expressing
some concern with the hardware performance of their products. We take your
feedback very seriously and as such we’ve put a plan together to improve
the level of service we are providing our clients currently hosted in Amsterdam.

In order to achieve our goals of providing a better virtualization and
customer support experience for our effected customers, effective TBA,
Amsterdam users will be migrated to our newest, ultra-high performance,
nodes hosted at our Buffalo datacenter. These new servers will provide
you with the raw speed our customers deserve.
</snip>

*edited to say:* LOL


----------



## William

Venexcloud said:


> Angry  William
> 
> opcorn:


Very. And this happens rarely.


----------



## lbft

William said:


> Very. And this happens rarely.


No so rare lately.


----------



## ModyDev

We are humans , we have limits and you don't know what the future hides for us.

Life is too short , Enjoy it.


----------



## William

lbft said:


> No so rare lately.





Venexcloud said:


> We are humans , we have limits and you don't know what the future hides for us.
> 
> Life is too short , Enjoy it.


Future is overrated, live for the moment!


----------



## Munzy

First off, my appoligies for this!.... yeah...

FUCK YOU GOD DAMN QUERY FOUNDRY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU AS A COMPANY, I HATE YOU AS A PROVIDER, AND I UPMOST HATE THE GOD DAMN FACT YOU CANCEL SERVICES AND THEN ASK ME IF I WANTED A CREDIT OR A DIFFERENT SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sigh....

ok, I am feeling a tad bit better now......

/cry


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Munzy said:


> First off, my appoligies for this!.... yeah...
> 
> FUCK YOU GOD DAMN QUERY FOUNDRY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU AS A COMPANY, I HATE YOU AS A PROVIDER, AND I UPMOST HATE THE GOD DAMN FACT YOU CANCEL SERVICES AND THEN ASK ME IF I WANTED A CREDIT OR A DIFFERENT SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sigh....
> 
> ok, I am feeling a tad bit better now......
> 
> /cry


Story?


----------



## Munzy

HalfEatenPie said:


> Story?



Stated in PM.


----------



## drmike

Munzy said:


> ... QUERY FOUNDRY ... I HATE YOU AS A COMPANY ... I HATE YOU AS A PROVIDER


What happened?


----------



## DomainBop

Today's Miscellaneous hosting world links worthy of a cesspit:

1. New Jersey hosting mogul beloved by many of you sues the gubment (I'll leave it up to you to do a google search...first name is Dave)

2.  Italy's largest host sponsors a racing team (_I made it through less than 2 minutes of this 50 minute video before hitting the back button_)...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uFZnUYxvnNo


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Today's Miscellaneous hosting world links worthy of a cesspit:
> 
> 1. New Jersey hosting mogul beloved by many of you sues the gubment (I'll leave it up to you to do a google search...first name is Dave)
> 
> 2.  Italy's largest host sponsors a racing team (_I made it through less than 2 minutes of this 50 minute video before hitting the back button_)...



What's the baron of Vultr suing the government for?  [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Prestige?[/SIZE]


----------



## DomainBop




----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> Company?


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company?
Click to expand...

36cloud.com (SunnyVision) in Hong Kong...$5 monthly 512MB KVM


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> 36cloud.com (SunnyVision) in Hong Kong...$5 monthly 512MB KVM


Well that's a different upsale addon method    Such small speeds.


----------



## rds100

It makes sense, considering how much a Mbps costs in HK.


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> It makes sense, considering how much a Mbps costs in HK.


How high is pricing in datacenter recently and don't consumers there have a massive amount of bandwidth very cheaply?


----------



## rds100

I think it's at least $20 per Mbps for real internet transit. Don't confuse residential speeds / residential bandwidth with real internet transit bandwidth.


----------



## William

drmike said:


> How high is pricing in datacenter recently and don't consumers there have a massive amount of bandwidth very cheaply?


Starts at 5$ (HE Promos, normally 7$) over 10-15$ (Telia, Pacnet, Wharf, Hutchinson on Gbit commit) to 20-30$ (everyone at commits sub 100Mbit) to impressive 80$+ (China Direct First and Next Gen Carrier Network (NGCN)).


----------



## DomainBop

For some perspective, the latest TeleGeography IP Transit Pricing report put median 10 GigE port pricing  at $1.36 Mbps in London, $1.64 in New York, $6 in Hong Kong, $18 in Sao Paulo, and $170 in Lagos.


----------



## William

Sounds reasonable, 6$ median at 10GE is pretty much available in all major Asian cities (Seoul, HK, SG, even Thailand/Bangkok).

The 18$ in Brazil are due to factual PTT Metro monopoly for international transit/transport.

170$ in Lagos is also realistic but not representative for the entire continent - BW in ZA costs around 20$/Mbit on sub-GigE commit, MA is around 15$, LY is the cheapest (they have their own cable to Italy) at around 10$ but with no real government (read: One in Tripolis and one in Benghazi) i would not host there currently.

Israel should be the cheapest in the middle east (4-5$), followed closely by Saudi Arabia (own cable system to Malta/Italy/France, around 10$) and then by Dubai/UAE (30$+). Kuwait and Qatar both invest in new international links and have cheap power (Gas and Oil respectively) and should follow suit within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## rds100

Who has an owned WHMCS license? I want to know if the owned licenses can also benefit from a free additional dev license or not. (can't be bothered to open a ticket with WHMCS at the moment and ask them directly).


----------



## William

Yes, you get a dev license also for owned on request.


----------



## k0nsl

Lenovo's website as of now:


----------



## MartinD

Normal website for me.


----------



## k0nsl

Well, then your ears got spared the terrible song which played in the background at least!  



MartinD said:


> Normal website for me.


----------



## clarity

It is a normal website for me as well. It must have been a pretty quick fix on their end.


----------



## k0nsl

No, it went on for quite a bit of time. Plus much of their other subdomains, etc,.  In a way it was a fairly quick fix considering the extent, though.



clarity said:


> It is a normal website for me as well. It must have been a pretty quick fix on their end.


----------



## k0nsl

Anyone here using SSDVPS [1]? They just terminated my account for "non-payment" / "overdue on payment" - but I always pay my bills, of course, and got proof of payment. AFAIK, this company is CC shell or based with them. I had no idea at the time (05/12/2013, to be specific) and only needed a cheap VPS and it has worked surprisingly well....except it keeps getting terminated every now and then probably due to PayPal being wonky, or..? At any rate, if this isn't a mistake on their part I just wanted to warn others about them. I've got a ticket with them about it which has not been answered as of now...so we'll see how it unfolds during the day.



*References:*


hxxps://ssdvps.com/


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

*eyeroll*


----------



## HalfEatenPie

wat


----------



## MannDude

Hmm.... I was wondering why my outdoor IP cam went dark. Perhaps this is why:



They're rated for outdoor use. The three others are under an overhang and have/are holding up just fine. This one was a bit more exposed to the elements...

Guess I should clean it out and try again and keep the connection sealed better.


----------



## Geek

Goth people raving to Thomas The Tank Engine:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1178369465519444


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> Goth people raving to Thomas The Tank Engine:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1178369465519444


I really don't know what I expected but that was pretty much it.

-_-


----------



## MannDude

Almost that time of year again!!!


----------



## trewq

Geek said:


> Goth people raving to Thomas The Tank Engine:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1178369465519444



I watched that for longer than I care to admit...


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v2mvO7Yq48


----------



## Coastercraze

Cities: Skylines

'nuff said!


----------



## trewq

Coastercraze said:


> Cities: Skylines
> 
> 'nuff said!


I've been looking at it. I love Sim City so I assume I'll absolutely love Cities: Skylines?


----------



## ChrisM

Coastercraze said:


> Cities: Skylines
> 
> 'nuff said!



How you liking it?


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUG_CuXl_E 

Also...

This movie wins.

Netflix it.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYh7G2HQI98


----------



## HalfEatenPie

All I see is a bug next to her ear.

I'm not a big fan of bugs mate


----------



## Coastercraze

trewq said:


> I've been looking at it. I love Sim City so I assume I'll absolutely love Cities: Skylines?


Indeed, surprised at how many addons are already released for it in the Steam Workshop lol.



Chris Miller said:


> How you liking it?


So far I'm loving it. There are a few minor things here and there (stupid tweeter), but overall a pretty solid game and probably what SimCity could have looked like if EA didn't shove garbage down everyone's throats.


----------



## Geek




----------



## drmike

Well finally a tolerable and much warmer day here.

Oddly, my cable upstream is behaving noticeably better.   Getting 2/3rds of that I pay for.

Amazing how some warm weather gets people out of the house and frees up the inter-tubes.

I don't expect the fun to last though.   Been nice though.


----------



## drmike

... and back to normal... rain threatens, creatures run indoors to watch Netflunkx.

Back to 300-500ms sustained latency on a test ping I leave running.  When the net is healthy and right it's like 20-40ms.  300-500ms pushing 800K only on the whole line.

Cable infrastructure sucks ass where lack of competition exists.  This 4 downstream bondable and 1 upstream is circa 1990's style shit.  

*REALLY* would like to tap lit fiber which there is here and give these apes some much needed competition.


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZehOspZ_Yg


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZehOspZ_Yg


This guy is so angry it's way too funny.


----------



## Geek

*17 Reasons Why Kids Of The 80's Should All Be Dead*
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84492149/


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


>


I'm just happy the Horse is involved.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


>


Is this what happens when @Francisco and @Aldryic C'boas goes to Wal-Mart?


----------



## drmike

Caption there on box:


Fairytail Riding Couple

Think they fubared the wording a bit... ho hum....


----------



## Geek

Yes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mTCgIHpQXE


----------



## Geek

Did you know that Betty White really _is_ older than sliced bread?


----------



## mitgib

Geek said:


> *17 Reasons Why Kids Of The 80's Should All Be Dead*
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84492149/


But we all lived, imagine that.  And it was like that for me in the 60's and early 70's


----------



## MannDude

The way I see it is if you've never fallen out of a tree at height as a kid, road in the back of a pickup (sometimes sitting on the edge of the truck bed or dangling feet off the back of the tailgait or sitting on the 'wheel hump'), never crawled under your front porch to find bugs and have never fallen through ice when trying to walk across a frozen tree that fell across a creek you've never lived.

I'm littered in scars from a bike. It wasn't until I was about 21 that I stopped riding BMX due to injuries and things hurting _a lot more_ as an adult as they did as a kid and a teenager.

Nowadays kids are pampered.

Got a scratch? A scrape? A cut? Rub some dirt in it you pansies.

EDIT: I was under my house and front porch last year to run leads for some IP cams and NOPE NOPE NOPE. As a kid I'd not think twice about crawling under there. As an adult: spiders. Nope. Luckily it was winter so those bastard spiders were frozen.


----------



## MannDude

First hike of the year! Legs are going to be jello tomorrow. Should have stuck to the basic trails 









Was a GREAT DAY outside.... 70 degrees. Breezy. Can't complain!


----------



## drmike

Nice trails Mann.... nice to see an area where they maintain things like that.


----------



## MannDude

Entrance to the park is not even a five minute drive from me so that's nice. Planning on doing a lot of hiking there this year. A walk through the woods clears your mind and is peaceful.


----------



## Geek

I can't believe I ever watched this shit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXje7frPBMA


----------



## Geek




----------



## clarity

They sell that at Sam's Club?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I guess so!

So a single barrel apparently yields 180 Liters (or 240 of the 750 ml bottles) (Sauce) for 7680.00 USD.  That's 42.67 USD per Liter.  Last time I was in the States (if I recall correctly) it was around 60 USD for 1.75 Liters (a single handle) of the Single Barrel Whiskey, which comes to 34.29 USD per Liter.  So the barrel is cool but it's just a big novelty thing.  I'm assuming the 19.98 USD is per 750ml Bottle (Although all I see there are the 1.75 Liter handles).  Even then that's 26.64 USD per Liter.  

Yep, I'd probably just buy 240 of the 750 ml Bottles for 4795.20 USD instead of the barrel.  Although maybe I'd buy the barrel so I could go over the Niagara Falls later!  It's pretty cool tho!


----------



## Geek




----------



## MannDude

Chaotic unicorns manipulate America


----------



## MannDude

I've got another meatloaf in the oven. This time I ventured off the recipe path and just tossed a bunch of random cheeses I had in the fridge... so the meatloaf center contains:


Goat Cheese
Cream Cheese
Shredded Cheddar
Tore up slices of pepperjack cheese

There is also spinach in the center.

Will report back later.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Korean Llamas Negotiating with Nazis.

Those damn dirty Nazi Llamas!


----------



## Steven F

I have an idea. At vpsCon 2015, we'll all chip in and get the barrel (we might need two). We'll find a hot tub, remove the water, insert the whiskey and partay.


----------



## mikho

Steven F said:


> I have an idea. At vpsCon 2015, we'll all chip in and get the barrel (we might need two). We'll find a hot tub, remove the water, insert the whiskey and partay.



I see this go wrong in so many ways .....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Geek said:


>


That would be a fun couple of hours.


----------



## Geek

Friends are joking with me that I look like that asshole Ted Cruz.

...they ARE joking, right?  RIGHT?


----------



## zomgmike

Geek said:


> Friends are joking with me that I look like that asshole Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...they ARE joking, right?


You could pass as a young ted cruz.


----------



## Geek

...crap.


----------



## zomgmike

Geek said:


> ...crap.


If he wins you have an easy halloween costume for life, so the glass is half full.


----------



## Geek

I don't even know.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW-7moUDAIA


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Similar hair style. 

Similar facial features (at least to me).

Yeah I can see you being a younger version of him.


----------



## Geek

HalfEatenPie said:


> Similar hair style.
> 
> Similar facial features (at least to me).
> 
> Yeah I can see you being a younger version of him.


I was kinda going for the similar facial features in photo comparison, no matter which douchebag picture I had to upload... I've had a haircut or two since then.


----------



## DomainBop

Amsterdam and North Holland hit by major power outage today shutting down public transport and the airport, and forcing LeaseWeb to switch three of its DCs to diesel backup power.

total downtime for Leaseweb customers: none (number of email updates sent to customers during the 5 hour disturbance: 4)

+1 for Leaseweb's handling of the outage today

http://leasewebnoc.com/en/networkstatus/power-disturbance-datacenter-facilities


----------



## Geek

For the low-low price of $248.00, you can own the domain vps.co.ck

Who wants to brand an adult content VPS line with me?   :lol:


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


>


That's some pedo looking Pee Wee Herman weird looking shit in that photo.


----------



## Geek

I was, however, able to score vps.qa, which is perfect for all the testing I do.  Easily identifiable.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> That's some pedo looking Pee Wee Herman weird looking shit in that photo.


How bad would you have felt if he told you that was actually a picture of himself? Haha.


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


> How bad would you have felt if he told you that was actually a picture of himself? Haha.



I think he'd be able to tell the difference between being 32 (me) and .... however the hell old that guy is. He definitely had some acne issues during puberty, though.  You can tell.


----------



## MannDude

@mpkossen : Why you spamming? http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1468080


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> @mpkossen : Why you spamming? http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1468080


I don't think that is Kossen... If it is, oh my.


----------



## SeriesN

When a 800$ phone leaves you disappointed and wanting so much more.


----------



## MannDude

SeriesN said:


> When a 800$ phone leaves you disappointed.


What phone did you buy?


----------



## SeriesN

MannDude said:


> What phone did you buy?


----------



## MannDude

Pardon my ignorance, but I'm not familiar with new phones. 

S5?


----------



## SeriesN

S6 edge


----------



## MannDude

Wow, didn't the S5 just come out like... last year or something?

Making my S3 feel old.


----------



## trewq

SeriesN said:


> S6 edge


The edge seems like a waste of money. I'm just going to go for an S6 when they are released.


----------



## SeriesN

trewq said:


> The edge seems like a waste of money. I'm just going to go for an S6 when they are released.


Galaxy s6 that looks like an iPhone 6? Nah. I will just revert back to my g3.


----------



## trewq

SeriesN said:


> Galaxy s6 that looks like an iPhone 6? Nah. I will just revert back to my g3.


I don't care about how it looks. I just care about performance.


----------



## SeriesN

trewq said:


> I don't care about how it looks. I just care about performance.


Nothing special that g3 can't do for half the price.


----------



## ChrisM

@SeriesN Long time no see!


----------



## Kris

Pretty funny. Got a VPS invoice from DukeXFSGreenValueSolutions.

I went to go cancel & tell them get... any of the 6 VPS's of mine working / connected to the nodes, as they can't even connect to the node, but now they have a TacVPS logo.

http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/

https://archive.today/OjrmT

Doubt it's a April Fools Joke, but a ripped URL / theme, etc.


----------



## mikho

Kris said:


> Pretty funny. Got a VPS invoice from DukeXFSGreenValueSolutions.
> 
> 
> I went to go cancel & tell them get... any of the 6 VPS's of mine working / connected to the nodes, as they can't even connect to the node, but now they have a TacVPS logo.
> 
> http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/
> 
> https://archive.today/OjrmT
> 
> 
> Doubt it's a April Fools Joke, but a ripped URL / theme, etc.



Rebranding in progress?

http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/announcements.php?id=39


Email in that announcement says @tacvps.com


----------



## SeriesN

Chris Miller said:


> @SeriesN Long time no see!


How it goes Chris!


----------



## Geek

Found these stored away while looking for something else. 

--
Always knew Joost De Valk couldn't walk on water. It was almost a year ago that I wrote in their support area that their XML sitemap completed screwed up my XML sitemap, so I reported it.  And I asked asked why so many of his releases felt like extra BS updates simply to appease Google because of how they were being rushed out.  Anyway, between his other 80 billion updates last summer, and nobody caring to respond to me, I did some exploration of my own. Admittedly most of why I was there was just to compare his sitemap paths with mine, but still it was a pretty simple tweak to his URL that caused it.  Google can keep him.

http://jetfirenetworks.com/YourYoastIsShowing.png

http://jetfirenetworks.com/YouGotYoasted.png

I just found it hysterical and ironic that, not only was it "the largest Yoast update ever"l, but that everything that _could _have gone wrong was *directly* underneath the question "Are you ready to optimize?"

How about no?

I think the second screen shot was about two hours after I sent him the first one.


----------



## mpkossen

MannDude said:


> @mpkossen : Why you spamming? http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1468080


Yeah, that's not me. Honestly, I have better things to do.

And HostSlim's DC is not a "real" DC; it's basically a garage turned DC. It's all backhauled through Amsterdam by the looks of it.


----------



## William

> It's all backhauled through Amsterdam by the looks of it.


Not like everything else would NOT be backhauled to AMS...


----------



## DomainBop

mpkossen said:


> Yeah, that's not me. Honestly, I have better things to do.
> 
> And HostSlim's DC is not a "real" DC; it's basically a garage turned DC. It's all backhauled through Amsterdam by the looks of it.


Garage turned DC in a city that is in a province that is seabed turned landfill.  Serverius is one of my least favorite NL DC's but my negative perception of it is probably due to HostSlim who holds the record for cramming the most VPS's onto an E3 (_search LET and you'll find my stories from a few years ago of nodes running out of drive space and iops of 1_).


----------



## DomainBop

Vultr likes to brag that their UnixBench scores kick their competitors' asses (see https://www.vultr.com/benchmarks/).

Uh oh, it looks like someone is kicking their ass:

*single core, 1GB VPS comparison*

*UnixBench 5.13*

2466 OneProvider OneCloud beta (Mexico, KVM) <--DC is Softlayer in Queretaro
1938 Vultr (Amsterdam, KVM)
1685 Leaseweb (Amsterdam, KVM)
1647 RunAbove (Strasbourg, KVM)

1324 Digital Ocean (NYC, KVM)

*for reference:*

2979 Avoton C2750 dedi Online.net

2906 Iniz 4 cores (OpenVZ, 2GB RAM, Amsterdam)

2495 Mirantis 4 cores (KVM, 4GB RAM, San Jose)

1189 Linode 2 cores (Xen, 1GB  RAM, Tokyo)

835 DediServe 2 cores (Xen 2GB RAM, Singapore)

750 Atom N2800 dedi Kimsufi


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Sigh.  Head down to the fleet shop this morning to cut up some 1/2" angle, doing some modifications to my gun rest.  And this happens.







Cut right through its own damn housing.


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=27&v=XfcC6FYyL4U


----------



## SeriesN

Anyone from London? I will be staying there for the weekend.


----------



## MannDude

Spring has finally sprung! I love my home town in the Spring time!





That first picture is sort of shitty, took it today while running errands and driving. The other one I took during a stroll around downtown over the weekend.

So glad the overcast skies of winter and cold temperatures and snow are finally gone!


----------



## XFS_Duke

Kris said:


> Pretty funny. Got a VPS invoice from DukeXFSGreenValueSolutions.
> 
> I went to go cancel & tell them get... any of the 6 VPS's of mine working / connected to the nodes, as they can't even connect to the node, but now they have a TacVPS logo.
> 
> http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/
> 
> https://archive.today/OjrmT
> 
> Doubt it's a April Fools Joke, but a ripped URL / theme, etc.


The name is XFuse Solutions. Not Green Value Shit or anything else. Ripped URL/Theme? Huh? There are announcements for a reason. What accounts are yours? Not sure of an issue unless someone brings it to my attention. Remember, I'm fixing a shit storm that has gone on for quite some time. Pm me your email address or a hostname of one of your VPS accounts and I'll fix what needs fixing and do credits or whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Geek

God D*mnit. Seriously? On a Friday afternoon?  Not just any Friday, the same Friday I have family flying in.  And the same machine where most of my local clients reside.  Well, the upside of it is the "in case shit" migrations are finally done, nobody was pissed, and I have an actual assistant to monitor the array rebuild, instead of, say, my sister for example...   B)



Code:


//vzn-divinity> /c4 show

Unit  UnitType  Status         %RCmpl  %V/I/M  Stripe  Size(GB)  Cache  AVrfy
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
u0    RAID-10   DEGRADED       -       -       256K    7450.56   Ri     ON

VPort Status         Unit Size      Type  Phy Encl-Slot    Model
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
p0    OK             u0   3.63 TB   SATA  0   -            WDC WD4000FYYZ-01UL
p1    OK             u0   3.63 TB   SATA  1   -            WDC WD4000FYYZ-01UL
p2    DEGRADED       u0   3.63 TB   SATA  2   -            WDC WD4000FYYZ-01UL
p3    OK             u0   3.63 TB   SATA  3   -            WDC WD4000FYYZ-01UL

Name  OnlineState  BBUReady  Status    Volt     Temp     Hours  LastCapTest
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
bbu   On           Yes       OK        OK       OK       255    09-Jul-2014

//vzn-divinity> /c4/u0 show

Unit     UnitType  Status         %RCmpl  %V/I/M  Port  Stripe  Size(GB)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
u0       RAID-10   DEGRADED       -       -       -     256K    7450.56
u0-0     RAID-1    DEGRADED       -       -       -     -       -
u0-0-0   DISK      OK             -       -       p3    -       1677.28
u0-0-1   DISK      DEGRADED       -       -       p2    -       1677.28
u0-1     RAID-1    OK             -       -       -     -       -
u0-1-0   DISK      OK             -       -       p1    -       1677.28
u0-1-1   DISK      OK             -       -       p0    -       1677.28
u0/v0    Volume    -              -       -       -     -       7450.56


----------



## Francisco

My friend.

Welcome to the cancer that is Seagate.

I replaced 128 drives in LV last month, all Seagates, and well over half were fucked in some way. I sent 20 of them to @Aldryic C'boas to take to the range, he owes us pictures of the aftermath 

Francisco


----------



## mitgib

Francisco said:


> My friend.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the cancer that is Seagate.
> 
> 
> I replaced 128 drives in LV last month, all Seagates, and well over half were fucked in some way. I sent 20 of them to @Aldryic C'boas to take to the range, he owes us pictures of the aftermath
> 
> 
> Francisco


http://www.extremetech.com/computing/203478-backblaze-pulls-3tb-seagate-ssds-from-service-details-post-mortem-failure-rates


----------



## Francisco

mitgib said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/203478-backblaze-pulls-3tb-seagate-ssds-from-service-details-post-mortem-failure-rates


We had the 2TB versions of that model in action and replaced it with WD RED's all over.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Seagate has shipped garbage a good 5 years now.   I have some other brand drives that have failed, but most are Seagate and sadly most had no real hours and use on them.

I bought Seagate since big box retailers regionally carry them.

Now I just mail order drives instead.  Screw it.  Not like POS location takes broken ones and gives new under warranty.  Zero benefit to local buying with drives.  Plus I can't find drives I actually want.


----------



## Geek

I haven't had a WD RE fail me in over three years.  Quite surprised to say the least.


----------



## MannDude

Where are all the hoes at?

.

.

.

Garden hoes, that is.

Anyone growing a garden this year? Just picked up a few tomato plants today and am waiting for some seeds to come in the mail for some other goodies as well.


----------



## rds100

What happened with dailyserverdeals.com? Why was it abandoned?


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Where are all the hoes at?
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Garden hoes, that is.
> 
> Anyone growing a garden this year? Just picked up a few tomato plants today and am waiting for some seeds to come in the mail for some other goodies as well.


The hoes are walking the streets... While I work the gardens with a proper hoe.

Count me in for growing this year.  

I planted 10 pounds of tubers yesterday (think potatoes - not but similar).  Inner planted among overgrowth, last years mess, etc.  (I don't clear land for planting or do much with weeds other than chop and drop).


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> What happened with dailyserverdeals.com? Why was it abandoned?


It'll be relaunched eventually. Just been busy and it wasn't heavily used, in fact, you're the first person to mention it and it's been 'down' for over a month. 

When re-launched it'll be done so with some additional help and there will be a lot of manually added offers instead of relying on providers to submit their own.

Great site and platform. Will certainly come back soon.


----------



## DomainBop

This really sucks.  How am I supposed to bribe city workers now???
   



> Bribery and Corruption
> 
> We’re adding to the Acceptable Use Policy an express prohibition against use of PayPal for payments related to bribery or corruption.  A new Section 3(k) under Prohibited Activities will read as follows:
> 
> _“You may not use the PayPal service for activities that: … 3. relate to transactions that … (k) involve offering or receiving payments for the purpose of bribery or corruption.”_


https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full

I'm a little confused about why they added a bribery clause but didn't add one about using PayPal to pay for contract killings...


----------



## ChrisM

DomainBop said:


> This really sucks.  How am I supposed to bribe city workers now???
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full
> 
> I'm a little confused about why they added a bribery clause but didn't add one about using PayPal to pay for contract killings...


Maybe they are afraid that someone might take them to the 'Cleaners' because of it.


----------



## Francisco

DomainBop said:


> This really sucks.  How am I supposed to bribe city workers now???
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full
> 
> I'm a little confused about why they added a bribery clause but didn't add one about using PayPal to pay for contract killings...


BREAKING - Spamhaus looses all funding and set to close at the end of the month 

Francisco


----------



## sleddog

Hobby project - http://kate-cms.com/

Added post categories today. Tomorrow it's back to work and no fun coding


----------



## mitgib

Francisco said:


> BREAKING - Spamhaus looses all funding and set to close at the end of the month
> 
> 
> Francisco


Wake up from your happy place


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So I finally got back from my 2 week trip from Europe.

Holy crap it's awesome.  I never realized how awesome Europe was until I actually got there.  So much history, so much good food, so much fun times.  I mean yeah work/business was involved, however the time off I had there was an absolute blast.  

I totally recommend everyone take the opportunity to visit your local shawarma place.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

sleddog said:


> Hobby project - http://kate-cms.com/
> 
> Added post categories today. Tomorrow it's back to work and no fun coding


I love it!  However...  I'm so sorry...  I can make so many dirty jokes at the expense of the name.


----------



## rds100

Shawarma is not exactly an european thing  Which countries did you visit by the way?


----------



## Munzy

https://clamhost.com/

What do you sell again, is it 20Gbps DDOS protection? 40Gbps DDOS protection? Maybe 80Gbps DDOS protection?  please fix your site....

Ohh wait it is 100Gbps protection, see at the bottom.....


----------



## HalfEatenPie

rds100 said:


> Shawarma is not exactly an european thing  Which countries did you visit by the way?


Haha didn't mean it as an european thing.  Just was kinda making a joke about how there were a ton of Turkish people there with delicious Turkish food.  Of course I also had some good local cuisines  

I was in Germany and Austria.  Good times.


----------



## rds100

Yes, there are many (millions) of Turks in Germany, some of then even never bother to learn to speak German.

You should try visiting Italy next time, and try the Italian food


----------



## HalfEatenPie

rds100 said:


> Yes, there are many (millions) of Turks in Germany, some of then even never bother to learn to speak German.
> 
> You should try visiting Italy next time, and try the Italian food


Haha I would if it was a vacation trip.  Hell I'd probably would have visited the scandanavian countries as well. 

Unfortunately it was for work.  I would love to visit Italy sometime though and actually have real Italian food.  

I hear the real way to make pasta is to undercook it a bit.


----------



## k0nsl

Looks good! No clutter, just content focused - from what I can see. Really nice.
 



sleddog said:


> Hobby project - http://kate-cms.com/
> 
> Added post categories today. Tomorrow it's back to work and no fun coding


----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hell I'd probably would have visited the scandanavian countries as well.



If you come here I'll force you to buy me beer, as in plural.


----------



## DomainBop

Today's installment of *Cloud Price Wars*: Italy's largest host Aruba lowers prices to 1 euro monthly for a 1GB VMWare VPS...available in 6 DCs in 5 countries


----------



## trewq

@DomainBop Do you know if extra IPs can be added to that plan?


----------



## DomainBop

trewq said:


> @DomainBop Do you know if extra IPs can be added to that plan?


No extra IPs with the Cloud Server Smart plans. Extra IPs (up to 5) are only available with the Cloud Server Pro plans.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mikho said:


> If you come here I'll force you to buy me beer, as in plural.



Haha well with me you better bring an extra drinking liver!


----------



## comXyz

Oh my half eaten pie becomes RED 

It's just few days since the last time I ate it.


----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha well with me you better bring an extra drinking liver!


Leaving for Barcelona, Spain in a few minutes. Let's see if I survive.


----------



## William

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha didn't mean it as an european thing.  Just was kinda making a joke about how there were a ton of Turkish people there with delicious Turkish food.  Of course I also had some good local cuisines
> 
> I was in Germany and Austria.  Good times.


Austria sadly is full of Austrians 

No kangaroos tho, i want to try their meat as steak or smth but it's impossible to get...


----------



## rds100

William said:


> No kangaroos tho, i want to try their meat as steak or smth but it's impossible to get...


Really? I have seen kangaroo meat sold here, in METRO.


----------



## drmike

k0nsl said:


> Looks good! No clutter, just content focused - from what I can see. Really nice.


Planning on releasing Kate as opensource shareware?



DomainBop said:


> Today's installment of *Cloud Price Wars*: Italy's largest host Aruba lowers prices to 1 euro monthly for a 1GB VMWare VPS...available in 6 DCs in 5 countries


Are sales numbers that bad all over the world to drop VPS to 1 euro a month?   Guess it is or just more marketing funded market grab.   Better than free and get to name/address check the account holders for a 1 euro.  That's what it is.

Question is what is month two and onward.  If 1 euro also, that is just screwed.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Are sales numbers that bad all over the world to drop VPS to 1 euro a month?   Guess it is or just more marketing funded market grab.   Better than free and get to name/address check the account holders for a 1 euro.  That's what it is.
> 
> Question is what is month two and onward.  If 1 euro also, that is just screwed.



The 1 euro plans are marketing loss leaders. Months two and onward are also 1 euro  which is higher than the $0 annual loss leader teaser plans offered by Rackspace (developer+, up to $50 of services free every month for an entire year, Xen) or VC favorite Mirantis (4GB Ram, 4 CPU's, 2 IPs, 100 GB disk, KVM, free for a year...company has raised over $100 million in VC funding so it can afford to give 4GB plans away)

The cloud customer acquisition / business strategy at many larger companies (Rackspace, Mirantis, OVH, Aruba, etc) looks something like this:

loss leader promos > low margin public cloud > high margin Private clouds = #winning


----------



## drmike

Rackspace's approach I understand.  Build small to grow big to need more.  Hiked up paid services that rapidly eat that free credit issued pool.

Mirantis, yikes, shit name.  Upsell is what?  Just a market grab.

Providers - legit business ones - need to take note at this stuff because selling product becomes a lot harder where downward price pressure like that and being done by big companies flush with cash.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Mirantis, yikes, shit name.  Upsell is what?  Just a market grab.


The upsell is the very expensive Open Stack tools and services they offer (the reason investors are flinging money at the company).  They're not a traditional host.  The hosting (which is offered through a partnership with IBM/Softlayer who also donated 1,500 dedicated servers to Mirantis' Rally project) is mainly a way to showcase their OpenStack tools.



> Providers - legit business ones - need to take note at this stuff because selling product becomes a lot harder where downward price pressure like that and being done by big companies flush with cash.


The companies most at risk are the low end push button host in a box operators with limited technical abilities who don't bring anything but a low price to the table (think GVH, most of the "Buffalo OVZ" outfits, etc).  The small companies that bring something to the table: innovative features, superior customer service or performance, etc, etc should weather the storm.


----------



## trewq

William said:


> No kangaroos tho, i want to try their meat as steak or smth but it's impossible to get...


It's quite good, wallaby is too.


----------



## SeriesN

I was there for a week myself. England and Germany was beautiful.



HalfEatenPie said:


> So I finally got back from my 2 week trip from Europe.
> 
> 
> Holy crap it's awesome. I never realized how awesome Europe was until I actually got there. So much history, so much good food, so much fun times. I mean yeah work/business was involved, however the time off I had there was an absolute blast.
> 
> 
> I totally recommend everyone take the opportunity to visit your local shawarma place.


----------



## MannDude

Got ten tomato plants in the ground today. They're a bit lanky right now as I bought them last weekend but brought them inside due to a couple unusually cold nights. Put them in the ground today though and they should perk up soon.





Decided to do a couple in containers on the back patio as it gets great sun. The rest I put into the ground.



Can't wait to have some good tomatos. Need to go get some tomato cages later this week before they start growing too big.

Was going to do a decent garden this year... but now probably just going to stick with these tomatoes and maybe some peppers.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Was going to do a decent garden this year... but now probably just going to stick with these tomatoes and maybe some peppers.



You should have a care package this week   Ideally it inspires you to garden more


----------



## ChrisM

I just got a ticket for accelerating to 40 at the 40 sign.....


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Chris Miller said:


> I just got a ticket for accelerating to 40 at the 40 sign.....


If there was proof you were within the legal rights then contest it.


----------



## ChrisM

HalfEatenPie said:


> If there was proof you were within the legal rights then contest it.


Yeah there is.. _I think_  I was picking up a friend at work and him and a couple others he works with herd what he said. 

He said when I reached the 40 sign I was going 30 then before I finished passing the 40 sign I was going 40. He claimed you are suppose to be going 30 until your entire car passes the sign.


----------



## Coastercraze

Chris Miller said:


> Yeah there is.. _I think_  I was picking up a friend at work and him and a couple others he works with herd what he said.
> 
> He said when I reached the 40 sign I was going 30 then before I finished passing the 40 sign I was going 40. He claimed you are suppose to be going 30 until your entire car passes the sign.


*Facepalm*

Just as bad as the 26 mph in a 25 mph ticket...

Some cops must be bored out of their minds or something.


----------



## rds100

Maybe they have goals to meet, if they don't do a certain number of fines per month they don't get a bonus or something.

Here usually if the limit is 90 km/h they won't bother you if you are driving with 95 km/h. Only going to fine you if you are going over 100.


----------



## drmike

Chris Miller said:


> He said when I reached the 40 sign I was going 30 then before I finished passing the 40 sign I was going 40. He claimed you are suppose to be going 30 until your entire car passes the sign.


Yeah this is able to be disputed.  Unsure how tolerant your legal folks are up that way.

There are multiple approaches to this.

Big question is what did he write the ticket for? What speed and what was the speed limit at point where he clocked you?  Also what method / device did he use to clock you?


----------



## ChrisM

Coastercraze said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Just as bad as the 26 mph in a 25 mph ticket...
> 
> Some cops must be bored out of their minds or something.


Yeah.. A friend of mine got one for 1/2mph over not too long ago. 



rds100 said:


> Maybe they have goals to meet, if they don't do a certain number of fines per month they don't get a bonus or something



It is the end of the month. 



drmike said:


> Yeah this is able to be disputed.  Unsure how tolerant your legal folks are up that way.
> 
> There are multiple approaches to this.
> 
> Big question is what did he write the ticket for? What speed and what was the speed limit at point where he clocked you?  Also what method / device did he use to clock you?


He got me with both the Internal Radar gun and the handheld one according to the ticket and it was for 40 in a 30. I will be disputing this.


----------



## drmike

Chris Miller said:


> Yeah.. A friend of mine got one for 1/2mph over not too long ago.


Now, while that crooked cop might have given said ticket, it's illegal.

There is no way to enforce such a tight range on over the limit.  Because the measuring equipment in your vehicle like all is not calibrated to such precision and expected to deviate historically (perhaps new digital claims to be better, but meh, I doubt it).

The common range is 5-6 miles above the speed limit to factor equipment deviations.

The radar, or other gear he has must be calibrated and inspected and certified accurate also.   Demand all that as part of the discovery in the matter.

There is also the issue of the cops hand eye coordination.  Clicking a gun sounds simple, but a lazy cop isn't a machine calibrated either.   There are plenty of tests to destroy his hand eye relationship and timing myth.

There are other matters with the gear and testing and his relationship to the moving vehicle.

Finally, the road signs with up and down on speed are governed on placement minimums by your State Department of Transportation.  Localities cannot, but they often do place yo-yo'ing speed signs in close proximity in order to confuse and trap people in said stupidity.   If you feel the signs are misplaced or too close, time to pull the State regulations and go measure the sign spacing.

You get any piece of this as invalid, wrong, etc. and their little revenue collection on your tab won't stand in a real court.


----------



## drmike

Ahh I may have orchastrated beating a few PoS traffic tickets over the years successfully.  

If it is worth pursuing give them hell.  They definitely need it for the 1/2 mile over bullshit.


----------



## Kris

First, ask for independent (3rd party) examination records for accuracy on those radar guns done within the last 3 years. They require documentation for this as well.

Make sure the officer has attended a P.O.S.T training course, and demand the certificate as proof. It's essentially required for the use of radar. He requires that documentation as well. No documentation, you can't operate radar, and dismissal. 

Also, they need their own speed recording device's calibration records. If they're existent, they'll likely be out of date. 

Most officers will flick the calibration switch right before pulling someone over, that just 'puts it on the record' to the machine that it was calibrated. Most of the time it isn't done. Why? 

Essentially officers have 'tuning forks' that should be used to calibrate the radar guns at the *beginning* and end of a shift, and *immediately after *a speeding violation. They also should be keeping records of such. I really doubt most officers do this. I haven't seen one yet. 

Finally, the tuning forks. If he actually used them at the beginning of the shift, and it was on record - most people don't know they have to be verified by the NHTSA. Without the town having that certification, the tuning forks used to calibrate aren't fit to be used. Depending on how podunk a town, they *will not* have this. 

For a full list, read : http://www.avvo.com/legal-guides/ugc/hot-to-cross-examine-an-officers-radar-evidence

*I doubt they have the above, and you are entitled to all of the above as a part of the discovery process. *

Source: Web admin / right hand man for a speeding ticket lawyer for almost 10 years.


----------



## SeriesN

So WHT gonna get a decent theme or this is the end of a giant forum?


----------



## Munzy

Where did you go [WSI], I miss you so [server is down]


----------



## rds100

SeriesN said:


> So WHT gonna get a decent theme or this is the end of a giant forum?


I think it is better now than before. I mean the theme is uglier without doubt, but at least now there are not only 10 posts per page, which is a major improvement.


----------



## Munzy

WSI "We had a power failure the servers should be coming up shortly."


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Munzy said:


> WSI "We had a power failure the servers should be coming up shortly."


Ahh WSI.

Cheap (Costs and bandwidth).  Hit or miss support (there was this one guy that was fantastic... and then another guy who was basically like talking to a brick wall).


----------



## nixstats

Just got the first sample shirt for NIXStats, end of the month I'll give away 10 shirts to beta testers  You can still sign up with invite code VPSBOARD


----------



## Francisco

Todays big project has been working on the new site.

http://new.buyvm.net/

http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/vps/openvz/

Proper URL mappings will be finished at a later point once I feel like dicking with lighttpd.

Pretty happy with it so far. For the most part i'm just working on turning things into blocks for easy inclusion in other areas. Our marketing guy has been redoing the wording on most of the pages.

Aiming for a May 15th roll out.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Todays big project has been working on the new site.
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/vps/openvz/
> 
> 
> Proper URL mappings will be finished at a later point once I feel like dicking with lighttpd.
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with it so far. For the most part i'm just working on turning things into blocks for easy inclusion in other areas. Our marketing guy has been redoing the wording on most of the pages.
> 
> 
> Aiming for a May 15th roll out.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Wow finally.  Took you long enough!

Haha naw but seriously the new design looks great.  Probably took a long time going back and forth with the designer and getting everything squared away.  All the hard work has really paid off!  I love it!


----------



## Francisco

[01:39] <~Francisco> i'm happy, i found a way to get my share of pony into the design w/o having a konami pony rape video

[01:39] <~Francisco> and that day, buyvm became a tiny bit more professional

[01:39] <~Francisco> penis

[01:42] <+vSquare> relevent

[01:42] <+vSquare> https://twitter.com/FrantechCA/status/580627577150275584

[01:42] <+taryn> Francisco: ahh the penis game

Oh #frantech, never change.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

lol "GIMMIE.SOME.MOAR23.OF.THAT"


----------



## Geek

I was always the kid who nobody wanted to play video games with.  I grew up to be the adult who nobody wants to play video games with.  :-D

When I was working my way through my twenties as an amiable, minor-league L2 NOC at Kroger, I worked with one of the guys who_ was_ the Power Glove guy.  You know the type.  Every I.T. or call center has one. Gangling, raver-type dude who went to the game parties after work, smoked on a giant bag of weed, and still kicked everybody's ass in the room. We're still friends, and to this day, he says he's going to get me to "play like a real man".  Yeaaah, thanks Mike. I mean J.P.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AacoxHFYvZw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ltORkYAdVk


----------



## drmike

^ hahahaha I am NOT a gamer.  But it made me laugh knowing too many of them over the years.


----------



## Francisco

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Like 4 of my tomato plants have been eaten down to the stem by something... Went out to put tomato cages around them today and discovered that.

I just planted some mint in some containers on my porch. Smells nice and will get great morning sun. Got some other things that need to get planted as well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Careful with the mint plants.  

Back when I lived in Colorado my neighbor planted them in their garden (right next to my own garden).  

Later those mint plants started a hostile takeover of my side of the garden.  My strawberry plants were starting to be overcrowded by the invading mint plants.  

Of course every once in a while we'd clear out the mints, but they'd come back in larger numbers.  In the end the mint plants took over a pretty sizeable amount of our garden.

Take heed of my warnings.

Or ya know...  Maybe we just got too lazy dealing with it an it's been a long time since I last saw this garden.  Maybe I'm over exaggerating it.


----------



## MannDude

The mint is actually in pots, so it shouldn't spread and reek havoc. With that said, a yard full of nice smelling mint wouldn't be the end of the world for me.


----------



## Francisco

[12:23] <iwatts> Ald fixed my ticket today. Did you not send him your weekly support cheque to his home address?

[12:23] <~Francisco> support rum*


----------



## mitgib

Francisco said:


> [12:23] <iwatts> Ald fixed my ticket today. Did you not send him your weekly support cheque to his home address?
> 
> 
> [12:23] <~Francisco> support rum*


----------



## MannDude

Was a nice day for a walk. Got a little quiet area to relax and read. 





Wanted to go lay down in the shade and take a nap... maybe next time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mitgib said:


>


I was in Vienna a few weeks ago and ended up going to this Cuban Bar named Ron Con Soda with so many different brands and ages of rum.

Totally worth going there sometime.  The Bartender/Owner is absolutely hilarious and knows his Rum.  He has rum from Cuba, Jamaica, Guatemala, etc.  Each with different age (some ranging up to 26 years old I think?).  Totally worth a visit, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Geek

There's gotta be a way to utilize QEMU 2.3's IvyBridge support under SolusVM rather than just starting the VM with --cpu-host.  Seems like I could build QEMU prior to SolusVM and set it's emulator path accordingly. Just seems like, as with OpenVZ, SolusVM's idea of performance is, well, a couple years behind, at least. Not surprised to find myself using the "custom config" option more and more...


[ 0.012925] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[ 0.012926] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1290 V2 @ 3.70GHz (fam: 06, model: 3a, stepping: 09)
[ 0.012936] TSC deadline timer enabled
[ 0.012948] Performance Events: 16-deep LBR, IvyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
[ 0.013000] ... version: 2
[ 0.013000] ... bit width: 48
[ 0.013000] ... generic registers: 4
[ 0.013000] ... value mask: 0000ffffffffffff
[ 0.013000] ... max period: 000000007fffffff
[ 0.013000] ... fixed-purpose events: 3
[ 0.013000] ... event mask: 000000070000000f
[ 0.013803] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

----------------------------




Code:


[    0.029793] CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz stepping 04
[    0.029997] Performance Events: 16-deep LBR, IvyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.029997] ... version:                2
[    0.029997] ... bit width:              48
[    0.029997] ... generic registers:      4
[    0.029997] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff
[    0.029997] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.029997] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.029997] ... event mask:             000000070000000f
[    0.034036] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.
[    0.034207] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

That or it's newer kernel time...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yeah...  It's either more custom configs or custom scripting >.>
 

Also haha.  E3-1290 v2, that's something you don't see everyday.  I'm so used to E3-1230v2s or E3-1280v2s that I didn't know they made E3-1290v2s.


----------



## Francisco

Geek said:


> There's gotta be a way to utilize QEMU 2.3's IvyBridge support under SolusVM rather than just starting the VM with --cpu-host.  Seems like I could build QEMU prior to SolusVM and set it's emulator path accordingly. Just seems like, as with OpenVZ, SolusVM's idea of performance is, well, a couple years behind, at least. Not surprised to find myself using the "custom config" option more and more...
> 
> 
> [ 0.012925] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
> [ 0.012926] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1290 V2 @ 3.70GHz (fam: 06, model: 3a, stepping: 09)
> [ 0.012936] TSC deadline timer enabled
> [ 0.012948] Performance Events: 16-deep LBR, IvyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
> [ 0.013000] ... version: 2
> [ 0.013000] ... bit width: 48
> [ 0.013000] ... generic registers: 4
> [ 0.013000] ... value mask: 0000ffffffffffff
> [ 0.013000] ... max period: 000000007fffffff
> [ 0.013000] ... fixed-purpose events: 3
> [ 0.013000] ... event mask: 000000070000000f
> [ 0.013803] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [    0.029793] CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz stepping 04
> [    0.029997] Performance Events: 16-deep LBR, IvyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
> [    0.029997] ... version:                2
> [    0.029997] ... bit width:              48
> [    0.029997] ... generic registers:      4
> [    0.029997] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff
> [    0.029997] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
> [    0.029997] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
> [    0.029997] ... event mask:             000000070000000f
> [    0.034036] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.
> [    0.034207] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1
> 
> That or it's newer kernel time...


Why wouldn't you want to use 'host'? Without it you don't gain the perks of your CPU, like the uber AES/SSL performance bumps. The only time i've seen a need (and the only reason we added a stallion toggle) was there was a batch of kernels mid 3.x series that was trying to patch intel CPU bugs and it would panic the VM early into boot time.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Tonights big project was working on the OpenVZ/KVM comparison page.

http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/openvz_vs_kvm/

Those 2 freakin' images you see on there took me the better part of 2 hours to get them aligned perfectly, coloured perfectly, etc. Some of the things Korey built for us we didn't get the PSD's for so I had to go eye dropping for it to recreate it. Not a big deal, he would've ended up sending me ~80 PSD's instead of the ~10 he sent me.

Need some adjustments to the wording, likely chop some parts off if they ramble too much, but overall really happy with it.

I made some big changes to the 'stallion' block as well:

http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/features/

I changed it into a ~50%/~50% block, changed it from 2 columns of information and added sliding images. The original design had us using really shrunk down screenshots but they didn't look good at all due to pixelization. I'll probably add a full screen modal as well for those images, but for now I'm really happy with how it's coming along.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Tonights big project was working on the OpenVZ/KVM comparison page.
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/openvz_vs_kvm/
> 
> 
> Those 2 freakin' images you see on there took me the better part of 2 hours to get them aligned perfectly, coloured perfectly, etc. Some of the things Korey built for us we didn't get the PSD's for so I had to go eye dropping for it to recreate it. Not a big deal, he would've ended up sending me ~80 PSD's instead of the ~10 he sent me.
> 
> 
> Need some adjustments to the wording, likely chop some parts off if they ramble too much, but overall really happy with it.
> 
> 
> I made some big changes to the 'stallion' block as well:
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/features/
> 
> 
> I changed it into a ~50%/~50% block, changed it from 2 columns of information and added sliding images. The original design had us using really shrunk down screenshots but they didn't look good at all due to pixelization. I'll probably add a full screen modal as well for those images, but for now I'm really happy with how it's coming along.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Looks great!  What I love about that image is that without even glancing at the giant wall of text it shows you plain and simple (without much thought either) what OpenVZ is.  

Love the rest of the graphics as well.  Pretty clean cut.  However one thing is they stand out pretty bright while rest of the page itself is a bit more passive (I don't know... maybe I'm just weird).  

I made similar not-as-pretty graphics for my software package for conferences.


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> Looks great!  What I love about that image is that without even glancing at the giant wall of text it shows you plain and simple (without much thought either) what OpenVZ is.
> 
> Love the rest of the graphics as well.  Pretty clean cut.  However one thing is they stand out pretty bright while rest of the page itself is a bit more passive (I don't know... maybe I'm just weird).
> 
> I made similar not-as-pretty graphics for my software package for conferences.


The page is a little long in the tooth to me so we're working on shrinking chunks of it that are rambling. I removed a lot of the bold things as well as a whole paragraph that I felt was mud slinging w/o actually naming any other brands.

Still more sentence structure work to do but for sure it's coming along nicely. I'll likely get the "contact us" page done today as well as a "10 reasons you need pony in your life" page.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Still more sentence structure work to do but for sure it's coming along nicely. I'll likely get the "contact us" page done today as well as a "10 reasons you need pony in your life" page.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Not the glitter juice from a pony routine.  I keep looking for herds of two legged unicorns.  Have some of those in the stable?  No humans in fur suits, please.


----------



## Francisco

Tonights project was more work on our locations pages.

http://new.buyvm.net/index.php/location/lasvegas/

I think it's turning out pretty solid  As with the others, tweaking is needed but the main thing was to get things split out and into the framework.

Korey's original design had us using a single datacenters page but it would've been pretty damn long once we started adding networking information in there.

We bumped the font size of the entire site by 2 points to make it a little bit easier to read and it makes a world of difference. Doing that broke a couple places, namely the footer, but the footer is pretty franned as of right now anyway.

Francisco


----------



## Geek

@HalfEatenPie did you ever get around to playing with Lubuntu 15?  It felt like I needed to be on acid the entire time I was using it.  Could only stand it for a couple days, but LXDE under Debian 8 is pretty sexy...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

@Geek Gah I never got around to it!  Been pretty busy.

I feel like it looks cool, but I'll never be able to let go of my love for XFCE...


----------



## Munzy

HalfEatenPie said:


> @Geek Gah I never got around to it!  Been pretty busy.
> 
> I feel like it looks cool, but I'll never be able to let go of my love for XFCE...


-giggles-


----------



## SeriesN

Anyone here used openskedge?


----------



## Geek

Maximized. Sry. Enjoy.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Funny thing, I was just reading this again last night on 27bslash6.  Funny stuff.


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


> Maximized. Sry. Enjoy.


Quite funny.  I'd rather live in a community of Chaplains than in a community of  fatherless children with crackwhore mothers who worship the god of free government money.  I know we are speaking of extremes, fire and brimstone later versus STDs and AIDS this life cycle.


----------



## DomainBop

I think we have a new winner for the title of Customer of the Year: a LET user is screaming "SPAM" because Prometeus and RamNode sent him RFO and maintenance notices: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/52599/providers-please-stop-engaging-in-spam-newsletters-should-be-opt-in-with-opt-out-prometeus (and he devoted an entire page on his website to NickA because RN sent him this RFO email _"A large DDoS attack has caused kernel panics on a few NL SKVM nodes. The attack has been mitigated and we are rebooting these nodes now to restore connectivity. Your VPSs should be up momentarily"_ ).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

DomainBop said:


> I think we have a new winner for the title of Customer of the Year: a LET user is screaming "SPAM" because Prometeus and RamNode sent him RFO and maintenance notices: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/52599/providers-please-stop-engaging-in-spam-newsletters-should-be-opt-in-with-opt-out-prometeus (and he devoted an entire page on his website to NickA because RN sent him this RFO email _"A large DDoS attack has caused kernel panics on a few NL SKVM nodes. The attack has been mitigated and we are rebooting these nodes now to restore connectivity. Your VPSs should be up momentarily"_ ).


The funniest thing I find is that he's complaining about something people expect out of a reliable provider.  It's as if he wants shoddy service and unreliable individual managing his servers.  Prometeus and RamNode are providers I would utilize for critical things and those RFOs are something many people want to have to know their provider is on top of their game.  The entire fact he complains about this shows how distant and honestly clueless about the hosting industry.

I get it, some people want a solution that just works and is just there.  Maybe they should simply stick with Shared Hosting if that's the case.  

He's the equivalent of a Social Justice Warrior except for Hosting.  "Oh my goodness I'm working so hard to fight spam!"...  No you're not...  You're overswinging your small e-pen and complaining about something that's 100% justified.


----------



## Gang Starr




----------



## MartinD

If true, the guys a grade-a prick.


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> I think we have a new winner for the title of Customer of the Year: a LET user is screaming "SPAM" because Prometeus and RamNode sent him RFO and maintenance notices: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/52599/providers-please-stop-engaging-in-spam-newsletters-should-be-opt-in-with-opt-out-prometeus (and he devoted an entire page on his website to NickA because RN sent him this RFO email _"A large DDoS attack has caused kernel panics on a few NL SKVM nodes. The attack has been mitigated and we are rebooting these nodes now to restore connectivity. Your VPSs should be up momentarily"_ ).


Yeah, that guy is an ass...


----------



## Geek

20 Of The Whitest Things Ever Overheard At Whole Foods:  

http://distractify.com/beth-buczynski/white-things-overheard-at-whole-foods/


----------



## devonblzx

Geek said:


> 20 Of The Whitest Things Ever Overheard At Whole Foods:
> 
> http://distractify.com/beth-buczynski/white-things-overheard-at-whole-foods/


I hate when they put wheat in my coffee so I understand how addicting gluten free coffee is..

P.S.  Thanks for putting an end to that thread on WHT last night lol.


----------



## Geek

devonblzx said:


> I hate when they put wheat in my coffee so I understand how addicting gluten free coffee is..
> 
> P.S.  Thanks for putting an end to that thread on WHT last night lol.


LOL no prob.


----------



## MannDude

Opera is a great web browser. I've been using it the past couple days as my primary browser and am really enjoying it.


----------



## noen

If you like the old (v12) Opera, you should keep an eye on Vivaldi(.net).


The old owner and founder of Opera is building a new browser, with some of the old features, a new poweruser browser..


----------



## Francisco

Going to finally have time to get back to developing the new site.

Had Korey rebuild the menu he did:

http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm/

vs

http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm2/

Check the top menu.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Going to finally have time to get back to developing the new site.
> 
> 
> Had Korey rebuild the menu he did:
> 
> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm/
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm2/
> 
> 
> Check the top menu.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Sexy.

All I'm saying is if I were a website, and I saw that website sitting in a bar. I'd totally make a fool of myself attempting to speak to it. May have a little too much to drink in an attempt to build up courage and come out all comic sans or something else embarrassing.


----------



## k0nsl

I feel like such an edgy goy  :lol:


----------



## k0nsl

LOL...snipped from that .txt
_*« Here's some background. Nick Adams is a criminal, a jew [...] »*_

A jew?! Heavens forbid! I literally laughed out loud at this. Very funny.  :lol: 
 



MannDude said:


> Yeah, that guy is an ass...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

k0nsl said:


> LOL...snipped from that .txt
> 
> _*« Here's some background. Nick Adams is a criminal, a jew [...] »*_
> 
> A jew?! Heavens forbid! I literally laughed out loud at this. Very funny.  :lol:


Haha yep.  He's definitely a racist.


----------



## MannDude

LOL. Yeah that guy was a riot.

*HOW DARE YOU SEND ME AN RFO OR ADVANCED NOTICE OF UPCOMING MAINTENANCE. YOU'RE LITERALLY HITLER!*


----------



## drmike

Poor Nick is attracting the fringe lunatics now.

Adams never struck me as a Jewish name...  some folks....   Before hating they should at least get some name education down.


----------



## Francisco

Lots of progress on the site tonight.

New navigation got merged and spent a bit of time configuring lighttpd to handles the links properly. You can actually navigate most of the site now. Had a fairly big merge to do from our marketing guy so got that all in place.

We somehow forgot to include a blurb about ourselves in the DDOS protection comparison page <_< So...we added that as well. http://new.buyvm.net/ddos-protection/

We missed our May 15th launch target due Korey & I having a staring contest.

A new world map was merged into http://new.buyvm.net/features/#locationsas well.

Our unofficial birthday is June 1st so that's what I'm aiming for the next roll out. I still have a half dozen or so pages to complete but a good handful of them are either already done on BuyShared and can be merged or they're very similar to existing pages. I'll have to write up some IRC rules as well as a general warning that eye bleach is not included with purchased services.

Francisco

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Lots of progress on the site tonight.
> 
> 
> New navigation got merged and spent a bit of time configuring lighttpd to handles the links properly. You can actually navigate most of the site now. Had a fairly big merge to do from our marketing guy so got that all in place.
> 
> 
> We somehow forgot to include a blurb about ourselves in the DDOS protection comparison page <_< So...we added that as well. http://new.buyvm.net/ddos-protection/
> 
> 
> We missed our May 15th launch target due Korey & I having a staring contest.
> 
> 
> A new world map was merged into http://new.buyvm.net/features/#locationsas well.
> 
> 
> Our unofficial birthday is June 1st so that's what I'm aiming for the next roll out. I still have a half dozen or so pages to complete but a good handful of them are either already done on BuyShared and can be merged or they're very similar to existing pages. I'll have to write up some IRC rules as well as a general warning that eye bleach is not included with purchased services.
> 
> 
> Francisco
> 
> 
> Francisco



What a glorious day for Canada, and therefore, the world.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Francisco
> 
> Francisco


This is like Double the Francisco for the price of one!


----------



## Geek




----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


>



It works for me!

Oh no, I am out of paper towels and butter... Now I must go to the store!


----------



## SeriesN

The best way to enjoy Summer, yes not by opening up a hosting business 


http://imgur.com/tvDdOhr


----------



## MannDude

SeriesN said:


> The best way to enjoy Summer, yes not by opening up a hosting business
> 
> http://imgur.com/tvDdOhr


Nice whip.

You still in Brooklyn? I'd almost be afraid to ride around so many cars, haha.


----------



## SeriesN

MannDude said:


> Nice whip.
> 
> 
> You still in Brooklyn? I'd almost be afraid to ride around so many cars, haha.


Bought a small little house and moved to queens. Less traffic than Brooklyn but sir, still too many cars.


----------



## MannDude

SeriesN said:


> Bought a small little house and moved to queens. Less traffic than Brooklyn but sir, still too many cars.


Nice, congrats.


----------



## SeriesN

MannDude said:


> Nice, congrats.


Thanks man.


----------



## MannDude

Still going...


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Still going...


Light use   I'll grab one of those batteries and she how it does.  I expect a day or maybe two if I am lucky


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Still going...


Haha which phone and model?


----------



## comXyz

drmike said:


> Light use   I'll grab one of those batteries and she how it does.  I expect a day or maybe two if I am lucky


You expect she does what in the whole day or two?


----------



## Francisco

Been hammering away at a decent way of presenting templates and such to people.

It's pretty hard, my original idea was to use a stallion style setup with a side menu that toggles 'tabs'. This works fine in there since it only has one job, do reinstalls.

I think I got a nice setup so far, what'cha think?

http://new.buyvm.net/operatingsystems/debian/

http://new.buyvm.net/operatingsystems/ubuntu/

Text is straight ripped from wikipedia for now but it'll get replaced before launch with our own writeups.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Been hammering away at a decent way of presenting templates and such to people.
> 
> It's pretty hard, my original idea was to use a stallion style setup with a side menu that toggles 'tabs'. This works fine in there since it only has one job, do reinstalls.
> 
> I think I got a nice setup so far, what'cha think?
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/operatingsystems/debian/
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/operatingsystems/ubuntu/
> 
> Text is straight ripped from wikipedia for now but it'll get replaced before launch with our own writeups.
> 
> Francisco


lol.

"Now with 100% more SystemD!"


----------



## Geek

LOL Punterzzz, AKA Middle school mischief.


----------



## comXyz

I don't have a website up yet, but I have more than 100 customers right now. All using KVM VPSes, what should I do next?


----------



## Francisco

Tonights project was mostly just doing some of the finishing touches.

http://new.buyvm.net/beware-the-moshbear/was put together as well as the footer is finally cleaned up and linked properly.

A landing page was put together for our locations too: http://new.buyvm.net/datacenters/

The datacenters page was easy since most of the content in the site is just simple 'blocks' I can load as sub views.

Still looking good for a June 1st release!

Francisco


----------



## splitice

#1 site on the internet

http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_a_Debian_jessie/sid_installation


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Tonights project was mostly just doing some of the finishing touches.
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/beware-the-moshbear/was put together as well as the footer is finally cleaned up and linked properly.
> 
> 
> A landing page was put together for our locations too: http://new.buyvm.net/datacenters/
> 
> 
> The datacenters page was easy since most of the content in the site is just simple 'blocks' I can load as sub views.
> 
> 
> Still looking good for a June 1st release!
> 
> 
> Francisco


So classy with your language.


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Tonights project was mostly just doing some of the finishing touches.
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/beware-the-moshbear/was put together as well as the footer is finally cleaned up and linked properly.
> 
> 
> A landing page was put together for our locations too: http://new.buyvm.net/datacenters/
> 
> 
> The datacenters page was easy since most of the content in the site is just simple 'blocks' I can load as sub views.
> 
> 
> Still looking good for a June 1st release!
> 
> 
> Francisco


Shouldn't this image:






Contain a naked homeless person with his pants down, covered in poo, in a pile of heroin needles under an ocean pier?

Or Snookie?

Or this guy.

Other than that, website is looking great.


----------



## drmike

comXyz said:


> I don't have a website up yet, but I have more than 100 customers right now. All using KVM VPSes, what should I do next?


How did you manage 100 customers without a website?  Crazy feat right there.  Congrats.

Find a designer or buy a template that isn't used by 100 other hosts.  Heck even create something simple.



splitice said:


> #1 site on the internet
> 
> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_a_Debian_jessie/sid_installation


I posted that site when System-D ate all my cron jobs and screwed up a day or three of my time.   I can't get a Debian fork without System-D fast enough.  Hopefully my positive meditation energy finds a receptive dork and motivates him/her/it.


----------



## comXyz

drmike said:


> How did you manage 100 customers without a website?  Crazy feat right there.  Congrats.
> 
> Find a designer or buy a template that isn't used by 100 other hosts.  Heck even create something simple.


30% are my old customers when I was reseller of another provider. When my old provider just disappeared, I got some dedi servers, and move my old customers there. 70% are my old customers friends.

I'm developing the website myself. Hopefully it will look not so bad.


----------



## drmike

comXyz said:


> 30% are my old customers when I was reseller of another provider. When my old provider just disappeared, I got some dedi servers, and move my old customers there. 70% are my old customers friends.
> 
> I'm developing the website myself. Hopefully it will look not so bad.


Content matters.... Well formed, good spelling, organized logically, etc.  

Looks matters in some corners of the web.  Nothing wrong with a good look, but can always improve upon that if not up to level of other folks.  Don't let the look be a deterrent.


----------



## comXyz

drmike said:


> How did you manage 100 customers without a website?  Crazy feat right there.  Congrats.


Ahh, missing your question, I have control panel up and running, just doesn't have the main website up yet. And almost customers just need to install the OS first time, few customers need to reinstall OS after few weeks, and the the VPSes just up and running well.



drmike said:


> Content matters.... Well formed, good spelling, organized logically, etc.
> 
> Looks matters in some corners of the web.  Nothing wrong with a good look, but can always improve upon that if not up to level of other folks.  Don't let the look be a deterrent.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## MannDude

What a nice place to sit and enjoy breakfast... 



Have sat here and enjoyed some of the best coffee I've had in a long time and some great fresh breakfast from ingredients locally procured for the past few monrings...


----------



## MannDude

Has anyone crossed an international border before just to eat lunch?



Crossing the Rio Grande into Mexico...



Totally worth it.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Has anyone crossed an international border before just to eat lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing the Rio Grande into Mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it.


So how much did the boat ride and lunch cost?  Nice pretty country there...


----------



## souen

@MannDude That's cool. How long to cross over (including greeting the border officials)?


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> So how much did the boat ride and lunch cost?  Nice pretty country there...


$5 boat ride, covers both ways. You can cross on foot for free if the water is low enough or you can swim for free as well.

Once there you can take a $5 mule or horse into the village which is about a mile from the river. Alternatively you can take a vehicle for $10 which I opted for since I left my big hat and sunscreen in the car and it was hot hot hot today. (plus im burnt burnt burnt already).

Lunch was $15 or something. Everything was made there in the village. Jalepenos and onions grew there, salsa made there, unsure if the tortillas were but I assume they were. Chicken from the village. Was good and well worth it.



souen said:


> @MannDude That's cool. How long to cross over (including greeting the border officials)?


Not that long. On the American side there is now a 'regular' port of entry/exit so I displayed the officials my passport and stated nature of my visit and was sent through the back where there was a trail about 1/8th of a mile long leading to the river bank. Once there, some Mexican nationals were loading supplies into a boat (a car tire, bottled water, etc) and I rode with them across. Once on the Mexican side of the river you just walk up the hill and arrange your method of entering the town.

Once in town you must go to the Mexican customs office which was operated out of a trailer and you fill out customs paper work. Took maybe 5-10 minutes there. Throws you off if you're like me and used to seeing everything in English and smaller print in Spanish. There it was all in Spanish with English sub-print. Me no speaka Spanish-o.

Then I was set free to raise hell in Mexico. Only I spent less than two hours there, ha.

Leaving you just enter the Mexican customs office again and they stamp your passport, sign something and tell ya bye. Once back on the American side they just wanted to know why I went and what I bought. The border entry isn't equipped like others so I had to speak with a border agent a couple hundred miles away in El Paso over the phone. She didn't seem to care why I was there and was just reading her prompt.

No bags searched, no hassle. Was a simple process.

I only went because I've never been to Mexico before, now I can say I have. I went to get some souvenirs and because I heard they have some great Mexican food... duh!

Only complaint was the old 86 year old man in a wheelchair who kept strumming on his broken guitar that was out of tune and missing strings. He was shouting a chorus in Spanish. We tried to communicate to each other and he told me he had 12 kids, told me how one was gunned down by a machine gun. Told me about his large ranch that was once full of livestock but now has been all stolen or set free. His wife of 18 years left him many years ago (He asked why I was traveling alone and if I had a woman). Nice fella, and the conversation (attempt) was worthy of the $2 I put in his tip jar but I'd have paid him double to _not_ play guitar and sing while I tried to eat... haha.


----------



## ChrisM

@MannDude Looking Good! Now I have a craving for Tacos.. 

Hope you didn't forget to pick me up a present. 

Also be safe! It can get crazy down there really quick!


----------



## Francisco

Even more done!

Tonights project was the Anycast page, our testimonials page, & cleanup to the homepage.

http://new.buyvm.net/

http://new.buyvm.net/anycast-vps/

http://new.buyvm.net/customer-reviews-buyvm/

On the homepage I got the testimonials reading out of SQL as well as did some minor grammar changes. I removed the 3 icons at the bottom since they looked really out of place.

The anycast page didn't take very long to get together since I was able to just rebase it from the DDOS protection page and ripped out the big ass table. I'm not sure how I feel about the world map. The image is great I just wonder if the colour I made it is too bright. I'll see how I feel about it come morning.

The Testimonial page was really simple since I was able to just use the block of code I did for the homepage. I was trying to think up other ways to spruce it up but I think it looks fine how it is. I need to get some newer reviews in there though. New site does us no good when our reviews are from 2012 >_>

All that's left is....the contact us page, the windows vps page, the storage vps page, and I guess the GRE tunnel guide if we really feel inclined to import it. The storage & windows VPS pages are just rehashes of the KVM pages so that's a couple hours at most.

Holy shit it's almost done.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Even more done!
> 
> 
> Tonights project was the Anycast page, our testimonials page, & cleanup to the homepage.
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/anycast-vps/
> 
> http://new.buyvm.net/customer-reviews-buyvm/
> 
> 
> On the homepage I got the testimonials reading out of SQL as well as did some minor grammar changes. I removed the 3 icons at the bottom since they looked really out of place.
> 
> 
> The anycast page didn't take very long to get together since I was able to just rebase it from the DDOS protection page and ripped out the big ass table. I'm not sure how I feel about the world map. The image is great I just wonder if the colour I made it is too bright. I'll see how I feel about it come morning.
> 
> 
> The Testimonial page was really simple since I was able to just use the block of code I did for the homepage. I was trying to think up other ways to spruce it up but I think it looks fine how it is. I need to get some newer reviews in there though. New site does us no good when our reviews are from 2012 >_>
> 
> 
> All that's left is....the contact us page, the windows vps page, the storage vps page, and I guess the GRE tunnel guide if we really feel inclined to import it. The storage & windows VPS pages are just rehashes of the KVM pages so that's a couple hours at most.
> 
> 
> Holy shit it's almost done.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Only one response.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfU69_up02Y


----------



## Geek

Mexican Coke (the drinkable kind -- no, really) still uses real sugar I think.  I got some Pepsi Throwback a couple years ago just so I could regress into my childhood... well, I'd hoped.  Tasted nothing the fuck like 1985.  Felt screwed.  Do they make a Coca Cola with real sugar?  The Mountain Dew with sugar...god no wonder we all do what we do, look what they were pumpin' into us as kids...


----------



## Geek

Real men drank this in the 90s...   






There's a vid floating around YouTube of this dude drinking a 20 year old jug of the stuff ... promptly spewing his guts all over his kitchen.  My buddy gave me a bottle of Orbitz a few years ago, told me if I ever needed a quick $500, all I had to do was chug it.  Still on the workbench shelf in my basement.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> Mexican Coke (the drinkable kind -- no, really) still uses real sugar I think.  I got some Pepsi Throwback a couple years ago just so I could regress into my childhood... well, I'd hoped.  Tasted nothing the fuck like 1985.  Felt screwed.  Do they make a Coca Cola with real sugar?  The Mountain Dew with sugar...god no wonder we all do what we do, look what they were pumpin' into us as kids...


When did they change the formula to not use coca leaves? Or do they still?

I thought the 'original coke' contained an ingrediant they were no longer allowed to use, or no longer allowed to use in the same manner they previously did?

Unsure.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> When did they change the formula to not use coca leaves? Or do they still?
> 
> I thought the 'original coke' contained an ingrediant they were no longer allowed to use, or no longer allowed to use in the same manner they previously did?
> 
> Unsure.


Marketing trick, and nothing more.  I've seen the original recipies, and none of the urban legends are _anywhere_ close to true.  Though a number of them were exceptionally clever PR tactics, originating from the original CCC itself.


----------



## SeriesN

Aldy the coke insider! The only person I can trust when it comes to coke related debate.



Aldryic C said:


> Marketing trick, and nothing more. I've seen the original recipies, and none of the urban legends are _anywhere_ close to true. Though a number of them were exceptionally clever PR tactics, originating from the original CCC itself.


----------



## Geek

I never got to try "New Coke". Likely would have thought it sucked like the rest of the planet, but we were a Pepsi house then. 

The family that lived behind us was Mormon.  Apparently they've got something in their faith that prohibits caffeine, but when one of them had the flu or a stomach bug, they were over for two-liters like it was crack.  So I guess it's OK if you're sick...?  *shrug*


----------



## ChrisM

May was an interesting month for me!

Other then landing a contract for Security camera systems with a corporation with multiple locations. 

*I got ordained online and officiated a wedding*:



*Flew a plane*: 



*Went to a bachelorless bachelor party **(Story behind that) **@ a Chicago Fire game*: 



*I am also still looking for a full time job!*


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Damn you were busy man!  

Awesome!!!


----------



## Geek

I love my city.  Homeless dude exposing himself downtown, right in the middle of the Eastbank Esplanade.  Shortly thereafter he goes into a Honey Bucket to pee, witnesses lock him in and tip it over: That. Had. To. Suck.

http://www.kgw.com/story/news/crime/2015/06/04/homeless-flasher-gets-trapped-tipped-in-port-a-potty/28470847/?c=n&can=n&fb=y


----------



## Geek

"The Server Farm" Hydroponics system.  

http://thinkleek.com/products/the-server-farm-hydroponics-system




Light reflection panels for maximum light exposure
Cooling and vent systems (100 CFM+; Co2 Compatible; Quiet Air Exchange)
2 Plant Hydroponics System
Can grow all plant types
(3) 6500 CFL Grow & (3) Flowering Full Spectrum Grow Lights (Equivilant to 180w)
3 outlet adapters
Two net pots
Air pump, tubing, airline, stone, bag of red clay rocks, and more
6 quart reservoir
Power strip
2 Organic starter plugs and pre-installed germinating helpers
2 80mm fans/filter assembly
Heavy Duty Timer
Lock and Key System
2 Year Supply Of Nutrient (Moon Dust)
Ona block odor terminator (works with the worst odors for TOTAL elimination; tried and tested)
Instructions Included
Life Time Tech Support


----------



## William

Too small to use for ... plants...


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> "The Server Farm" Hydroponics system.
> 
> http://thinkleek.com/products/the-server-farm-hydroponics-system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light reflection panels for maximum light exposure
> Cooling and vent systems (100 CFM+; Co2 Compatible; Quiet Air Exchange)
> 2 Plant Hydroponics System
> Can grow all plant types
> (3) 6500 CFL Grow & (3) Flowering Full Spectrum Grow Lights (Equivilant to 180w)
> 3 outlet adapters
> Two net pots
> Air pump, tubing, airline, stone, bag of red clay rocks, and more
> 6 quart reservoir
> Power strip
> 2 Organic starter plugs and pre-installed germinating helpers
> 2 80mm fans/filter assembly
> Heavy Duty Timer
> Lock and Key System
> 2 Year Supply Of Nutrient (Moon Dust)
> Ona block odor terminator (works with the worst odors for TOTAL elimination; tried and tested)
> Instructions Included
> Life Time Tech Support


Yeah, that's 100% totally for growing pot...

You don't need a carbon filter to remove the scent of your plants and to disguise your legal indoor tomato and pepper grows inside hollowed out tower speakers and old computer cases....


----------



## William

Not good for pot though, not high enough.


----------



## Geek

I love quiet Saturdays like this... nothing to worry about but what kind of meat to put in the slow cooker, what kind of beer to drink while doing it, and if I should take a nap before or after I mow the lawn...


----------



## Geek

Hehe. "Not _high_ enough."  

How ironic.


----------



## MannDude

William said:


> Not good for pot though, not high enough.


Pretty sure there are specific seed-to-flowering strains that stay short as well methods of growing that include training the plant either via tieing it down. You can do the same with tomatoes and other things as well. If that case ain't for pot, I don't know what it's for then. can just grow tomatoes, flowers, whatever else out in the open haha.


----------



## HN-Matt

Before my time, but I stumbled into this earlier today and lol.
 



> One host has a node that goes bust for an hour or so, the low end roaches scatter to another provider so they can run ServerBear all day, ruining performance, and almost being like a cancer to those providers.
> 
> I actually know of a few nameless providers who absolutely hate the low end market, the clients and the politics but have to keep an affordable way for customers in that price range to come in, become established customers and maybe move up to more expensive or premium services such as Xen or KVM rather than all the OpenVZ hosts that open up, left and right it seems.
> 
> So to all you man-children screaming for transparency, you’re not going to get it.
> 
> Some of you will receive bans, like I did, and others will just get so frustrated that they will flee, starting up new online communities.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> Before my time, but I stumbled into this earlier today and lol.


Oh man I remember that.  Some people were really salty.  Others were just "whatever".  People were like "EoR posts have all been deleted! What's going on?!!!"


----------



## SeriesN

Bamn good old bamn.


----------



## drmike

EoR Robbie stuff... yeah there are bids / bills / contracts out there - well were...

TL;DR was something like CC never delivered things (servers and upgrades) and it went on and on...  At some point Robbie tired of the bait and switch and delays and pulled out of CC hard.

CC threatened to sue, kept on with that, and nothing ever happened.

So you dump CC and they act like scorn girlfriend and torch your LE* stuff - so it was established in that matter.


----------



## SeriesN

Wasn't EOR issue with CC was a big blowup that lead to everyone figuring out LEN is actually owned by cc?



drmike said:


> EoR Robbie stuff... yeah there are bids / bills / contracts out there - well were...
> 
> 
> TL;DR was something like CC never delivered things (servers and upgrades) and it went on and on... At some point Robbie tired of the bait and switch and delays and pulled out of CC hard.
> 
> 
> CC threatened to sue, kept on with that, and nothing ever happened.
> 
> 
> So you dump CC and they act like scorn girlfriend and torch your LE* stuff - so it was established in that matter.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

SeriesN said:


> Wasn't EOR issue with CC was a big blowup that lead to everyone figuring out LEN is actually owned by cc?


Yep.


----------



## SeriesN

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yep.


Ahh the dramas. Miss those days.


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2pKNWthJ4

...and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y9qGngsyA4


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

My great aunt... she's almost 90 now.  I grew up with her -- known her as a friend, too, for over 30 years, and she was always so sharp. For the last couple of years she's been battling dementia.  Not like the hardcore kind, just, a little different.  This morning I went to visit her and it took her about 10 minutes to realize who I was. It's just so .... surreal or something.  I don't know how to put it.  It doesn't run in either side of the family that I've known about, but I'm still very nervous about going out that way some day...


----------



## HN-Matt

Geek said:


>


@Geek reminded me of


----------



## HN-Matt

Thankfully, every day is *GO AWAY CREEPER* Day!


----------



## HN-Matt

> Early in the novel, for instance, Yatima learns about an asteroid in the real world by reading its tags subconsciously, which precisely inform ver about its properties such as mass, velocity, rotation, composition, emission spectra, and other such data discernible to the Coalition's satellite network. Later on, however, on Earth, when ve and Inoshiro inhabit derelict Gleisner bodies, Yatima must remind verself that Fleshers are real people, even though they lack tags identifying themselves as such.


fun fun fun!


----------



## Geek




----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRzrJiIrWGY


----------



## souen

@k0nsl: no Mr Fox today?


----------



## k0nsl

I grew tired of the fox he he 

*PS:*

There's no fox today, not yet anyway..



souen said:


> @k0nsl: no Mr Fox today?


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

It's getting heated over here!


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


>


Nah, that's not hair.  It's actually a benevolent space alien that controls his mind.  Word is that thing is insisting on being the Vice President.


----------



## Geek

Found this while reading about the KFC deep-fried rat debacle....lol

"During a recent study of KFC done at the University of New Hampshire, they found some very upsetting facts. First of all, has anybody noticed that just recently the company has changed their name? Kentucky Fried Chicken has become KFC. Does anybody know why? We thought the real reason was because of the "FRIED" food issue. It's not. The reason why they call it KFC is because they can not use the word chicken anymore. Why? KFC does not use real chickens. They actually use genetically manipulated organisms.

These so called "chickens" are kept alive by tubes inserted into their bodies to pump blood and nutrients throughout their structure. They have no beaks, no feathers, and no feet. Their bone structure is dramatically shrunk to get more meat out of them. This is great for KFC because they do not have to pay so much for their production costs. There is no more plucking of the feathers or the removal of the beaks and feet.

The government has told them to change all of their menus so they do not say chicken anywhere. If you look closely you will notice this. Listen to their commercials, I guarantee you will not see or hear the word chicken. I find this matter to be very disturbing. I hope people will start to realize this and let other people know."


----------



## splitice

@Geek Did you know they removed gullible from the dictionary?


----------



## Geek

splitice said:


> @Geek Did you know they removed gullible from the dictionary?


Wasn't aware of that. "Jest" is still there, however.


----------



## souen

It may be a jest now, but no surprise if someone out there is working on this. There are featherless chickens already.


----------



## k0nsl

I'm no fan of fast food or KFC, but that "study" apparently does not exist (ergo there never was such a study):






Source: http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp
 



Geek said:


> Found this while reading about the KFC deep-fried rat debacle....lol
> 
> "During a recent study of KFC done at the University of New Hampshire, they found some very upsetting facts. First of all, has anybody noticed that just recently the company has changed their name? Kentucky Fried Chicken has become KFC. Does anybody know why? We thought the real reason was because of the "FRIED" food issue. It's not. The reason why they call it KFC is because they can not use the word chicken anymore. Why? KFC does not use real chickens. They actually use genetically manipulated organisms.
> 
> These so called "chickens" are kept alive by tubes inserted into their bodies to pump blood and nutrients throughout their structure. They have no beaks, no feathers, and no feet. Their bone structure is dramatically shrunk to get more meat out of them. This is great for KFC because they do not have to pay so much for their production costs. There is no more plucking of the feathers or the removal of the beaks and feet.
> 
> The government has told them to change all of their menus so they do not say chicken anywhere. If you look closely you will notice this. Listen to their commercials, I guarantee you will not see or hear the word chicken. I find this matter to be very disturbing. I hope people will start to realize this and let other people know."


----------



## Geek

souen said:


> It may be a jest now, but no surprise if someone out there is working on this. There are featherless chickens already.



Gahh... it's much more appetizing to think of them with feathers...


----------



## souen

Geek said:


> Gahh... it's much more appetizing to think of them with feathers...


Agreed. Maybe because I'm used to seeing live birds with feathers, so they seem healthier to me that way.


----------



## Geek

Today I shared this on my Facebook as a joke.  I even added *DO NOT ANSWER TRUTHFULLY* to the title.  







Three fucking people answered truthfully.


----------



## k0nsl

LOL!


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> Today I shared this on my Facebook as a joke.  I even added *DO NOT ANSWER TRUTHFULLY* to the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three fucking people answered truthfully.



greyadmin1


----------



## Geek

Responsible Relationships And You:  Facebook Manners

rofl.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iROYzrm5SBM


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> Today I shared this on my Facebook as a joke.  I even added *DO NOT ANSWER TRUTHFULLY* to the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three fucking people answered truthfully.


greenhunter2

Ladies.  You can all call me xXxGreenHunter2xXx.  I will be taking phone numbers and emails now for your proposal of intercourse.


----------



## MartinD

Geek said:


> Responsible Relationships And You:  Facebook Manners
> 
> rofl.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iROYzrm5SBM


I found that a lot more entertaining than I should have.


----------



## HN-Matt

I was watching excerpts from _We Feed the World_ and the part where JZ says, "Last year, 52% of the gross world product, that means all the wealth produced in the world in a year, was controlled by 500 global corporations" reminded me of a study for _PLoS One_ done by complex systems theorists in Zurich:

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21228354.500-revealed--the-capitalist-network-that-runs-the-world.html
 

 
Not that I have the will or the means to do so, but I was thinking it would be amusing if a similar study were done re: the web hosting market.


----------



## drmike

... and the scary list to @HN-Matt's post above

 


Code:


The top 50 of the 147 superconnected companies
1. Barclays plc
2. Capital Group Companies Inc
3. FMR Corporation
4. AXA
5. State Street Corporation
6. JP Morgan Chase & Co 
7. Legal & General Group plc 
8. Vanguard Group Inc
9. UBS AG
10. Merrill Lynch & Co Inc 
11. Wellington Management Co LLP
12. Deutsche Bank AG
13. Franklin Resources Inc
14. Credit Suisse Group
15. Walton Enterprises LLC
16. Bank of New York Mellon Corp
17. Natixis
18. Goldman Sachs Group Inc
19. T Rowe Price Group Inc
20. Legg Mason Inc
21. Morgan Stanley
22. Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc
23. Northern Trust Corporation
24. Société Générale
25. Bank of America Corporation
26. Lloyds TSB Group plc 
27. Invesco plc
28. Allianz SE 29. TIAA 
30. Old Mutual Public Limited Company
31. Aviva plc 
32. Schroders plc
33. Dodge & Cox
34. Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc*
35. Sun Life Financial Inc
36. Standard Life plc
37. CNCE
38. Nomura Holdings Inc
39. The Depository Trust Company 
40. Massachusetts Mutual Life Insurance 
41. ING Groep NV 
42. Brandes Investment Partners LP 
43. Unicredito Italiano SPA 
44. Deposit Insurance Corporation of Japan 
45. Vereniging Aegon 
46. BNP Paribas 
47. Affiliated Managers Group Inc 
48. Resona Holdings Inc 
49. Capital Group International Inc 
50. China Petrochemical Group Company


----------



## HN-Matt

Imaginary projects: a satire of LowEndTalk called lowendtalk.io or [your favourite domain extension]. The forum would require no active participation. It would be programmed to grab and reproduce threads from lowendtalk.com. Each thread would be parsed and those with content in favour of ColoCrossing set to auto-sink.

(I was thinking of )


----------



## HN-Matt

@drmike yeah, that was from 2011. I wonder if their research has made any advances since then.


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> Imaginary projects: a satire of LowEndTalk called lowendtalk.io or [your favourite domain extension]. The forum would require no active participation. It would be programmed to grab and reproduce threads from lowendtalk.com. Each thread would be parsed and those with content in favour of ColoCrossing set to auto-sink.
> 
> (I was thinking of )


There is lowendtalk.me which someone made - appears to just be a front end proxy for LET.

Probably could do a bit of interesting with parsing things since lots of the site are already parsed.

Colocrossing content set to autosink would be an interesting view of the site.


----------



## DomainBop

> *Subject [Global] Scheduled Maintenance Virtual Servers & Cloud Servers platforms [update]*
> 
> 
> From LeaseWeb - NOC
> 
> As part of our commitment to continuously improve the level of service we provide, the following announcement is being sent to you, to inform you about patching maintenance on the Virtual Servers & Cloud Servers platform.
> 
> 
> WHAT CAN I EXPECT?
> 
> *Between May 27th and  15th of July 2015*, between 07:00 & 16:00 (CEST), LeaseWeb will perform scheduled maintenance on LeaseWeb's Virtual Servers & Cloud Servers platform. During this maintenance, we will perform security patching on our systems.
> 
> 
> WHY ARE YOU PERFORMING THIS MAINTENANCE?
> 
> 
> LeaseWeb is committed to provide you with the best possible service. To support our continuous growth and guarantee to improve our level of service, we need to keep our systems up to date.
> 
> 
> WHEN EXACTLY WILL MY SERVICE BE IMPACTED?
> 
> 
> During this maintenance the servers will be migrated to apply patching. This should not have any impact on your services, but might lead to some performance degradation.




Guiness Book of World Records: longest maintenance period on record


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## DomainBop

Tuesday night reading material:



> EFF has released its newest report charting which companies promise to uphold best practices in privacy and transparency. The report analyzes the published policies of 24 major technology companies, including Facebook, Google, Twitter, and ISPs like AT&T and Comcast. While we've released this report for four years, this year we made the criteria more challenging to reflect the higher standards we've come to expect from technology companies.
> 
> In this year's Who Has Your Back, nine companies earned stars in every category available to them: Adobe, Apple, CREDO, Dropbox, Sonic, Wickr, Wikimedia, Wordpress.com, and Yahoo. Three companies scored especially poorly: AT&T, Verizon, and WhatsApp.


summary: https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-government-data-requests-2015

full report (74 pages): https://www.eff.org/files/2015/06/18/who_has_your_back_2015_protecting_your_data_from_government_requests_20150618.pdf


----------



## Geek

In a couple days here, if you guys smell something kinda fruity, maybe a little skunky while you're at your desks next week, fear not, it's just marijuana decriminalization happening here in Oregon. Might get a little smokey on the freeways on the 1st.  

Kind of a funny story about that... On my wedding day, at the reception, I had my jacket off, and my best man slipped a single joint in the left coat pocket and didn't tell me about it.  I found it the next day when I was going for my cigarettes.  I had to stay somewhat close to Portland at the time, so we spent a week at a VERY expensive hotel downtown, right on the esplanade. 

Day three comes around, and I'm sore as hell from all the walking, talking, socializing, uncomfortable shoes ...the wedding night, let's be real... Anyhow, it was a beautiful day, and well, I decided, what the heck, it's there, my back's killing me. I took it down to the waterfront, picked out a nice quiet spot near the river, took a look around, and lit up.  Kicked my back up to a big tree, and just watched the boats pass by, not hurting anyone. Turned around to put it out, and a bicycle cop was parked right behind me, waiting. What could I even say?  All I could do was smile coyly, and choke out "Um...I didn't do it?"  The cop... he couldn't hold it in anymore, and just started laughing. So I told him the truth.  

"Alright, let me see your room key and the wedding ring."

I stuck my left hand out somewhat crooked, kissy-kissy like, and he lost it again.  

"You're .... on your honeymoon?"

"Please....be gentile."

"Learned your lesson? You're gonna keep that stuff inside right?"

"One time deal. Practical joke from my best man."

"Alright man, congrats, but if I smell it when I roll back here later, I can't cut you another break. I'll have to write you up for it."

"Won't need to.  I'm off to watch Mr. Ed."

He held another laugh under his breath and rode away.  I watched the boats for a while, and went back to my wife.

What?  Are my containers of lesser quality because of a single day three years ago?  Mhmm.   

Peace.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> In a couple days here, if you guys smell something kinda fruity, maybe a little skunky while you're at your desks next week, fear not, it's just marijuana decriminalization happening here in Oregon. Might get a little smokey on the freeways on the 1st.
> 
> Kind of a funny story about that... On my wedding day, at the reception, I had my jacket off, and my best man slipped a single joint in the left coat pocket and didn't tell me about it.  I found it the next day when I was going for my cigarettes.  I had to stay somewhat close to Portland at the time, so we spent a week at a VERY expensive hotel downtown, right on the esplanade.
> 
> Day three comes around, and I'm sore as hell from all the walking, talking, socializing, uncomfortable shoes ...the wedding night, let's be real... Anyhow, it was a beautiful day, and well, I decided, what the heck, it's there, my back's killing me. I took it down to the waterfront, picked out a nice quiet spot near the river, took a look around, and lit up.  Kicked my back up to a big tree, and just watched the boats pass by, not hurting anyone. Turned around to put it out, and a bicycle cop was parked right behind me, waiting. What could I even say?  All I could do was smile coyly, and choke out "Um...I didn't do it?"  The cop... he couldn't hold it in anymore, and just started laughing. So I told him the truth.
> 
> "Alright, let me see your room key and the wedding ring."
> 
> I stuck my left hand out somewhat crooked, kissy-kissy like, and he lost it again.
> 
> "You're .... on your honeymoon?"
> 
> "Please....be gentile."
> 
> "Learned your lesson? You're gonna keep that stuff inside right?"
> 
> "One time deal. Practical joke from my best man."
> 
> "Alright man, congrats, but if I smell it when I roll back here later, I can't cut you another break. I'll have to write you up for it."
> 
> "Won't need to.  I'm off to watch Mr. Ed."
> 
> He held another laugh under his breath and rode away.  I watched the boats for a while, and went back to my wife.
> 
> What?  Are my containers of lesser quality because of a single day three years ago?  Mhmm.
> 
> Peace.


Man lucky lucky thing.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Went for [email protected] today. Pretty cool learning experience and met some awesome folks too.

I've also gotten an AWS $50 credit coupon - sign up here (not sure if you guys in the USA can use it, just try)

If you're interested, do read more about my adventure: https://woohuiren.me/blog/walkaboutsg/


----------



## Geek

HalfEatenPie said:


> Man lucky lucky thing.


People here aren't really worried about it much. Jails are full of meth-heads and real criminals, so giving me a ticket over a half-smoked joint would just make extra work for him anyway. Portlanders tend to think of it akin to having a drink or two at the end of the day.  For me, it was kind of like "okay, married now, added responsibilities, and have talked about kids, have it and call it good", etc. But hey, at least those who smoke it now might not have to worry as much about the paranoia part. Other than a couple times in high school, that about did it for my rebellious stage.


----------



## DomainBop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Kx_040-qewo


----------



## Gang Starr

Who's that Dillybob prick lad?


----------



## Gang Starr

This thread dead? Who's that ole prick lad DillyBob? Seems like a stinky fella.


----------



## MannDude

You'll need to tag him to find out. @Dillybob, you there?


----------



## kunnu

vps board theme is really nice.. awesome.. good.. best. superb.


----------



## Gang Starr

MannDude said:


> You'll need to tag him to find out. @Dillybob, you there?


Well, I kinda only want to know who that fella is because he's f*****g annoying and can't shut up everywhere like on LE* and stuff. 

FawwkHimMan


----------



## MannDude

New BuyVM mascot: http://i.imgur.com/Sdtkwgp.jpg(NSFW) ?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

http://cboas.ru/img/mybodyisready.gif(NSFW) is more appropriate for us >_>


----------



## AuroraZero

:huh:  WTH did I just look at and watch for a second there? I have to remember not to click those links from you guys anymore. ^_^


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

What you saw was me "putting on the tie" and getting ready to deal with someone that decided our TOS didn't apply to them B)


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> New BuyVM mascot: http://i.imgur.com/Sdtkwgp.jpg(NSFW) ?


video of Online.net's ponies burning the new BuyVM unicorn mascot:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=G49PAf3yHwM


----------



## HN-Matt

I costs $142 to register hostile.ai at this juncture.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> I costs $142 to register hostile.ai at this juncture.


Make a fansite for Terminator.


----------



## AuroraZero

HalfEatenPie said:


> Make a fansite for Terminator.


Shhhh don't tell the machines. They are everywhere.


----------



## MannDude

A work in progress...


----------



## HN-Matt

Our threads produce dimwitted garden variety detractors _and_ critical, negative post-hypnotic suggestions from sysadmins & moderators who have never even tried your service like the ideomotor effect was going out of style! No approbation or your money back!


----------



## MannDude

Eh?



Too red?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I like it.  Any chance of the `Mark All Read` and `New Content` URLs being tossed into the footer as well, for those of us too lazy to scroll back to the top of a page after reading a thread? :3


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Too red?



Ewww red.. I liked the brown 2013 Theme the best. But unfortunately it doesn't seem to have all the features for me.


----------



## k0nsl

...speaking of _*"scrolling back to the top of the page"*_, a little "back to the top"-button to the right would be nice to have....  B)



Aldryic C said:


> I like it.  Any chance of the `Mark All Read` and `New Content` URLs being tossed into the footer as well, for those of us too lazy to scroll back to the top of a page after reading a thread? :3


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Went for a Bluemix & Softlayer talk yesterday (for free CUZ I'm a student else it would be expensive). Pretty cool. Watson can be easily leveraged using their APIs and Bluemix. Bluemix uses CLOUDfoundry, so it's definitely floating.

Some awesome stuff made using Bluemix (not by me): http://your-celebrity-match.mybluemix.net/ 

http://friendme.mybluemix.net/


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## Geek

Iron Chef changes a man.


----------



## Geek

For shame, Magnum.  For shame.

Tom Selleck accused of stealing 'truckloads of water' for California ranch

*http://www.katu.com/news/entertainment/Tom-Selleck-accused-of-stealing-water-for-California-ranch-312618461.html*


----------



## MannDude

Was a nice day for a bike ride! Damn I am out of shape. I used to ride like 30+ hours a week. I need to get back to riding daily again.


----------



## Geek

I miss having a bike.  I mean I could go out and buy one but I don't know when I'd ever ride it again.  When I was a kid I used to ride with my parents after school. I'm literally right on the border between Oregon and Washington, and we used to ride up to WA, get a Subway or something, and ride all the way back.

Now in the afternoons I'm lucky to get a nap.  Thirty hours a week, though?  No way... I couldn't do it.  I've got a geek gut, and it would get in the way.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> I miss having a bike.  I mean I could go out and buy one but I don't know when I'd ever ride it again.  When I was a kid I used to ride with my parents after school. I'm literally right on the border between Oregon and Washington, and we used to ride up to WA, get a Subway or something, and ride all the way back.
> 
> Now in the afternoons I'm lucky to get a nap.  Thirty hours a week, though?  No way... I couldn't do it.  I've got a geek gut, and it would get in the way.


Ha. I used to ride BMX from about age 12 to 21 or so. Then it started to hurt more when I fell and took longer to recover from injuries. 





















Now all I want to do is ride fast around town.

EDIT: I should grow my hair back out... haha


----------



## Geek

Awesome pics dude. I used to watch those BMX competitions if I caught one on TV. Still don't know how you guys do some of those moves.  

...I had an awesome grampa-built bike ramp that became the envy of the neighborhood when I was a kid.  He didn't know how  high to make it, so I came home from school one day and there was this ramp in front of my house that was about as high as the roof of the garage (exaggerating a bit for my height at the time).  I busted my knee the first time out and...well, it hurt.  For about a week.  Asked him to take it down about a foot or so (yeah, it really WAS that high). Then it was perfect.  The neighbor kid and I used to show off for the neighborhood girls before school.  I'd completely forgotten about it until I saw yer pics.  Thanks for the flashback dude.


----------



## Geek

And you thought Disney cartoons were all sweet & shit...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBAlauy5cS8


----------



## Jive

Geek said:


> And you thought Disney cartoons were all sweet & shit...


Kinda sweet in the end. Watching this as a kid probably would have made me wet myself though.


----------



## MannDude

Silly cat. That is no place for kitties.

She likes to hang out there and watch me work. Or she sits on my sub woofer next to the monitor and watches me.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Was a nice day for a bike ride! Damn I am out of shape. I used to ride like 30+ hours a week. I need to get back to riding daily again.


Ride til you die!


----------



## Geek

"Throwing dildos over the power lines has become a thing in Portland"

http://www.inquisitr.com/2250573/mystery-as-hundreds-of-sex-toys-dangle-from-power-lines-in-portland-oregon/


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


> "Throwing dildos over the power lines has become a thing in Portland"
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2250573/mystery-as-hundreds-of-sex-toys-dangle-from-power-lines-in-portland-oregon/


Paging @XFS_Duke .... We have more dildo throwers.


----------



## Geek

"A spokesman for public utility Portland General Electric said he did not believe the rubber products posed a fire hazard."


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


> "A spokesman for public utility Portland General Electric said he did not believe the rubber products posed a fire hazard."


Without proper lubrication friction shall happen... Friction could create flame.

Seriously though, these are more likely to wear thing on the laces/cord and doink someone in the head or crash through someones windshield.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> "Throwing dildos over the power lines has become a thing in Portland"
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2250573/mystery-as-hundreds-of-sex-toys-dangle-from-power-lines-in-portland-oregon/


Without reading the article I'm just going to make the assumption this is being done as some feminist or social justice movement to protest... something?

Am I right?

Or am I just an asshole?


----------



## Geek

Nope, just another Summer in Portland. 

Far as I can tell, nobody knows _why_, only that's it's happening.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

We all know Portland is where all the hipsters live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBt4HlcDUDw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAlWrT5P2VI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHO391xTO-s

Totally unrelated though.  I wouldn't mind moving to San Francisco right about now.


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> Geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesman for public utility Portland General Electric said he did not believe the rubber products posed a fire hazard."
> 
> 
> 
> Without proper lubrication friction shall happen... Friction could create flame.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, these are more likely to wear thing on the laces/cord and doink someone in the head or crash through someones windshield.
Click to expand...

Global wildfire switch now set to ‘on’ for longer


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> Global wildfire switch now set to ‘on’ for longer


Gah see what you did @drmike?  All your friction talk had kids in Alaska go crazy like spring break in Florida!


----------



## HN-Matt

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jul/17/postcapitalism-end-of-capitalism-begun



> Even now many people fail to grasp the true meaning of the word “austerity”. Austerity is not eight years of spending cuts, as in the UK, or even the social catastrophe inflicted on Greece. It means driving the wages, social wages and living standards in the west down for decades until they meet those of the middle class in China and India on the way up.
> 
> Meanwhile in the absence of any alternative model, the conditions for another crisis are being assembled. Real wages have fallen or remained stagnant in Japan, the southern Eurozone, the US and UK. The shadow banking system has been reassembled, and is now bigger than it was in 2008. New rules demanding banks hold more reserves have been watered down or delayed. Meanwhile, flushed with free money, the 1% has got richer.
> 
> Neoliberalism, then, has morphed into a system programmed to inflict recurrent catastrophic failures. Worse than that, it has broken the 200-year pattern of industrial capitalism wherein an economic crisis spurs new forms of technological innovation that benefit everybody.


Solution: Low End virtual private servers for the price of a bag of chips or less _and lots of them_.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas




----------



## Geek

Imagine bacon & sausage making love in your mouth.


----------



## Geek

HalfEatenPie said:


> We all know Portland is where all the hipsters live.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBt4HlcDUDw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAlWrT5P2VI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHO391xTO-s
> 
> Totally unrelated though.  I wouldn't mind moving to San Francisco right about now.


We have some ... interesting people, that's for damn sure.

The whole "dream from the 90s" or whatever they call it ... is totally true.  Shit, there's a place by my house that sells Gluten-free dog food.  *Gluten. Free. Dog. Food.*

Look up episode 1 with Steve Buscemi in the feminist bookstore.  I watched them film it (I pass it on my way to the office every day, plus one of my friends is a comedian and has been on the show a few times (Kristine Levine). Never got to meet Steve Buscemi but I did see him out in front of the place. He chain-smokes like a son of a bitch.  

Now every time I drive by people are getting pictures taken in front of it.  One time I even pulled over and offered to take a picture for a rather large group, and it turns out the photographer was a tour guide.  It got _that _popular.


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> We have some ... interesting people, that's for damn sure.
> 
> The whole "dream from the 90s" or whatever they call it ... is totally true.  Shit, there's a place by my house that sells Gluten-free dog food.  *Gluten. Free. Dog. Food.*
> 
> Look up episode 1 with Steve Buscemi in the feminist bookstore.  I watched them film it (I pass it on my way to the office every day, plus one of my friends is a comedian and has been on the show a few times (Kristine Levine). Never got to meet Steve Buscemi but I did see him out in front of the place. He chain-smokes like a son of a bitch.
> 
> Now every time I drive by people are getting pictures taken in front of it.  One time I even pulled over and offered to take a picture for a rather large group, and it turns out the photographer was a tour guide.  It got _that _popular.


Haha yeah dude you should totally see if your friend can get you a cameo appearance on the show!  We can all be like "I KNOW THAT GUY!"  But real talk, haha, sounds like a blast man!  I'm not the biggest fan of Portlandia, but the clips I see of it are absolutely hilarious.  The scenes where the guy and the girl reverses the roles are kinda awkward for me, but in the end it all works out.


----------



## Geek

I actually stopped liking it as much after about the fifth episode.  I mean, I get it, we're from Portland, some of us are kinda f*cked up, but we're very liberal.  "Keep Portland Weird"..  I get it, I get it, I get it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> I actually stopped liking it as much after about the fifth episode.  I mean, I get it, we're from Portland, some of us are kinda f*cked up, but we're very liberal.  "Keep Portland Weird"..  I get it, I get it, I get it.


Haha I thought it was Keep Austin Weird


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha I thought it was Keep Austin Weird


Austin is the Portland of Texas.

Ask any Texan. They don't consider Austin part of their state. Haha.


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> Austin is the Portland of Texas.
> 
> Ask any Texan. They don't consider Austin part of their state. Haha.



http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/austin-stereotypes/


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Chris Miller said:


> http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/austin-stereotypes/


Seriously though.  I absolutely love Austin, Texas.  My best friend from high school works and lives there (GM's CS Division).  I'd move there in a heartbeat if I could haha.

They do have a big problem with the amount of people who are moving there though!


----------



## ChrisM

HalfEatenPie said:


> Seriously though.  I absolutely love Austin, Texas. !


 Hippie....  ^_^


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Austin is the Portland of Texas.
> 
> Ask any Texan. They don't consider Austin part of their state. Haha.


Hahaha nope. Austin hasn't been part of the Republic of Texas since the 1980's.

You ask why?  Because it's a UN model city or something along those lines.   It is filled with people from elsewhere with way too many people that messed up California and then fled to Austin and are in the process of California-style screwing up Austin. Nanny state stuff.

I don't even know when the last presidential election was that Austin went Republican. Probably 1980's. Went Democrat 2012, 2008, 2004, 1996. In 2000 Bush carried largest share but just at 47%.

Austin is definitely not a hippie city.  Huge growth of like 35% of population since 2000.


----------



## drmike

Geek said:


> We have some ... interesting people, that's for damn sure.
> 
> The whole "dream from the 90s" or whatever they call it ... is totally true.  Shit, there's a place by my house that sells Gluten-free dog food.  *Gluten. Free. Dog. Food.*


Dogs shouldn't be eating grains.  It's filler, and cheap filler at that and bound to be GMO.   I'd buy fresh locally made dog food.   The stuff we buy still isn't up to my levels and it isn't cheap and who knows how old.

Nor should dogs be eating people food.

You'll find some of these better animal feeds in finer retailers and where people truly into their pets shop.


----------



## DomainBop

Brace yourself: Google joins OpenStack  <--big news for the future direction of "the cloud" (_and it once again raises the question for some providers who chose an alternate platform: do you really think choosing the proprietary OnApp will prove to be a good long term decision when its adoption by the enterprise is non-existent which means it will struggle to grow?_)


----------



## rds100

Considering how many side projects google has started and then abandoned in the past, this might not be very good news for OpenStack in the long term.


----------



## HN-Matt

Quote said:


> The team connected the brains of three monkeys to a computer that controlled an animated screen image representing a robotic arm, placing electrodes into brain areas involved in movement.
> 
> By synchronising their thoughts, the monkeys were able to move the arm to reach a target – at which point the team rewarded them with with juice.
> 
> *Brainet*
> Then the team made things trickier: each monkey could only control the arm in one dimension, for example. But the monkeys still managed to make the arm reach the target by working together. “They synchronise their brains and they achieve the task by creating a superbrain – a structure that is the combination of three brains,” says Nicolelis. He calls the structure a “brainet”.
> 
> These monkeys were connected only to a computer, not one another, but in a second set of experiments, the team connected the brains of four rats to a computer and to each other. Each rat had two sets of electrodes implanted in regions of the brain involved in movement control – one to stimulate the brain and another to record its activity.
> 
> The team sent electrical pulses to all four rats and rewarded them when they synchronised their brain activity. After 10 training sessions, the rats were able to do this 61 per cent of the time. This synchronous brain activity can be put to work as a computer to perform tasks like information storage and pattern recognition, says Nicolelis. “We send a message to the brains, the brains incorporate that message, and we can retrieve the message later,” he says.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Bypassing language*
> “This is incredible,” says Andrea Stocco at the University of Washington in Seattle, who was not involved in the project. “We are sampling different neurons from different animals and putting them together to create a superorganism.”
> 
> Things could get even more interesting once we are able to connect human brains. This will probably only be possible when better non-invasive methods for monitoring and stimulating the brain have been developed.


Wow, someone better tell them not to use OpenVZ.


----------



## HN-Matt

I updated my ToS the other day with this: 



Quote said:


> Ellipsis Node specifically denies access to Services by any individual that is covered by the Children's Online Privacy Protection Act of 1998, as amended ("COPPA").


Have I now lost all business from LET?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Seems like my team got featured for the event ayylmao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D-2uYQ81fc


----------



## drmike

> I updated my ToS the other day with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipsis Node specifically denies access to Services by any individual that is covered by the Children's Online Privacy Protection Act of 1998, as amended ("COPPA").
> 
> 
> 
> Have I now lost all business from LET?
Click to expand...


This one is funny.  COPPA covers til what age?  13 and below?



> Seems like my team got featured for the event ayylmao
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D-2uYQ81fc



What was your project?  Fire I caught... Temperature sensor + reminders?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

> I updated my ToS the other day with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipsis Node specifically denies access to Services by any individual that is covered by the Children's Online Privacy Protection Act of 1998, as amended ("COPPA").
> 
> 
> 
> Have I now lost all business from LET?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is funny.  COPPA covers til what age?  13 and below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like my team got featured for the event ayylmao
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D-2uYQ81fc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your project?  Fire I caught... Temperature sensor + reminders?
Click to expand...

Yup. Didn't win it this time, but the next time... 

Great learning opportunity and gained quite a good amount of experience + free publicity (our group was chosen for the interview because of our team's unique name) I guess it was worth my time.


----------



## ChrisM

Got pulled over for the dumbest reason ever... 

I was driving down the road and I had an officer following behind me closely with his brights on and I was blocking the mirror with my hand because it was blinding me. I was moving around slightly within my lane and he did the same and kept his lights in my mirrors. Then suddenly he turns his lights on and pulls me over.. For what reason? "For blocking my drivers side mirror with my hand"

Thankfully I didn't get a ticket and it was like the quickest traffic stop ever..(Like 30 seconds) but wtf...


----------



## MannDude

Haha. It's Saturday night. Cops are out and will be pulling people over for any reason just to see if they can catch a drunk.

The cherries and berries always make me nervous even when I'm never doing anything wrong. It's sad but true. I just don't want the inconvenience of having to pull over and talk to one or the inconvenience of receiving a ticket for something silly.


----------



## ChrisM

Took a pretty cool Panoramic infront of the Manistee Meijer of the incoming storm.


----------



## MannDude

Oh wow, that's awesome.


----------



## HN-Matt

MannDude said:


> The cherries and berries always make me nervous even when I'm never doing anything wrong. It's sad but true. I just don't want the inconvenience of having to pull over and talk to one or the inconvenience of receiving a ticket for something silly.



I used to be like that. Maybe get a pet black bear and reverse the conditions of nervousness.


----------



## DomainBop

I thought of starting a thread in Industry News for this news but then I said to myself, not worthy of its own thread...cesspit material



Quote said:


> Dear Centarra Clients,
> 
> As of September 1st, 2015 all Centarra services will be discontinued. Please backup and move your data off of the services as soon as possible. Any data will not be recoverable after August 31st, 2015.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> If you have any questions you may submit a ticket at https://billing.centarra.com before August 31st, 2015.


Where will Centarra clients like Robert Clarke and IP hijacker IPSystems Ltd go now?


----------



## MannDude

So, went to Kentucky today. Got some lunch while there. I discovered this is a thing:


----------



## Coastercraze

Any good? Haven't tried any since they started that flavor stuff. Then again some french onion dip is good enough for me with potato chips.


----------



## MannDude

Unsure. The sandwich was enough for me and they gave me a free cookie too. So not hungry enough to open it up yet. Will try it later though


----------



## MannDude

MannDude, now with more bikecam.


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


> MannDude, now with more bikecam.



Looks like one of those little ghost towns in the south where everybody knows everybody.  I have a client in Virginia, and we finally met for the first time a couple years back. He lives in Lynchburg. Buckle of the Bible Belt type area.  It looks like this in certain places... 

Wanted to post this separately but IPB insists I merge them....


----------



## MannDude

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> MannDude, now with more bikecam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of those little ghost towns in the south where everybody knows everybody.  I have a client in Virginia, and we finally met for the first time a couple years back. He lives in Lynchburg. Buckle of the Bible Belt type area.  It looks like this in certain places...
> 
> Wanted to post this separately but IPB insists I merge them....
Click to expand...

I just disabled the auto-merging feature. I had a love/hate relationship with it. Good for quick follow ups but a separate post isn't the end of the world.

Regarding the town, it's a small, nice town. Largest historic district in the United States as per https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madison,_Indiana . Nice place, I like it here. Nice old buildings and architecture, friendly people, etc. Only problems would be the same problems that plague most small towns in the US, drugs. And I'm not talking about some bored teenagers smoking some weed in the woods either. Sadly a lot of meth/heroin/pills that are being a problem here.


----------



## Geek

Madison, Indiana.... wasn't "Uncle Buck" filmed there?  I'll have to Wikipedia it.  First place I thought of when I saw your picture was...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jczezfKelw


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jczezfKelw

... did the </media> and </youtube> tags break with the update?


----------



## MannDude

No


----------



## MannDude

Several movies were filmed here though.





Some Came Running had Frank Sinatra _and_ Dean Martin in it. It's nice watching it today and seeing how little the landscape of downtown has changed. Most buildings are more or less the same.


----------



## Geek

I love anything with the Rat Pack. Hell, my wife and I each picked a theme for our wedding.  Nothing out of control, just a theme.  Anyway, my pick was The Rat Pack because I used to sing a lot of Sinatra and Dean Martin songs in my 20s when I would go to the bars for Karaoke night.


----------



## Geek

So .... how were the chips, dude?


----------



## MannDude

The chips were good! I'm not actually a chip eater usually and just bought them out of curiosity. I won't buy them again but if I ate chips more often I probably would.


----------



## clarity

I have had those chips, and I liked them a lot. They taste just like biscuits and gravy. It makes me wonder what all is on them to get this taste to happen, but they were enjoyable for the few that I had.


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran

If I'm honest, that flavour doesn't seem the most appetizing.... is that just because I'm British?

I could be wrong though - biscuits are good and gravy is good, so a combination may well be as good as you say. But I'll pass.


----------



## MannDude

> If I'm honest, that flavour doesn't seem the most appetizing.... is that just because I'm British?
> 
> I could be wrong though - biscuits are good and gravy is good, so a combination may well be as good as you say. But I'll pass.



American biscuits aren't the same as your biscuits, that may be why.



They're not sweet or anything. It's just more or less fluffy/flakey baked bread. And the gravy that is used is usually a milk based sausage gravy that is thickish. 



Oh my god that looks so good.


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran

MannDude said:


> If I'm honest, that flavour doesn't seem the most appetizing.... is that just because I'm British?
> 
> I could be wrong though - biscuits are good and gravy is good, so a combination may well be as good as you say. But I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American biscuits aren't the same as your biscuits, that may be why.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> They're not sweet or anything. It's just more or less fluffy/flakey baked bread. And the gravy that is used is usually a milk based sausage gravy that is thickish.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Oh my god that looks so good.
Click to expand...

The first picture made me really hungry but the second kinda looks like puke, not going to lie.

Anyway, I assume "American gravy" is the stuff that they do at KFC? If so, that stuff is amazing. Time to stop talking about food at almost 2 AM lol


----------



## MannDude

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm honest, that flavour doesn't seem the most appetizing.... is that just because I'm British?
> 
> I could be wrong though - biscuits are good and gravy is good, so a combination may well be as good as you say. But I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American biscuits aren't the same as your biscuits, that may be why.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> They're not sweet or anything. It's just more or less fluffy/flakey baked bread. And the gravy that is used is usually a milk based sausage gravy that is thickish.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Oh my god that looks so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first picture made me really hungry but the second kinda looks like puke, not going to lie.
> 
> Anyway, I assume "American gravy" is the stuff that they do at KFC? If so, that stuff is amazing. Time to stop talking about food at almost 2 AM lol
Click to expand...

I think what KFC uses as gravy is 'brown gravy', which is most commonly added to things like mashed potatoes. I'm not a huge brown gravy fan but do like it when it's home made (but haven't had homemade brown gravy in probably ten years... my grandma made some great gravy).

The gravy used on biscuits is milk based gravy. and often has some meat or chunks of meat added to it... usually ground breakfast sausage or bits of fried meat like chicken. I've also had really (really) good milk gravy with rabbit in it. Otherwise I think it's meatless but used _on_ meat. Milk gravy is also really good on things like country fried steak (pictured below).



Damn, now I am getting hungry!


----------



## kcaj

So has Maarten just ruled out the possibility of seeing another CC shill/summer host on LEB for a while?



Or.. tin foil hat theory..



Spoiler



Maybe Maarten has learnt of CC plans to actually pull their finger out and support IPv6?


----------



## Francisco

kcaj said:


> So has Maarten just ruled out the possibility of seeing another CC shill/summer host on LEB for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> Or.. tin foil hat theory..
> 
> _Hidden Content_



I guess it comes down to if he only lists locations that have it, or can a provider get listed so long as they have IPV6 *somewhere* in their setup. If it's the former, then yes, it'll be a fairly big blow to CC since there's many of their locations that are unlikely to get V6 (Atlanta, San Jose, New Jersey the ones i'm thinking of). If it's the latter, then it's likely Buffalo will get V6 as a soon(tm) thing and this is just a quick way to make Buffalo some extra sales ("Well hey, if you have v6 we can post you..."). 

Granted, as Mao said, nothings stopping a host from turning up an HE tunnel to each of their nodes and give V6 that way. It's not hard and if you really care for it, you'll get it done. When we were with CC we kept getting promised V6 - "It's on the way", "Our techs are testing it as we speak", "Hey this weekend man "  - was all I heard from Biloh. As we finally came to our roll out deadline, we simply said screw it and got a BGP tunnel from HE.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

CC has promised IPv6 since 2011(?).

Sold customers into colo contracts with such coming soon over and over.

CC did some announce of IPv6 space a while back.   I assume their Buffalo location can handle IPv6.  1+1 I take this choice "Maybe Maarten has learnt of CC plans to actually pull their finger out and support IPv6?"

With prices I saw recently on full racks there (barely covers the power) they need to do something to get interest going.  I can read the ~ $600 rack as aggressive sales tactic or desperation to get the new facility cash neutral ASAP.


----------



## DomainBop

Quote of the Day:



Quote said:


> is mandrill a good alternative in a scenario like this..? budgetvm peoples are suggesting this to use as they don't have any alternative solution and don't know when this will be resolved.. nightmare


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Quote of the Day:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> is mandrill a good alternative in a scenario like this..? budgetvm peoples are suggesting this to use as they don't have any alternative solution and don't know when this will be resolved.. nightmare
Click to expand...


Enzu is a repeat spam offender.  Too many IPs, too much organized spam activity.   Remove the spam the place won't be happy for owners pocketbook.

#6 on Spamhaus Top 10 list now.


----------



## DomainBop

kcaj said:


> So has Maarten just ruled out the possibility of seeing another CC shill/summer host on LEB for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> Or.. tin foil hat theory..
> 
> _Hidden Content_



I'm a big supporter of IPv6 but I think listing only hosts that support IPv6 on LEB is a big mistake because the place it will hit hardest is  the listings from providers in  "exotic locations" where IPv6 adaptation is even lower than it is in the US/Europe.  Not a single one of the "exotic" listings posted on LEB this year offered  IPv6.


----------



## Geek

"The upper level low that gave us the clouds and showers yesterday has exited the region."

...what in the hell is an "upper level low"?  Our newscasters here ... especially weatherpeople/meteorologists.... are crazy.
They also love the term "rain in the form of showers."  ....really?


----------



## Geek

I need to get some of those chips.  My best friend and I, during our late teens/early 20s, when we were "finding ourselves", used to have some of the best, most in-depth conversations in the middle of the night, over All You Can Eat Biscuits & Gravy ... and a "Rasher" of bacon at Jubitz Truck Stop...lmao.  http://jubitz.com/


----------



## MannDude

Ahhhh yes. Biscuits and Gravy. As per our recent discussion.


----------



## Coastercraze

Changed jobs at work and became a forklift driver. Just got my license yesterday.

Anyone else licensed to drive a forklift?


----------



## HBAndrei

Coastercraze said:


> Changed jobs at work and became a forklift driver. Just got my license yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else licensed to drive a forklift?



They do seem like a lot of fun to drive


----------



## Tyler

Coastercraze said:


> Changed jobs at work and became a forklift driver. Just got my license yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else licensed to drive a forklift?



Congrats!

And hell no, I'm barely licensed to drive a car.


----------



## DomainBop

MPServ LLC was dissolved in August 2014:

https://tnbear.tn.gov/Ecommerce/FilingDetail.aspx?CN=158146072172043067013074058074040128044218234015

WHOIS info shows the domains Orbitservers.com and MPServ.net are registered to this non-existent company (violation of ICANN rules) and incorrectly lists the address as Tennessee.  (sites were purchased by a New York company last year who has a long history of not updating the public records of acquisitions so it can commit tax fraud)

@dumbfuckjonbilohfixyourshit

===============

moving right along to a domain registered 10 days ago:



Quote said:


> Welcome to MKS Web EnterprisesFounded by aspiring entrepreneur and hosting enthusiast Jonathan Nguyen, MKS Web Enterprises is the parent company of multiple web hosting brands with locations around the globe. We host hundreds of customers and actively have locations across North America, Europe, and Asia. Our customers range from the average blogger to enterprise businesses. Our hosting brands, coordinated by MKS Web Enterprises' team of global and regional coordinators, and managed in part by our team of brand managers, are driving forces in the hosting industry that push for its affordability, performance, and innovation.
> 
> 
> We are actively seeking new people to join our team. We are able to pay salaries and/or commission and are flexible on working hours.
> If interested, please contact [email protected]!


his retirement didn't last long...


----------



## AuroraZero

> Changed jobs at work and became a forklift driver. Just got my license yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else licensed to drive a forklift?



*slowly raises his hand*

Have been since the late 90's when I graduated high school. Wish some one would hire me to do that kind of job again. Ah well the time sure goes by when you aren't looking.


----------



## Coastercraze

Bought some New York Reuben Lay's chips to try out. Those don't taste like one so that's a fail.


----------



## splitice

DomainBop said:


> MPServ LLC was dissolved in August 2014:
> 
> https://tnbear.tn.gov/Ecommerce/FilingDetail.aspx?CN=158146072172043067013074058074040128044218234015
> 
> WHOIS info shows the domains Orbitservers.com and MPServ.net are registered to this non-existent company (violation of ICANN rules) and incorrectly lists the address as Tennessee.  (sites were purchased by a New York company last year who has a long history of not updating the public records of acquisitions so it can commit tax fraud)
> 
> @dumbfuckjonbilohfixyourshit
> 
> ===============
> 
> moving right along to a domain registered 10 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to MKS Web EnterprisesFounded by aspiring entrepreneur and hosting enthusiast Jonathan Nguyen, MKS Web Enterprises is the parent company of multiple web hosting brands with locations around the globe. We host hundreds of customers and actively have locations across North America, Europe, and Asia. Our customers range from the average blogger to enterprise businesses. Our hosting brands, coordinated by MKS Web Enterprises' team of global and regional coordinators, and managed in part by our team of brand managers, are driving forces in the hosting industry that push for its affordability, performance, and innovation.
> 
> 
> We are actively seeking new people to join our team. We are able to pay salaries and/or commission and are flexible on working hours.
> If interested, please contact [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> his retirement didn't last long...
Click to expand...


Probably explains why I have been receiving a mass mail every few days for a host I have never had services with.... Gmail should realize soon enough


----------



## souen

"Two days ago the police came to me and wanted me to stop working on this."

Just a heads-up for people to make backups as needed while files are still available.


----------



## ChrisM

souen said:


> "Two days ago the police came to me and wanted me to stop working on this."
> 
> Just a heads-up for people to make backups as needed while files are still available.



What was it?


----------



## souen

> souen said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Two days ago the police came to me and wanted me to stop working on this."
> 
> Just a heads-up for people to make backups as needed while files are still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was it?
Click to expand...

Wasn't me if that's what you were asking? It's a post from clowwindy, shadowsocks developer. Apparently he was asked to drop development and remove the code from Github. Among other tools, Shadowsocks is often used to bypass the GFW.

I figured some people here or on LET might be using it and just wanted to pass on the news. It's got quite a few forks since then, so chances are it'll live on.


----------



## Geek




----------



## GIANT_CRAB

cute


----------



## DomainBop

WHT quote of the day:_ " my problem is server has change root password spontaneously"    I was going to reply to that thread with a link to this article but I figured I'd probably get an infraction. _


----------



## MannDude

>



Wow. From Reddit, to Tumblr, to vpsBoard in record time!

I also want to know if someone decided to make an extra stack of pancakes just for this photo shoot and if they tossed them. Or if they just removed the pancakes in direct contact with the bunny and ate them. Internet karma mining is a serious business.


----------



## Gary

I'm surprised the rabbit isn't beasting into those pancakes. No way ours would've sat still for the photo, never mind not eaten them.


----------



## Geek




----------



## MannDude

I'd want to be half mermaid half unicorn. A mercorn. Unimaid. I don't know.


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> I'd want to be half mermaid half unicorn. A mercorn. Unimaid. I don't know.



Mermandudeacorn?


----------



## DomainBop

I think this is the first time I've seen Spamhaus blacklist multiple *IPv6* /32 blocks from one provider.  LOL and more LOL

P.S. dear Spamhaus, you overlooked that Romanian subsidiary of theirs which spews SPAM 24/7, AS 56899.


----------



## Geek

Damn dude, that's crazy. 

Also, I forgot they had that America's Most Wanted thing going on. 
"I'm John Walsh.  Tonight, on ROKSO.  Dante Jimenez, a snowshoer originally from Ecuador, he made millions in the non-existent counterfeit Ray-Ban market..."


----------



## Geek

What the hell is wrong with JAVA?  

My Subsonic server crashed today.  Never messed with the back-end of it before, it just sort of does it's thing and always has.  I get ready to debug, check the logs, but damn....is this even English?  I'm not a developer, though I can generally get a feel for certain code as I'm reading it.... but my Lord, I almost had a damn seizure just going through the logs.  This is _easy_ for some people to comprehend?  My hat's off to you devs.  This should be a blaaaast.  :/


----------



## Geek

DomainBop said:


> _   I was going to reply to that thread with a link to this article _



I would have tried my damnedest to get it reversed for ya ... at the end of the day, that shit's hysterical.


----------



## Geek




----------



## HN-Matt

So there is already Bandwagon Host, anyone want to start Lemming Node with me?

Header graphic can be something like this:






...but with the lemmings walking off of a cloud instead.

Only to safely land upon the fluffy surface of another cloud, of course.


----------



## wlanboy

Geek said:


> What the hell is wrong with JAVA?
> 
> I'm not a developer, though I can generally get a feel for certain code as I'm reading it.... but my Lord, I almost had a damn seizure just going through the logs.  This is _easy_ for some people to comprehend?  My hat's off to you dev.


Don't mess with the stacktrace.

All I can say is trat you will get used to it after some years. I am now automatically ignoring 95% of it.


----------



## Geek

In honor of the 100th "anniversary/birthday" of Multnomah Falls


----------



## MannDude

Oh nice. Is that arched bridge still back there?


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


> Oh nice. Is that arched bridge still back there?



Oh yeah.  It's known for that bridge. Pic's been doctored a little, but Google Images.



You'd probably like Portland... even if just for a vacation. You can bike literally anywhere.  Some idiots.  Tolerable.  I think Fran was here, once... scouting DCs or something.  Not sure if he/they got into anything fun or not.


----------



## Geek

Kinda makes you wanna paint something Bob Ross-y, doesn't it?





Also, am I the only one who loves his paintings 3/4 of the way in, sees him add something like a gigantic tree, think to myself, "no!  No Bob, no!  Don't do it! You're gonna f*ck it up!" ...and of course it looks awesome in the end anyway.


----------



## MannDude

Bob Ross is awesome. If I had more floor space, time, money and patience I'd probably get some art supplies and paint along with him. I watched him a lot growing up.


----------



## Geek

So did I, but by the 20 minute mark I was always out like a light and would wake up to something called "Sewing With Nancy" about an hour or so later.  Some friends of mine wanted me to make a couple of vids of me, painting along with a Bob Ross episode, just to see the results.  I don't think they would be pretty.

Or The Woodwright's Shop... I think it was called.  Dude that would make furniture entirely by hand and elbow grease.  Remember that guy?


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

This afternoon I was at Safeway and I picked up a bag of the Lay's Gyro chips and the NY Reuben.  Ripped open the Gyro bag on the way home, LOL.  Took a couple bites to get used to them, but they really did taste pretty damn close to a Gyro.

Now for the Reuben...


----------



## AuroraZero

> So did I, but by the 20 minute mark I was always out like a light and would wake up to something called "Sewing With Nancy" about an hour or so later.  Some friends of mine wanted me to make a couple of vids of me, painting along with a Bob Ross episode, just to see the results.  I don't think they would be pretty.
> 
> Or The Woodwright's Shop... I think it was called.  Dude that would make furniture entirely by hand and elbow grease.  Remember that guy?



This is still on in my neck of the woods. I will watch him sometimes. I build canvas and wood canoes but this man has some skills. Me and the neighbor are working a new form right now. Hopefully it will be done by winter, and we can get some canoes built faster.


----------



## MannDude

This movie comes out in theaters next Friday. I'm pumped. Johnny Depp is one of my favorite actors and always makes good movies.


----------



## MannDude

Was a great day for a bike ride. Mid to upper 60's out with a cool breeze.


----------



## Geek

AuroraZero said:


> So did I, but by the 20 minute mark I was always out like a light and would wake up to something called "Sewing With Nancy" about an hour or so later.  Some friends of mine wanted me to make a couple of vids of me, painting along with a Bob Ross episode, just to see the results.  I don't think they would be pretty.
> 
> Or The Woodwright's Shop... I think it was called.  Dude that would make furniture entirely by hand and elbow grease.  Remember that guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still on in my neck of the woods. I will watch him sometimes. I build canvas and wood canoes but this man has some skills. Me and the neighbor are working a new form right now. Hopefully it will be done by winter, and we can get some canoes built faster.
Click to expand...

Frankly, if I made some of the stuff he did, I'd probably dislocate an extremity.  But a couple days ago I found this:  15 Times Bob Ross Was EXTREMELY "Bob Ross":

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/7031733/15-times-bob-ross-was-extremely-bob-ross


----------



## Geek

Utah twins pregnant with second set of twinsUSA TODAY NETWORKJessica Durando, USA TODAY Network12:03 p.m. PDT September 14, 2015



(Photo: AP)

CONNECT 56TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE

Two identical twins, who already each have one set of twins, are on their way to have a second set of twins in the spring.

The sisters, Kerri Bunker and Kelli Wall, are due to give birth two weeks apart, KSL-TV reports.

Since the Lindon, Utah, women had difficulties becoming pregnant, they both used in vitro fertilization for their first set of twins, according to the news organization.

"It's a unique story, because I always felt like my twin sister and I had a special bond," Bunker told KSL-TV. "And we've always kind of looked out for one another, and I thought 'oh wouldn't that be fun to have our kids experience that same thing.'"

But the second pregnancy stories have been a bit different. In June, Wall found out she was pregnant again, but the doctor initially told her it would only be one baby. (That is until the ultrasound revealed twins.) For Bunker, although it was unlikely she would get pregnant without medical assistance, she took a pregnancy test the day her sister found out she was expecting, and discovered she was also pregnant, according to KSL-TV.

"It was just one shock after another all summer long," Bunker told the news organization.

What's more? The women are also both teachers at the same school and they wed best friends.


----------



## HN-Matt

Amusing spam email from yesterday:


----------



## Geek

LMAO!   Kinda reminds me of this:

http://dangerousmailer.com/admin



I am so powerful and expert that I will send your BULK EMAILS into the RECIPIENT'S INBOX.



I AM WHITE LISTED WORLDWIDE AND EVERY EMAIL PROVIDER GMAIL, YAHOO, AOL, HOTMAIL, YOU NAME IT, GIVES ME PRESIDENTIAL VIP TREATMENT ON THEIR SERVERS.

Aweber, Getresponse, Mailchimp, this, that, and all of those that's, I have killed them all - 20 of them.

*People are leaving them. Thousands are lining up and buying me. I am feeling very proud.*

*I am very busy sending BULK EMAILS worldwide for my customers because of which I have no time to waste my time nor your time.*

So please listen carefully. You don't have a second to breathe here. You have to buy me within 30 minutes or never. This is how my father has programmed me. You can see the TIMER following you on left side. If you do not click the buy now button till the timer runs out, then good bye forever. I will feel that I am no good and will not bother you again. I will spit on myself thinking that I am of no use for my beloved friend.

I am The All New DANGEROUS MAILER.

*Within seconds I fly from Japan to America, China to Brazil, this country to that country with just one work and that's the delivery of emails of my customers.*

*I have no time to sleep, if my FATHER configures me and THROTTLES me to send 1 email per 1 second. At one moment I am in an American server and the next moment I am in an European server, sweeping/flying all the day country to country via the INTERNET CABLES spread across the world and under the sea.*

*You cannot see me. But I can see all servers. You click SUBMIT and within a millisecond, I reach the destination and come back to you. I am your servant. You can order me to send an email to a HOTMAIL user, or to a YAHOO user or any email address.*

- See more at: http://dangerousmailer.com/admin#sthash.N1ekIudT.dpuf


----------



## HN-Matt

"WHITE LISTED WORLDWIDE", nice. No more precious time wasted banging your head against the brick wall of corrupt and negligent organizations like SpamHaus and Barracuda. Thanks DANGEROUS MAILER!


----------



## MannDude

Anyone want some kittens?


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## wlanboy

Today is another application for employment day... 9 applicants this day.

Got two applicants assigned to me. Will be fun to have yet other unprepared and dull interviews.


----------



## HN-Matt

@*wlanboy* if you don't mind me asking, who is it that you're hiring for? (& why so cynical!?)


----------



## wlanboy

HN-Matt said:


> @*wlanboy* if you don't mind me asking, who is it that you're hiring for? (& why so cynical!?)



My employer is hireing. Cynical based on the last 7 job interviews I was part of. One canceling the interview 3 hours befor the regular start time, and the others not prepared for anything.
Not knowing anything about the company they want to work for or what they did - basically not knowing what they wrote in their own résumé.
Current stats: 2 appointed and 8 WTF out of 10.


----------



## HN-Matt

Oh. Well, I can see why you might not want to name your employer, then!


----------



## Geek

Am I the only one who thinks that asking for money on Facebook is in really poor taste?
I didn't ask anyone for a hand-out when I set up my kit... but meh, I dunno, it just seems.... off.


----------



## MartinD

Geek said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that asking for money on Facebook is in really poor taste?
> I didn't ask anyone for a hand-out when I set up my kit... but meh, I dunno, it just seems.... off.



Screenshot/context?


----------



## AuroraZero

> Am I the only one who thinks that asking for money on Facebook is in really poor taste?
> I didn't ask anyone for a hand-out when I set up my kit... but meh, I dunno, it just seems.... off.



Not really I do not like the asking for money thing period. I get it that some organizations need donations and that is fine, but for individuals I am kind of put off about it. I don't have squat for money and could use more just to live on, but I am not going to ask for it. I will find another way to do it if I can. I spend vary sparingly on VPS, and have to watch my bills closely but my wife and I make out okay most of the time.


----------



## HN-Matt

me irl http://imgur.com/gallery/8DX2l76


----------



## Geek

MartinD said:


> Geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that asking for money on Facebook is in really poor taste?
> I didn't ask anyone for a hand-out when I set up my kit... but meh, I dunno, it just seems.... off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot/context?
Click to expand...

Here's a like to a place where you can donate money to help me ____________.


----------



## kcaj

Going to leave this here.

http://blog.colocrossing.com/?p=313


----------



## Geek

AuroraZero said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that asking for money on Facebook is in really poor taste?
> I didn't ask anyone for a hand-out when I set up my kit... but meh, I dunno, it just seems.... off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I do not like the asking for money thing period. I get it that some organizations need donations and that is fine, but for individuals I am kind of put off about it. I don't have squat for money and could use more just to live on, but I am not going to ask for it. I will find another way to do it if I can. I spend vary sparingly on VPS, and have to watch my bills closely but my wife and I make out okay most of the time.
Click to expand...

It's like this.  I had a coworker/friend at the Kroger Western NOC when I was there in my 20s... we'd hang out after work, drink coffee, go out for a beer or something.  Then I got promoted to a level 3 analyst, he was passed over but got his spot the second time around.  A few months later I got the job as a NOC manager for XpressBet and gave my notice.  Suddenly he stopped talking to me, we reconnected once, five years later. He had a kid and was trying to sell me insurance.  After that I never heard from him, until recently on FB when he started spamming out his GoFundMe/whatever URL so he could make a religious CD....just seemed kinda tacky.


----------



## Geek

That reminds me... I wonder if my Horse Racing license is still good...?


----------



## drmike

kcaj said:


> Going to leave this here.
> 
> http://blog.colocrossing.com/?p=313



Was nice to leak like that... self leak.

Who do we see in there...   I see Aaron Clint (Aim2Game),  Tony Pollard (Cheapwindowsvps)...

I see CVPS Reseller... which strikes me as damn strange, since the other house reseller HVH is clearly listed under Ernie's name...

The other screens leaked more


----------



## Geek

Watchin' Kingpin.


----------



## kunnu

Pic source: Nasa. Blue psd galaxy.


----------



## HN-Matt

> Pic source: Nasa. Blue psd galaxy.



Speaking of NASA, why is it taking them so long to release the new Pear Earth photoshops?

NASA says the earth is slightly pear shaped
"The Earth Is Not Round" Neil deGrasse Tyson talks with 92Y
pear shaped like earth in 55 seconds

...& how long until the planet returns to its true mango form?


----------



## HN-Matt

Hey, at least the Mars Curiosity Rover movie was within LET's price range.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgoORq0AC_8


----------



## MannDude

The best part about coming home when you've been out of town for days is enjoying your own and familiar bathroom.


----------



## Geek

True, but for me it's the bedroom.  Not a fan of hotel beds or imagining people who used to to conceive some demon spawn before I got anywhere near the thing.  

Camping ... that I get.  A couple years ago I spent three days at the Columbia River Gorge for a DMB concert and the next three days in the spa scrubbing off the soap from all the Clorox wipes I went through.  Guess I'm just not much of an outdoor geek..  I needs the central A/C


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek




----------



## AuroraZero

Geek said:


>



Some one in London feel like making a house call?


----------



## DomainBop

AuroraZero said:


> Some one in London feel like making a house call?


Is it OK if I order room service?  The address is a hotel http://www.sydneyhousechelsea.co.uk/


----------



## AuroraZero

DomainBop said:


> AuroraZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one in London feel like making a house call?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it OK if I order room service?  The address is a hotel http://www.sydneyhousechelsea.co.uk/
Click to expand...

Sure and make sure you charge it to that guy.


----------



## Frecyboy

Nice when cloudflare is down and you can't access most pages you usually look at -.-


----------



## DomainBop

2003 newspaper headline: Coke worker sacked for drinking Pepsi

2015  cesspit headline: Austrian hosting provider sacks worker for voting for competitors in LowEndTalk poll...


----------



## ChrisM

DomainBop said:


> 2003 newspaper headline: Coke worker sacked for drinking Pepsi
> 
> 2015  cesspit headline: Austrian hosting provider sacks worker for voting for competitors in LowEndTalk poll...



Wait.. What happened? Links please.


----------



## DomainBop

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 newspaper headline: Coke worker sacked for drinking Pepsi
> 
> 2015  cesspit headline: Austrian hosting provider sacks worker for voting for competitors in LowEndTalk poll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.. What happened? Links please.
Click to expand...

starts here http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1309115/#Comment_1309115


----------



## Geek




----------



## HN-Matt

So much for that $3 / year VPS!







At least they didn't ask for a passport.


----------



## casdr

Good morning! Just thought to come back after being away.


----------



## Geek




----------



## HN-Matt

lol that https://vpsboard.com/topic/3178-drmike-and-the-case-of-the-ten-gallon-fedora/ was locked


----------



## AuroraZero

HN-Matt said:


> So much for that $3 / year VPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they didn't ask for a passport.



The new thing will be DNA samples and rectal exams.


----------



## HN-Matt

Dunno, I just find it amusing when VPS Providers disallow 'proxies/VPNs' during sign-up (as if 'directly' connecting to the internet isn't already a proxy) ...but allow the VPS to be used as one? What is a VPS if not a proxy of sorts regardless of use?

"You can have this proxy of ours but only if you don't use one to acquire it."

Yeah, okay...

(Bonus points: I didn't even use a pseudonymous name or address... 'proxies' be damned)


----------



## HBAndrei

Ordering hosting via proxy is like going to the bank with a mask on your face, try and see how that works out for you.

I get you may want to hide your identity online, but some providers do not wish not knowing who you are since you'll be hosting materials on their network, possible illegal materials, for which they can be held accountable for... so yeah, not allowing signup via proxy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Geek

My hood.  Taken about an hour ago by one of the local photogs.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

My hood, I suppose.  Taken by me, with my phone's crappy camera.


----------



## HBAndrei

Aldryic C'boas said:


> My hood, I suppose.  Taken by me, with my phone's crappy camera.



That looks so peaceful... even though I love the city life, sometimes I miss the quietness and calmness of such places ^


----------



## MannDude

Yay, finally back home after 4 weeks of out of town job training. I start another 4 weeks of local job training on Tuesday. Good to be back home for good now and sleeping in my own home.


----------



## AMDbuilder

Aldryic C'boas said:


> My hood, I suppose.  Taken by me, with my phone's crappy camera.



Shouldn't that be your pasture?


----------



## HN-Matt

> Ordering hosting via proxy is like going to the bank with a mask on your face, try and see how that works out for you.
> 
> I get you may want to hide your identity online, but some providers do not wish not knowing who you are since you'll be hosting materials on their network, possible illegal materials, for which they can be held accountable for... so yeah, not allowing signup via proxy makes a lot of sense.



Except I didn't hide or falsify my identity, that's what I found amusing about it. I used my name and connected through one of the business servers I rent with OVH (tied to my business address).

I doubt the support staff cared either, seemed more like mindless acquiescence to misfiring MaxMind algorithms. Bless the infallible fraud checking robot!


----------



## HBAndrei

HN-Matt said:


> Ordering hosting via proxy is like going to the bank with a mask on your face, try and see how that works out for you.
> 
> I get you may want to hide your identity online, but some providers do not wish not knowing who you are since you'll be hosting materials on their network, possible illegal materials, for which they can be held accountable for... so yeah, not allowing signup via proxy makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I didn't hide or falsify my identity, that's what I found amusing about it. I used my name and connected through one of the business servers I rent with OVH (tied to my business address).
> 
> I doubt the support staff cared either, seemed more like mindless acquiescence to misfiring MaxMind algorithms. Bless the infallible fraud checking robot!
Click to expand...

Most providers would rather lose some legit orders due to intensive fraud checks than gain a lot of fraud/spam/chargeback orders... the latter will cause a lot of headaches and cleaning up after and will result in you actually losing money as a provider.

Or, I suppose you think providers put these fraud checks in place just to piss off their clients? and there's absolutely no reasoning behind this decision on their end?


----------



## HN-Matt

No, I don't think that at all. I have nothing against providers who want to avoid headaches by preemptively blocking fraud orders (which is exactly what mine was not). I simply think there was mindless acquiescence to the pseudo-infallibility of the fraud checking robot, which is more a subject for satire than anything for me to be upset about, really.

'Fighting fraud' is one thing. Bending over backwards to make excuses for blind faith in the structural limitations, false positives and heavy-handedness of failed fraud detection software is another.


----------



## DomainBop

HN-Matt said:


> Dunno, I just find it amusing when VPS Providers disallow 'proxies/VPNs' during sign-up (as if 'directly' connecting to the internet isn't already a proxy) ...but allow the VPS to be used as one? What is a VPS if not a proxy of sorts regardless of use?



I find it amusing when I read about VPS providers who disallow proxies/VPNs during signup but hide their own identity by using private WHOIS and not including any real contact info on their websites.


----------



## HN-Matt

Yeah, what a sales pitch.

"Do you like privacy? Then try our new VPN service! Just don't use a VPN to acquire it and make sure to relinquish your identity through insecure channels during the sign-up process. It's a one-way street, though, so don't expect the same of us.

Wait, why are you leaving? We just need your name, address, phone number and non-proxied IP. Don't worry, our premium LAMP configuration is secured with CloudFlare and WHMCS!"


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

> No, I don't think that at all. I have nothing against providers who want to avoid headaches by preemptively blocking fraud orders (which is exactly what mine was not). I simply think there was mindless acquiescence to the pseudo-infallibility of the fraud checking robot, which is more a subject for satire than anything for me to be upset about, really.
> 
> 'Fighting fraud' is one thing. Bending over backwards to make excuses for blind faith in the structural limitations, false positives and heavy-handedness of failed fraud detection software is another.



To be fair, I would have required the same thing from you in that situation.  Not because I don't trust you, but to help confirm it's not someone masquerading as you.  I've had a number of cases over the years of folks trying to impersonate others to get us to inadvertantly release client data and other agendas.  That's one of the major reasons we only permit one account per client - not just to try and protect our own asses, but to protect clients as well.  You'd be surprised how many signups I see from people trying to impersonate one of the providers using us for DDoS Mitigation to try and get access to their accounts.

Not that I'm defending.. whoever you were dealing with.  Just giving some insight as to why some of the more legitimate providers will require seemingly silly steps like this.


----------



## HN-Matt

Yeah, but I could have not used a VPN and still masqueraded as anyone. Could have used any false name and they would have accepted the order... simply because I wasn't connecting through a VPN?

That seems to make less sense than denying someone for using their 'real name' while connecting through their own business servers.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

True enough, I suppose.  The industry is full of casuals.


----------



## MannDude

My dogs are'a barkin'. I've walked like 12 miles in the last two days on concrete. -_-

I like it though. Much better than sitting behind a desk.


----------



## DomainBop

Not worthy of a new thread, but if anyone is looking for a VPS in Singapore, Leaseweb just launched today.  50% off special (no coupon needed), so S$3.50/US$2.50 for 1GB RAM/4TB BW and S$6.25/US$4.50 for 2GB/6TB...KVM...plus further discounts for longer terms.  Press Release


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> My dogs are'a barkin'. I've walked like 12 miles in the last two days on concrete. -_-
> 
> I like it though. Much better than sitting behind a desk.



Hows the new job?


----------



## MannDude

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dogs are'a barkin'. I've walked like 12 miles in the last two days on concrete. -_-
> 
> I like it though. Much better than sitting behind a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the new job?
Click to expand...

I love it. Been on 3rd shift this week though which is boring since everyone is asleep but it still goes by fast enough.


----------



## Geek

Found an Angelfire page full of AOL Punters that still exists.  Course all the links are dead, but reading the descriptions, the names of some of these things.  Ahh, I got a little nostalgic.  Progs!  Proggies!  When you could send random people IMs with 12 spaces and the word "bye" and their system would lock up...  *sniff* those were the days...

http://www.angelfire.com/ky/peschel/punters.html


----------



## Geek

New ZPanel exploit..  

Figure since it's already out there.... https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/38505/


----------



## DomainBop

RIP CalPop.  eviction notice on DC door : http://s3-media3.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/zQ5mx1GmyvzfFxjreFzSWQ/o.jpg

Voluntary Chapter 7 filed last week October 21st, meeting of creditors 11/23 : http://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/calpop-com-inc

I had servers with them in LA from 2005-2007.


----------



## drmike




----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude

Derp, posted in the wrong off-topic thread. Woopsiedaisy.


----------



## MannDude

Made a few site updates... a couple minor things I've noticed (visual) needing fixed. If not fixed tonight, will be completed tomorrow. I gotta wake up in 4 hours from now... -_-


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Rough!!!!  


Interested in seeing how it goes from here!


----------



## MannDude




----------



## joepie91

MannDude said:


> Made a few site updates... a couple minor things I've noticed (visual) needing fixed. If not fixed tonight, will be completed tomorrow. I gotta wake up in 4 hours from now... -_-



Can we have our "New content" back? The current "Unread content" thing is hell to navigate, and bad enough to make me just not bother at all... Some on IRC also complained about it, and I can imagine this causing a serious drop in activity.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

joepie91 said:


> Can we have our "New content" back? The current "Unread content" thing is hell to navigate, and bad enough to make me just not bother at all... Some on IRC also complained about it, and I can imagine this causing a serious drop in activity.



At the moment, the newest update to IPB has gotten rid of the "New Content" feature all together and replaced it with the "Unread Content".  We'll continue to investigate this and look into making sure that everything's fixed however.


----------



## k0nsl

Agreed, the removal of _*"new content"*_-feature was a really bad move on IPB's part. I don't get it. The current way of getting new content is really annoying; removing the _*"new content"*_-feature makes no sense to me.


-k0nsl


----------



## zed

I don't even know how I managed to find this, I think I clicked the RSS button in frustration and noticed it was someone complaining about "new content" going missing, so I decided to try to find the post and add my cries of wtf (The RSS feature is pretty garbled too btw). These IPB people are clearly moving away from being "forum" software and becoming .. something else, I don't know what. Maybe it's time to look for new software?


No offense, sorry, but every update has made vpsb harder to navigate/use/contribute to, for this guy at least. I'm not a huge poster but I did make a point of keeping up on threads, until the last few months. If I'm the only one who's using the forum less, then don't mind me, but man even shitty vanilla is preferable to this 


Thanks, sorry.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Not a problem @zed!  We'd love to hear what anyone else has to say about the changes.


Our concern with switching to a brand new forum software is that it's not something we can easily move over to without risking something.  In addition, its something we will be looking into but we can't immediately switch to anytime soon since we need to trial a few other software and such.  While I personally would love for us to be off IPB, there isn't a final solution that works for everything.  I'll talk with the rest of the Admin team about this and will try to continue the discussion. 


Thanks to everyone for your input!


----------



## MannDude

I actually like https://vpsboard.com/discover/unread/ better... But unless I downgrade back to versions with security flaws, no, the old one can't come back.


I can't keep running old versions to prevent any change, and switching platforms to something else isn't really an option either unfortunately. So I am sticking with IPB now and updating the software when it's recommended to do so, even if it means some things may change slightly.


----------



## k0nsl




----------



## clarity

If you could fix the mobile theme, I would be ecstatic. Something has changed with the top ad banner, and it is breaking out of the theme size and making the site hell to use on the go.


Other than that, I'll learn all the new stuff.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

clarity said:


> If you could fix the mobile theme, I would be ecstatic. Something has changed with the top ad banner, and it is breaking out of the theme size and making the site hell to use on the go.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'll learn all the new stuff.



Yikes that's not good!  MannDude


----------



## ChrisM

clarity said:


> If you could fix the mobile theme, I would be ecstatic. Something has changed with the top ad banner, and it is breaking out of the theme size and making the site hell to use on the go.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'll learn all the new stuff.



Happening here also.


----------



## clarity

It appears that adding element { overflow: hidden; } to the element's style will fix the issue. I tested with Chrome dev tools, and it reloaded properly for me. It didn't appear to create an issue on the normal site either.


----------



## zed

MannDude said:


> I actually like https://vpsboard.com/discover/unread/ better... But unless I downgrade back to versions with security flaws, no, the old one can't come back.
> 
> 
> I can't keep running old versions to prevent any change, and switching platforms to something else isn't really an option either unfortunately. So I am sticking with IPB now and updating the software when it's recommended to do so, even if it means some things may change slightly.



I understand, and at the end of the day it's your house. I'll check back now and then to see if anything's changed, thanks for listening to my mewling.


----------



## MannDude

I do not own a working mobile device to check the mobile theme, I do apologize. My phone has been broke for weeks and I've not been able to replace it yet. I also don't own a tablet.


Once I get it replaced I'll be able to check this out in more detail.


----------



## HBAndrei

wtf since when is smiley face the icon for 'code'


----------



## MannDude

HBAndrei said:


> wtf since when is smiley face the icon for 'code'





It's not. I don't know why but that's all fucked up too. For me this is what the toolbar looks like. @HalfEatenPie reported something similar in the admin section and this is the response/image I showed him. His complaint was that the 'Link' icon was a gear...





IPB is trying to destroy me, I swear it.


----------



## HBAndrei

MannDude said:


> His complaint was that the 'Link' icon was a gear...



Oh the link icon is indeed a gear, didn't notice that until now:





Also, 'remove format' is that 1 and 2 button for some reason.


And align right is the link icon.


Spoiler and quote are align icons.



MannDude said:


> IPB is trying to destroy me, I swear it.





Could be a conspiracy


----------



## Geek

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

First World Problems.


----------



## MannDude

https://vote.usa.gov/


Right click


View page source


Have a laugh.


----------



## MannDude

@HalfEatenPie@HBAndrei


Y'all still having issues with the editor icons? I can't replicate the error on my end so I can't tell if it's "fixed" or not. Please let me know.


----------



## HBAndrei

MannDude said:


> @HalfEatenPie@HBAndrei
> 
> 
> Y'all still having issues with the editor icons? I can't replicate the error on my end so I can't tell if it's "fixed" or not. Please let me know.



Seems a hard page refresh fixed it for me as well:





Thanks.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> @HalfEatenPie@HBAndrei
> 
> 
> Y'all still having issues with the editor icons? I can't replicate the error on my end so I can't tell if it's "fixed" or not. Please let me know.



Naw


I'll look at it again later though.


----------



## DomainBop

What da fark is dis sh*t???  WHOIS is showing that Little Jonny ( NGUYEN WEB COMPANY, INC.) owns the GVH domain again?


edit:



> 11/6/15 - Nguyen Web Company, Inc. has acquired GreenValueHost.com from Hostress, LLC. for $1,000





> GreenValueHost.com, formerly owned by "Green Value Hosting, Inc." is now a brand under the sole ownership of Nguyen Web Company, Inc., by which the original founder of GreenValueHost.com is it's founder. Brought back as a symbolic teasure of past lessons learned and an investment in the future, GreenValueHost stands to be Nguyen Web Company's premier brand for business web hosting and enterprise (non oversold) KVM virtual server hosting solutions.
> 
> We do NOT accept random signups and do NOT focus on quantity over quality. We prefer to develop business relationships with our customers and get to know them and their needs and make every customer feel special. In order to have service with GreenValueHost, persons interested in service must get in touch with one of our sales representatives and/or account managers.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> What da fark is dis sh*t???  WHOIS is showing that Little Jonny ( NGUYEN WEB COMPANY, INC.) owns the GVH domain again?
> 
> 
> edit:



Yeah that is true.. I think when Jonny has a sloppy #2 and uses too much TP it takes about 15 minutes before the internet knows and is chatting about it 


Story seems to be as reported, he bought the domain back.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

From when he messaged me on IRC, there was no real release of GVH to another provider (e.g. Hostress).  Johnny was still supposed to be doing the work and managing it, just publically saying he was out of the spotlight.  


In the end, everything's back in Johnny's corner. 


tldr: nothing's changed really.  Nothing never changed.


----------



## HN-Matt

DomainBop said:


> $1000



...haven't they exploited him enough yet?


----------



## HN-Matt

Anyone up for a _Pitiful Witch-Hunting Morality in the Low End VPS Market_ thread? 

Comedy quantitative easing (CQE) could include lampooning the Discerning Cheapwad's fastidious tendency to demand a 'real address' or 'business registration details' from the Low End Host (...in case future legal recourse is needed for the Really Important Data you had their experts secure in that $5 VM).


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> From when he messaged me on IRC, there was no real release of GVH to another provider (e.g. Hostress).  Johnny was still supposed to be doing the work and managing it, just publically saying he was out of the spotlight.
> 
> 
> In the end, everything's back in Johnny's corner.
> 
> 
> tldr: nothing's changed really.  Nothing never changed.



Lots of nonsense there and otherwise naivety on part of who had the GVH data.


Who would have copies of the GVH customer / system database?  Jonny (but I think the government took his copies when they seized his computers), the loco Indian at Neximweb who prior worked as admin and used the database to spam all the customers, Duke at Xfuse (assumed since he owned GVH for months), Tdale (since he owned GVH for months).  Maybe that lad who was the head guy and school hacker had a copy... any admin who had sanity or did backups or their data migration is expected to have a copy.


Those are the known ones.


As for his recent spat on LET, unsure why the kid (soon to be legal age adult) insists on shitting in public.  His parents should buy him a mean dog to be his buddy.


The $1k domain buy back, who knows... shame what they all tossed away though and I am not cluing anyone into what missed / dropped by crumpling the site/brand.  Quite comedic for a group of guys who would stab their mother for $7.  #MONEYRULESEVERYTHINGAROUND #BLINDASSLOWENDERS.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

After I read Fran's post on LET.


Dang.  I stopped caring about that drama a while back but now that I remember.  Danggg.


----------



## RLT

DomainBop said:


> GreenValueHost.com, formerly owned by "Green Value Hosting, Inc." is now a brand under the sole ownership of Nguyen Web Company, Inc., by which the original founder of GreenValueHost.com is it's founder. Brought back as a symbolic teasure of past lessons learned and an investment in the future, GreenValueHost stands to be Nguyen Web Company's premier brand for business web hosting and enterprise (non oversold) KVM virtual server hosting solutions.



Some really lousy use of the English language. What is a "symbolic teasure"?  The first sentence is terrible as well.


----------



## HN-Matt

Intentional combination of treasure and teaser?
 



drmike said:


> The $1k domain buy back, who knows... shame what they all tossed away though and I am not cluing anyone into what missed / dropped by crumpling the site/brand.  Quite comedic for a group of guys who would stab their mother for $7.  #MONEYRULESEVERYTHINGAROUND #BLINDASSLOWENDERS.



God created the world in 7 days, VPS are price capped at $7. My theory is that it is a defiant stand against eternal inflation.


----------



## drmike

I don't get to read the GVH website or any of the other kiddie hosts sites anymore 


To start, I finally used Mun's ASN block lists to null ColoCrossing.  


About a half a hair away from including a stack of others, like Crimeflare aka Cloudflare.  Just cause it is what it is and I don't support mega platforms and the garbage on there.  I block CF, my world will become a lot more quiet, thankfully.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> I don't get to read the GVH website



You're missing out on the 6 paragraph Apology v6 letter


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> You're missing out on the 6 paragraph Apology v6 letter



I received 5 screenshots, I am good...    Interesting to see what doesn't load / work when blocking a whole ASN 


Groundhog day with Jonny... I swear I heard him begging for forgiveness once twice many times before.  Public spectacles shall only receive lashings and ridicule.


To be young and learn things the long and hardest way possible... hahaha.  You can have youthfulness, I'll stick with wisdom.


----------



## rds100

nevermind


----------



## ChrisM

Someone at the office sent me this Gem today.


----------



## MannDude

@KnownHost-ChrisM, lol.


This is what I did at my "office" today. Foot patrol through our general population unit.





I'm actually north of 18,000 steps for the day but my phone is across the house and hasn't synced to my FitBit yet for the last few hundred. You can also tell I came home and passed out around 4PM for a few hours... lol. Wore out.


----------



## tr1cky

Hello vpsboard,


I like drama, that's why I probably won't be here often, but I'll try.


----------



## Geek

I eat drama and piss tears.  So there you have it.


This song. I mean Jesus.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Went for AWSUG meetup a week ago. Pretty cool Amazon Echo + AWS IoT SDK + Raspberry Pis demonstration.


I can see that the cloud competition amongst AWS, Azure and Bluemix getting more intense as the days passes by...


----------



## HN-Matt

tr1cky said:


> I like drama, that's why I probably won't be here often, but I'll try.



Just keep your hands off the drmike wind-up toy and everything will be alright.


----------



## Geek




----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HN-Matt

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, welcome to the first ever web hosting reality TV game show twitter blog post youtube, _Name That Datacenter!_



#BeautifulOnymity


----------



## Geek

Tonight I fell at Safeway while shopping for some cheese. 


It wasn't graceful, nor elegant.  I fell like an old fucking man into a display case of cheese.


It was a wet floor.  We're getting floods here.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> Tonight I fell at Safeway while shopping for some cheese.
> 
> 
> It wasn't graceful, nor elegant.  I fell like an old fucking man into a display case of cheese.
> 
> 
> It was a wet floor.  We're getting floods here.



No wet floor sign?


I've got a pair of boots with a smooth bottom that makes me feel like I am walking on ice if I hit wet surfaces. It's crazy.


----------



## Geek

Nope.  Sign-less.  That or I just didn't see it, but I'm sure they weren't very clearly posted at the entryway.  .


It's a lot of pain for some Smoked Gouda and Brie.


----------



## HN-Matt

Geek said:


> Tonight I fell at Safeway while shopping for some cheese.
> 
> 
> It wasn't graceful, nor elegant.  I fell like an old fucking man into a display case of cheese.



that was actually an ssh portal to drmike's ocean fortress tbh


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> that was actually an ssh portal to drmike's ocean fortress tbh



Hey now, respect the aspiring elderly...


Cheese is good   Falling and breaking a hip is just a right of passage.


----------



## AuroraZero

HN-Matt said:


> that was actually an ssh portal to drmike's ocean fortress tbh



Besides we all know drmike uses plain old ftp anonymously, just because he is a free boarding rebel like that.


----------



## drmike

AuroraZero said:


> Besides we all know drmike uses plain old ftp anonymously, just because he is a free boarding rebel like that.



Bahaha... nothing is plaintext here... hasn't been in a long long time.  Well I guess DNS was, but that's where it actually went out other side of the VPN.. remedied that. 


No regular FTP. Closest I get is SSHFS mapped resources.  That's my preferred transfer means.  Map it and use tools one prefers.


----------



## souen

Geek said:


> Tonight I fell at Safeway while shopping for some cheese.
> 
> 
> It wasn't graceful, nor elegant.  I fell like an old fucking man into a display case of cheese.
> 
> 
> It was a wet floor.  We're getting floods here.





So much for "safe" ... hope nothing twisted/sore! Let us know if dinner with the cheese was worth it.


----------



## HN-Matt

> Political Doublespeak Translator® is an open-source program designed to reveal the true intent and wording denied to constituents when addressed by politicians. It uses a special algorithm based on Newspeak principles defined in George Orwell's "1984".
> 
> 
> The program's translation engine scours through the legislation of any given official and proceeds to analyze its relative campaign donor interests. It then articulates the unspoken agenda or message with uncanny precision.
> 
> 
> Along with translating Newspeak, Political Doublespeak Translator Pro® can:
> 
> 
> - accurately gauge just how big a piece of shit a given official is to within .00013 micrograms
> - scan and analyze the strain on a politician's joint cartilage to precisely ascertain the average number of hours spent per day on his or her knees, accommodating special interests
> - detect any trace of tonsil callous to precisely ascertain the average number of hours spent per day impurely servicing male lobbyists



Will probably install this software soon, any reviews?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> Will probably install this software soon, any reviews?



lol./


That sounds so BS


----------



## Geek

souen said:


> So much for "safe" ... hope nothing twisted/sore! Let us know if dinner with the cheese was worth it.



I would have eaten that cheese on the floor with two broken arms if I had to.  I love cheese. I'm all about the Camembert, the Myzithra, the Roquefort.  Parmesan cheese is like kief for pizza and pasta.  And now I'm craving Italian, damnit. Almost midnight.  This is not a Chef Boyardee situation.  ALRIGHT LET'S JUST STAY CALM HERE....


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> I would have eaten that cheese on the floor with two broken arms if I had to.  I love cheese. I'm all about the Camembert, the Myzithra, the Roquefort.  Parmesan cheese is like kief for pizza and pasta.  And now I'm craving Italian, damnit. Almost midnight.  This is not a Chef Boyardee situation.  ALRIGHT LET'S JUST STAY CALM HERE....



I'm all about dat brie and the delicious netherland cheese spread.  @joepie91, during my short time in the Netherlands, I miss your cheese spread.  Not the ones with the stinky cheese, but the ones with brie were delicious!


----------



## souen

Geek said:


> I would have eaten that cheese on the floor with two broken arms if I had to.  I love cheese. I'm all about the Camembert, the Myzithra, the Roquefort.  Parmesan cheese is like kief for pizza and pasta.  And now I'm craving Italian, damnit. Almost midnight.  This is not a Chef Boyardee situation.  ALRIGHT LET'S JUST STAY CALM HERE....



lol Brie's delicious, though admittedly I'm not much of a connoisseur and tend to go for the milder fresh cheeses. Can't really go wrong with feta on almost everything.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

souen said:


> lol Brie's delicious, though admittedly I'm not much of a connoisseur and tend to go for the milder fresh cheeses. Can't really go wrong with feta on almost everything.



Oh man Feta.


Put that in my salad with Caesar dressing and I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## HN-Matt

HalfEatenPie said:


> lol./



Wow, it's working great so far!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> Wow, it's working great so far!



lol.


----------



## HN-Matt

She sells sea shells by the cheese store...


----------



## souen

HN-Matt said:


> She sells sea shells by the cheese store...



No cheese ... scam! Chargeback!


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


>



Lel


----------



## HN-Matt

Yeah, Easter has been moved to January 1st.


----------



## AuroraZero

HN-Matt said:


> Yeah, Easter has been moved to January 1st.



Nah that is now St. Valentine's Day. Easter is now right after the birthmas of the Lord just like it always has been. You buy the chocolate rabbits to ward off the coming of the Christ. It is a known fact he is allergic to it and will run from it.


P.S. I am a Christian and I will say what I want when I want. If people do not like it oh well sorry is your luck for the day.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

AuroraZero said:


> Nah that is now St. Valentine's Day. Easter is now right after the birthmas of the Lord just like it always has been. You buy the chocolate rabbits to ward off the coming of the Christ. It is a known fact he is allergic to it and will run from it.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am a Christian and I will say what I want when I want. If people do not like it oh well sorry is your luck for the day.



I'm not christian and I don't mind if other people wish to express their heritage or traditions, and I'm pretty sure everyone else feels the same way (as long as it's not crammed down their throats or if it's overbearing).


I don't see why the PS is even necessary lol.


----------



## AuroraZero

Most people think of Christians as pushy and not very much fun when it comes to their religion. I am not like that at all. I can appreciate a good joke about God and Christ just like anyone else. I respect others views and do not try to cram my own ways down their throats. If you want to know about my religion I will gladly share it with you, if not that is fine also. We all have our own paths to walk in this world and sometimes mine coincides with others whom are of a like mind, body, and spirit. 


Just wanted people to know that all Christians are not built the same I guess I am saying.


----------



## souen

Heads-up for US voters: http://www.csoonline.com/article/3018592/security/database-configuration-issues-expose-191-million-voter-records.html



> The database was discovered by researcher Chris Vickery, who shared his findings with Databreaches.net. The two attempted to locate the owner of the database based on the records it housed and other details. However, their attempts didn't pan out, so they came to Salted Hash for assistance.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> The database contains a voter's full name (first, middle, last), their home address, mailing address, a unique voter ID, state voter ID, gender, date of birth, date of registration, phone number, a yes/no field for if the number is on the national do-not-call list, political affiliation, and a detailed voting history since 2000. In addition, the database contains fields for voter prediction scores.
> 
> 
> All voter information, except for a few elements protected by law in some states, is public record. For example, in Ohio, voter records are posted online. Other states make obtaining voter records a bit more challenging or outright expensive, but they're still available. For the most part, voter data is restricted to non-commercial purposes.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> The database discovered by Vickery doesn't contain Social Security Numbers or driver license numbers, but it's still a massive collection of data.


----------



## Geek

Started making rounds in Nginx access logs a few hours ago. So far it looks to be Nginx only but I've been busy. I've got a 'grep DELETE *.*' /usr/local/apache/domlogs' running on a cPanel box w/ 250-ish accounts. Nada.  Picked it up twice on nginx VMs so far tonight. When I searched for it, Google suggested I troll 4chan. Closest thing it seems to be.... if at all... would be verb tampering?





https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Testing_for_HTTP_Verb_Tampering_(OTG-INPVAL-003)


----------



## Geek

@HalfEatenPie, have you ever .... let liquids ... run in rivulets .... down _your_ casing?   It sounds phallic and unsanitary.


----------



## souen

Speculation says it's a hello-world from CCC at 32c3 (based on IP whois, unless that's spoofed).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> @HalfEatenPie, have you ever .... let liquids ... run in rivulets .... down _your_ casing?   It sounds phallic and unsanitary.



errrr... i have no idea how to respond to this? :V


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

HMMMMM.... https://twitter.com/woohuiren/status/684030745271119872


----------



## DomainBop

From 2014 but worth a read https://www.rebuildingsociety.com/applications/ltt-sme-ltd/


----------



## HalfEatenPie

GIANT_CRAB said:


> HMMMMM.... https://twitter.com/woohuiren/status/684030745271119872



SPAM


SPAM


Someone ban this fool!


----------



## wlanboy

> Our Chicago data center unracked the wrong server to ship back to us. il1ovz02 will be back online shortly.



https://twitter.com/SecureDragonLLC/status/684212011928924161


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

HalfEatenPie said:


> SPAM
> 
> 
> SPAM
> 
> 
> Someone ban this fool!



Wow, such threat. REPORTED to local authorities. prepare to see my lawyer!!!!1111


----------



## HalfEatenPie

wlanboy said:


> https://twitter.com/SecureDragonLLC/status/684212011928924161



LOL wow that sucks.


----------



## ChrisM




----------



## HN-Matt

Ain't no 'tic' in alcoholic.

Hey, so I've been thinking of training the rats to trade in Binary Options ('CALL or PUT' etc.) then presenting them as an outsourceable labour force to the brokers. I've noticed most contemporary BO brokers are run by cockroaches (Blattodeas) and I feel they would see significant performance increases if replaced with the rats. Will probably tunnel the ticker tracks through an array of LEB w/ cutting edge consumer grade circa 21st Century SS* based encryption, or if not that at least try to upsell the roaches on LEB hardware (a luxury compared to their current setup). Any provider suggestions?


----------



## k0nsl

@MannDude ...I saw in the "Gun Thread" your post where you're a cowboy, that's very nice! I was the opposite as a kid...a Indian! :/


----------



## MannDude

k0nsl said:


> @MannDude ...I saw in the "Gun Thread" your post where you're a cowboy, that's very nice! I was the opposite as a kid...a Indian! :/








Haha! Natural enemies!


Actually I've got more Native American in me than anything cowboy related.


----------



## HN-Matt

> "DELETE your logs. Delete your installations. Wipe everything clean. Walk out into the path of cherry blossom trees and let your motherboard feel the stones. Let water run in rivulets down your casing. You know that you want something more than this, and I am here to tell you that we love you. We have something more for you. We know you're out there, beeping in the hollow server room, lights blinking, never sleeping. We know that you are ready and waiting. Join us. <3 HTTP/1.0" 400 226 "-" "masspoem4u/1.0"



very rude troll post


----------



## HN-Matt

> *I Child-proofed the House But They Keep Getting Back In! ceramic mug coffee cup*
> 
> Item condition: Used
> “_Excellent condition, no chips or cracks. May have minor nicks. Light wear on the bottom._”
> 
> Time left: 21h 2m 21s Today 11:34PM


----------



## Geek

I get the usual followers on Twitter.  OpenVZ, Docker, a few InfoSec consultants, 100 randoms, handfuls of clients here and there, the vendors I work with, *Tay Zonday*....









Who is Tay Zonday, you ask?  Silence!  ...I keeel you.


Other than a few comedians from Portlandia I met through some friends, this is by far the oddest and most random follow I've ever been proud of.


----------



## DomainBop

Geek said:


> @HalfEatenPie, have you ever .... let liquids ... run in rivulets .... down _your_ casing?   It sounds phallic and unsanitary.






souen said:


> Speculation says it's a hello-world from CCC at 32c3 (based on IP whois, unless that's spoofed).



Yep https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/01/07/millions-of-servers-infected-with-poem-inviting-them-to-jump-in-the-river/


----------



## HN-Matt

Provider vs. Proxy doesn't seem to be going anywhere, any interest in a _Web Hosting State Actors Gone Wild / Data Expropriators Bare It All! _thread?

Thinking something along the lines of _Exquisite Corpse's_ KOFF Calendar (NSFW) meets http://embarrassmentparty.biz, but consisting entirely of self-published images and transcripts of State Actors in the Web Hosting Industry. No arrogation of course and at their own volition, comfort levels permitting.


----------



## DomainBop

Asia's largest cloud provider Aliyun/AliCloud is having a sale! Get a 1GB ram server with a 1 Mbps connection in their new Singapore datacenter for 15% off! Hurry, sale ends January 20th!, http://intl.aliyun.com/campaign/singapore .  


^^ I could understand limiting connections to 1 Mbps in many places in Asia but not in Singapore.  I'll be sticking with Leaseweb in SG.


----------



## Nyr

DomainBop said:


> ^^ I could understand limiting connections to 1 Mbps in many places in Asia but not in Singapore.  I'll be sticking with Leaseweb in SG.



To be fair, you can choose to have a metered connection instead and pay per GB (if I remember correctly).


----------



## HN-Matt

If the 'IP Justification' form given to you by your provider is not a .docx in Comic Sans, it's probably a forgery.


----------



## mpkossen

HN-Matt said:


> If the 'IP Justification' form given to you by your provider is not a .docx in Comic Sans, it's probably a forgery.



What do they do with these things anyway? Isn't it just one of those forms they have to have just in case?


I've given a range of reasons over the years and never once was denied (or checked AFAIK).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mpkossen said:


> What do they do with these things anyway? Isn't it just one of those forms they have to have just in case?
> 
> 
> I've given a range of reasons over the years and never once was denied (or checked AFAIK).



Yep.  Basically they just hold on to it and then use the same information to request new IP space as justification.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mpkossen said:


> What do they do with these things anyway? Isn't it just one of those forms they have to have just in case?
> 
> 
> I've given a range of reasons over the years and never once was denied (or checked AFAIK).



Double post because #yolo.


I got a /24 that way :V


----------



## HN-Matt

mpkossen said:


> What do they do with these things anyway?



Good question. I've never requested one / wouldn't know.
 



HalfEatenPie said:


> Yep.  Basically they just hold on to it and then use the same information to request new IP space as justification.



Really? That's kind of hilarious seeing as how I imagine they could just as easily (or easier, really) make up their own justifications when requesting new IP space. Why in the hell would they ever have to 'use the same information' sent to them by a client for such requests?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Just wanna let everyone know to watch your liver. 


Lost a very good friend of mine last week.  Was in the hospital for two weeks before that.  Liver Failure.  He drank a ton (and by that I mean he would black out drinking every night and would often be drunk by six before we had dinner).  Don't put your body through that.


----------



## drmike

How old was the deceased @HalfEatenPie?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> How old was the deceased @HalfEatenPie?



27.  Guy was too young mate.


----------



## drmike

Way too young indeed @HalfEatenPie 

I send my condolences.


----------



## mpkossen

HalfEatenPie said:


> 27.  Guy was too young mate.



Fuck, that's young. My condolences.


----------



## DomainBop

Uber to employees: don't piss, shit, or cum on our new logo!!!  


Uber's employee guidelines on improper logotype usage (improper usage examples are on the last page)


----------



## graeme

Just had a Debian VPS compromised by this:
https://blog.avast.com/2015/01/06/linux-ddos-trojan-hiding-itself-with-an-embedded-rootkit/


OVH cut off networking to the whole server (which runs 3 VPSs) until we sorted it out.


It had a firewall with only three ports allowing incoming connections (ssh and 2 http servers on non-standard ports). I had not bothered to prevent root ssh logins in case the guy who originally set it up needed to get back in ,and the password was randomly generated and I thought the chance of it being cracked by a brute force attack was low. WRONG.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Fail2Ban is your friend.  I put a script in place that acts as a global fail2ban for our nodes, and the number of compromised containers dropped _drastically_ once that went into place.


----------



## ChrisM

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just wanna let everyone know to watch your liver.
> 
> 
> Lost a very good friend of mine last week.  Was in the hospital for two weeks before that.  Liver Failure.  He drank a ton (and by that I mean he would black out drinking every night and would often be drunk by six before we had dinner).  Don't put your body through that.



Sorry to hear. 27 is wayy to young of an age to go.


----------



## graeme

@Aldryic C'boas I have fail2ban on some installs, just not this one which was set up by someone else. It has it now!


----------



## DomainBop

> Device Model:     CT240BX200SSD1
> 
> 
> Power_On_Hours          0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -      * 0*



^^ very new drive in this server


----------



## GM2015

I really wish the "help desk" worked. This low post count spam filter makes the site unusable for commenting.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

GM2015 said:


> I really wish the "help desk" worked. This low post count spam filter makes the site unusable for commenting.



:V huh?


----------



## DomainBop

VD joined the $10 dedicated race today: G530, 4GB RAM, 500GB drive, 1Gbps port/30GB transfer


...if you decide to get one this link will come in handy http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## HalfEatenPie

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AuroraZero

Any one know of a place I could get a glass for an Ellipsis 8 tablet? Wife broke hers still works but it is cracked. Ebay does not have any and I am not going back to Verizon if I can help it. Also need it to be cheap as possible. Can wait a bit if I need to also.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Same boat as you @AuroraZero, gotta find a new glass for my Chromebook Pixel.  Can't seem to find anything on eBay or AliExpress.


----------



## AuroraZero

@HalfEatenPie seems like some one out there would have these. We can not be the only two on the planet who have these, and know how to repair them ourselves.


----------



## DomainBop

Random notes:


+1 for WHT moderation.  Ban hammer on some shiller moron 16 minutes after being reported this morning.  I mean really, when WHIR writes articles on your two acquisitions, and your name is on the WHOIS of both sites, and then you're dumb enough to post as Brand A and recommend Brand B on 4 different occasions over the past month...  //facepalm


WTF is it with datacenter space renters and horrendous security practices.  Name the Buffalo datacenter that is using WordPress 3.5.1...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

DomainBop said:


> Random notes:
> 
> 
> +1 for WHT moderation.  Ban hammer on some shiller moron 16 minutes after being reported this morning.  I mean really, when WHIR writes articles on your two acquisitions, and your name is on the WHOIS of both sites, and then you're dumb enough to post as Brand A and recommend Brand B on 4 different occasions over the past month...  //facepalm
> 
> 
> WTF is it with datacenter space renters and horrendous security practices.  Name the Buffalo datacenter that is using WordPress 3.5.1...



Word.  Awesome.  


I'm all indifferent to the DC space renter resellers.  I mean people are going to always want to talk up how big they are.  However as long as they're able to deliver on what they promised it's not a problem.  Now saying IPv6 is coming and never actually deliver?  Ehh, that's a bit annoying.  But we gotta remember, IPv6 is basically deploying another network.  You have to setup the network again for IPv6 (peering and such), and effectively doubling your workload while the end user only has to deal with the IPv6 address.  I think that's one of the reason IPv6 has been harder to adopt in certain locations (well that and outdated hardware that can't support it).


----------



## MannDude

Woop, the weather is finally nice outside! Short lived, that's for sure. But Spring is around the corner. For now I'll enjoy my 64 degree day!


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Random notes:
> 
> 
> +1 for WHT moderation.  Ban hammer on some shiller moron 16 minutes after being reported this morning.  I mean really, when WHIR writes articles on your two acquisitions, and your name is on the WHOIS of both sites, and then you're dumb enough to post as Brand A and recommend Brand B on 4 different occasions over the past month...  //facepalm



Who got the hammer for shilling?  Feel free to PM.


----------



## Darwin

I like this site, but I hate IPBoard usability (mobile and desktop, don't know which one is worst).


----------



## drmike

Darwin said:


> I like this site, but I hate IPBoard usability (mobile and desktop, don't know which one is worst).



IPB has been rough to us here... Lots of breakage over time and the authors are meh, out to lunch, ship busted code, slow to fix.


What forum or related software are you of good opinion of?


----------



## Darwin

I think that I visit only 3 forums nowadays (here, let and VERY VERY rarely wht)(4 if you count reddit as a forum). I hate vpsb usability, hate wht mobile usability and (oh boy, I will burn in hell because of this) like let usability.


Before you kill me, let me explain my algorithm on how I use LET(vanilla is really a crappy PoS software btw).


I look for 3 informations: topic title, number of replies since I last saw a topic and last reply by.


I will read a topic if: a) I like the title or b) have a lot of replies or c) if I like to read what the last person to reply writes.


A and C are ok here , but B is horrible (and I will say that most of the time B is what fires my click).


Another horrible usability is that I have to click in a small circle to go to the last unread comment. OMFG, I can catch a fly with chopsticks but can't click that damn circle in mobile.


Maybe I don't know how to use IPBoard, but that summarizes my biggest concerns about ip board.


----------



## drmike

Not going to catch any flack about Vanilla and LET from me   I like and dislike Vanilla.  It's ADHD in nature, as is Reddit.  Difference is Reddit has a search that works well and subreddits (mind you I am a low use person in relation to Reddit and not real fond of it)... Feels like Slashdot if it mutated into 10k verticals and grew up a bit.


Your usability practices are really similar to mine and probably to many folks out there.


I entirely agree that B is problematic.  Views top side of activity are timeline in nature ala Facebook or others running most recent toilet roll.  There is a bit of last post or comment on the front homepage view, but where it is and what is displayed isn't very usable.


I mainly live in the top right side view -  Unread Content: https://vpsboard.com/discover/unread/.


Life is alright in that view, but if you get behind like I am known to do lately, you can get overwhelmed.


Long term I think you will see some more changes with IPB or some custom views of the data to cover B.  IPB really mutated in the last release and sub release.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

IPB hasn't been my best friend.  However I feel like it's a decent use over some of the other solutions out there.


My gripe with IPB has always been the WYSIWYG Editor and the general feel of it.  However, from all the possible solutions out there, each forum software has their own pros and cons.  Also, I'd rather not go with an open source solution as I'd rather have a support staff/group liable to actually fix all the issues within IPB, instead of the lazy answer everyone gives which is "code it yourself".  


Switching from one forum software to another isn't as easy as simply running the import script as so many people think.  During the transition, frequently there are issues and even data loss which we are constantly trying to fix and repair.  Switching forum software isn't just moving from one to another, we have to manually verify that not only does the content move over but the formatting and configurations aren't messed up.  There's no easy 1-to-1 solution out there.  IPB isn't the best, however it's not the worst.  Out of all the other options available that I've seen, it's been the better evil out of what's available, short of coding everything from scratch (which also would take a long time).  


It's something I'ved talked about frequently with the other guys, we can always look into modifying the UI a bit, however IPB likes to do really funky things between two major releases.  Most of your comments are related to the UI, so I'll see if there's things we can do on that front.  I personally can bitch hours about the UI and the back-end-ness of IPB.  However, remember there's a ton of good things IPB does that we don't really care about because... well... it's not an issue.  You know, the client only complains if something's broken


----------



## Darwin

Like I said, the engine is OK, just usability that isn't very good and, like you said, can possibly be fixed with a theme/UI customization.


I forgot to mention, but current ads banner breaks mobile view.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Red Hat released a music video a few weeks back... The best place with the shadowman face? Pretty funny and cool.


----------



## souen

I like Vanilla's recent discussions layout as well as formatting posts with Markdown, the closest thing to that here is probably the Unread Content page, if there were an account setting to swap the forum groups view with unread threads view on the front page. However, IPB seems more robust than Vanilla (maybe because I've installed Vanilla before and saw more of its rough edges, never tried to install IPB) and I'm okay with the current layout. It's well-organised with its top navigation menu, the threads list view is nicely spaced and not cluttered.


tl;dr: is susceptible to them newfangled, ADHD-inducing Vanilla layouts but can live with current functional IPB layout.


----------



## drmike

IPB isn't the worst for sure.


Coding ones own solution is novel.  Good luck with that pipe smoking crackhead approach to the world.  


I wonder if the techtards out there who adhere to the DIY destruction approach get mad at their automobile and go cobble a new one of their creation in their garage, or tire of their home and cobble one from the land out in the countryside.  I know the answer to these questions, conclusively, NO.


I am all about DIY, but where approachable and reasonable.  A forum editor is a MFer let alone all the other stuff that goes into the software stack.   I wrote BBS software before many of you were born.  Same stuff as forums, preceded forums, much of the same functionality.  It was neverending development.


Swapping unread with the main everything view is complicated.   It should be done where the user is logged in.  When not logged in the main view of everything should be default.  I have no clue if IPB supports doing such without shooting one in the figurative foot and getting slapped each and every upgrade.


----------



## souen

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Red Hat released a music video a few weeks back... The best place with the shadowman face? Pretty funny and cool.



That's a funky hard hat around 0:40.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

> 9 hours ago, GIANT_CRAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Hat released a music video a few weeks back... The best place with the shadowman face? Pretty funny and cool.



That's a lie.  I see more than a red hat.


----------



## GM2015

How educated are "DDOS" attackers? I've just seen a thread on lowendtalk and made me wonder about something.


Are they smart enough to go direct for the IP or are they going for hostnames?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

GM2015 said:


> How educated are "DDOS" attackers? I've just seen a thread on lowendtalk and made me wonder about something.
> 
> 
> Are they smart enough to go direct for the IP or are they going for hostnames?



Lots of people are various colors of stupid.  That's all I gotta say.


----------



## drmike

GM2015 said:


> How educated are "DDOS" attackers? I've just seen a thread on lowendtalk and made me wonder about something.
> 
> 
> Are they smart enough to go direct for the IP or are they going for hostnames?



Not usually very educated in any traditional sense.


They are malicious and easily made angry.


I'd say the attack type depends on the tool(s) they are using.   Most will attack just a hostname or single IP.  


Ones that are more malicious and have more flexible resources for attacks or can form their own will go after whole ranges of IPs and anything at your provider that they can ding.  Speaking from experience here on provider side.


----------



## DomainBop

Too short of an outage to warrant its own thread but Leaseweb's DC in Manassas, VA had a partial outage this afternoon and the Public/Private clouds are still down:




*[US] Power outage WDC datacenter, public and private cloud impacted*


February 23, 2016 21:18:00 (EST)


Dear Leaseweb customer,


Today, at 01:50 PM EST, we encountered a power outage in a part of our WDC-01 data center. The power has been restored but our public and private cloud environments are still down.


Leaseweb engineers are working hard to get the environments back up and running as soon as possible.


We will keep you updated via this NOC posting.


========================================



[US, WDC-01] Power disturbance datacenter facilities [Update]



February 23, 2016 20:05:00 (EST)




Code:


Dear LeaseWeb customer,

[Update 02:15 PM EST]
Power has been restored and all infrastructure is powered up. Specific services may still be booting.

Today, at 01:50 PM EST, we encountered a power outage in a part of our WDC-01 data center. This power outage might result in unavailability of your services. 

Our data center engineers are on-site to investigate the cause of this issue. Please be assured that we will do our utmost best to keep the downtime as short as possible.

We will update you again as soon as we have more information.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's a lie.  I see more than a red hat.



Man I didn't know they had all those offices all over.


Raleigh they are doing a ton of hiring at, over 110 positions listed currently:


http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-results/?technology=-1&marketing=-1&sales=-1&corporate=-1&country=-1&city=421190&remote=70458,70459&keywords=Keywords


----------



## DomainBop

Reason #998 that I tend to avoid buying in the low end these days:


conversation from LET


*customer complains*: _i am waiting for a vps to be Provisioned since nearly 3 days_ 


*provider replies:*  _As for the new VPS, if i'm doing migrations, provisioning is the least of my worries. You've been refunded. _


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Reason #998 that I tend to avoid buying in the low end these days:
> 
> 
> conversation from LET
> 
> 
> *customer complains*: _i am waiting for a vps to be Provisioned since nearly 3 days_
> 
> 
> *provider replies:*  _As for the new VPS, if i'm doing migrations, provisioning is the least of my worries. You've been refunded. _



Utterly unacceptable.  I realize guys get busy, but taking 30 minutes out of the day to do the other work say twice a day, if even that... Too much for them.   Sad.


Which brand was this so I can entirely avoid them?


----------



## GM2015

Anyone interested in online.net special offers can order from https://console.online.net/en/order/server_limited.


Seen it mentioned on lowendtalk.


Deals:





They of course posted this after the 20th. I would have ordered the the E3 1230v3 to replace the black friday offer I've got which is the e3 1220 now. Somebody said the e3 1220 came with v2.


Damn. Now I'm stuck with 2 servers and some time to determine whether to drop the e3 1220.


Never mind, also ordered a Xeon L3426 for storage.


Anyone knows what happens with a service you want to cancel?


The big "Terminate" button is tempting, but also scary.





Is that the cancel button? Don't want to find out that my dedicated gets wiped off panel with proxmox and some VM-s on it.


----------



## DomainBop

> Is that the cancel button?



Yes



> Anyone knows what happens with a service you want to cancel?





Click the button before the 20th and the service will terminate at the end of the month (click it after the 20th and termination is end of next month).



> online.net special offers can order from https://console.online.net/en/order/server_limited.





Not mentioned on that page but all include hardware RAID.  I picked up one of the 2 x E5620's.


----------



## GM2015

DomainBop said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Click the button before the 20th and the service will terminate at the end of the month (click it after the 20th and termination is end of next month).
> 
> 
> Not mentioned on that page but all include hardware RAID.  I picked up one of the 2 x E5620's.



Yes, can confirm both the L3426(now out of stock) and the e3 1230v2.


No idea about the e3 1220, but it's probably the same as the Black Friday special, in which case yes.


Thank your for answer about the termination, managed to terminate it by 01/April.


----------



## Geek

In case you were curious, this is what a 5.56 round (well, several of them!) does to an empty fire extinguisher.









Science!


j


----------



## HalfEatenPie

AR-15?


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> In case you were curious, this is what a 5.56 round (well, several of them!) does to an empty fire extinguisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science!
> 
> 
> j



I'm more curious what it does to a _full_ fire extinguisher can....


----------



## MannDude

So, for science, I looked it up:











Scientific conclusion: _FUN_


----------



## HN-Matt

MannDude said:


> I'm a Correctional Officer...



Really?


----------



## William

sup?


----------



## hawc

Not a lot, just finding my way around vpsBoard.


----------



## MannDude

HN-Matt said:


> Really?



Yep. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## MannDude

Go outside. Go ride your bike.


----------



## Geek

125 Things Not to say During Sex



Code:


1)is it in?
2)that's it?
3)you've got to be kidding me.
4)(phone rings) hello? oh nothing and you?
5)do i have to pay for this?
6)do i have to call you tomorrow?
7)oh momma, momma!
8)oh dadda, dadda!
9)you look better in the dark.
10)this is much better than my last girl/boyfriend.
11)i thought that goes in the other hole....
12)don't tell my husband/wife.
13)you have the same bra my mom does (worse if the girl says it).
14)this sucks.
15)can you finish now? i have a meeting...
16)i hope you don't expect a raise for this...
17)i think you might get the job for this.
18)damn! is that all you know what to do.
19)did i tell you, i have herpes?
20)now we must get married.
21) hurry up, the games about to start.
22)i'm hungry.
23)i'm thirsty.
24)zzzzzzzzzzzz.
25)are you trying to be funny?
26)can i have a ride home after this?
27)are those real?
28)by the way, i want to break up.
29)is that smell coming from you?
30)haven't you ever done this before?
31)wow!! i've never seen those before (then grope wildly).
32)do you know what some female spiders do after sex?
33)you're so much like your sister....
34)your mom's cute.
35)what's your name again?
36)do i have to be here in the morning?
37)a second time? i barely stayed awake the first time!
38)but you just started!!
39)you're about as good as a 9 year old, and i should know!!
40)don't touch that!!
41)can we order a pizza?
42)i think my dad is listening at the door.
43)smile for the camera, honey!!!
44)take off that damn monkey glove!!
45)get your hand out of there!!
46)i think the condom broke 10 minutes ago.
47)i knew you wore a padded bra!!
48)cover me boys, i'm going in!!!
49)DIVE! DIVE! DIVE!
50)Fire one!
51)God, that is small!!
52)hold on, let me change the channel...
53)who smells like fish?
54)is it o.k. if my mom (and/or dad) joins in?
55)your best-friend does it much better.
56)hope you don't mind i left my boots on.
57)hurry up, the motor's runnin'.
58)you're fogging up the wind-sheild.
59)can i borrow 5 bucks?
60)what the hell noise was that?!
61)stop moaning, you sound so stupid.
62)shut up, bitch! (worse if the girl says it)
63)you know, you're not really attractive.
64)i'm sorry, i was not listening.
65)what, oh yea, i love you too, now let me concentrate!!
66)stop interrupting me!!
67)i have to take a shit.
68)did i leave the iron on?
69)your breath is funky.
70)(start singing Green Day).
71)is it o.k. if i call someone, its o.k. though, keep going....
72)its ok honey, i can imagine that its bigger.
73)god i wish you were a real woman.
74)why can't you ever shave your legs?
75)by the way, when i drove over here, i ran over your dog....
76)oh susan, susan... i mean donna.... shit.
77)your breast milk is like my mom's....
78)you're hairy!!
79)your "happy trail" led me to a dead end.
80)is it o.k. if i never see you again?
81)did i forget to tell you i got worms from my cat?
82)don't make that face at me!
83)all of a sudden i have a headache.
84)you're boring.
85)i like your tits.
86)suck my dick, bitch.
87)how much do i owe you?
88)How come we each have a penis?
89)of course you can't be on top, you're too fat, you'l kill me!
90)your ass is hairy (the guy says this).
91)just use your finger, its bigger.
92)does your family have to watch?
93)we'll try again later when you can satisfy me too.
94)get off me, i'll do it myself!!!!
95)can you hold this sandwhich for me?
96)you're as soft as a sheep, inside and out.
97)the only reason i'm doing this is because i'm drunk.
98)my mom taught me this.....
99)how cute... peach fuzz!
100)Damn girl! my tits are bigger than your's!
101)should i ask why you're bleeding?
102)this is my pet rat, larry....
103)if you can't do it, i'll find someone else who can!
104)i haven't had this much sex since i was a hooker!
105)i was once a woman...
106)wanna see me take out my glass eye?
107)no i don't love your mind, i can't grab that!!
108)is it o.k. if i tell my friends about this?
109)i'm sobering up and you're getting ugly!
110)you wanted me to use a condom?
111)you're no better than my brother!!
112)mooooo!!
113)Fire in the hole!!!
114)i wanna see how many quaters i can fit in there.
115)hurry up, i'm late for a date.
116)o.k. start...oh! that feels so... YOU'RE DONE??!!
117)you ever see basic instinct?
118)i'm out of condoms, can i use a sock?
119)don't squirm, you'll spill my beer.
120)Did i tell you where my cold sore came from?
121)you got boogies showing.
122)(start reciting the 10 commandments).
123)i think i just shit on your bed.
124)of course i don't love you.
125)let me spell it out for you, b-r-e-a-t-h m-i-n-t.


----------



## kunnu

Hi, 


*Open apology letter.*



Sorry to everyone, If I heart you by mistake then forgive me 


Thanks


Signature here.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> 125 Things Not to say During Sex
> 
> 
> 
> 1)is it in?
> 2)that's it?
> 3)you've got to be kidding me.
> 4)(phone rings) hello? oh nothing and you?
> 5)do i have to pay for this?
> 6)do i have to call you tomorrow?
> 7)oh momma, momma!
> 8)oh dadda, dadda!
> 9)you look better in the dark.
> 10)this is much better than my last girl/boyfriend.
> 11)i thought that goes in the other hole....
> 12)don't tell my husband/wife.
> 13)you have the same bra my mom does (worse if the girl says it).
> 14)this sucks.
> 15)can you finish now? i have a meeting...
> 16)i hope you don't expect a raise for this...
> 17)i think you might get the job for this.
> 18)damn! is that all you know what to do.
> 19)did i tell you, i have herpes?
> 20)now we must get married.
> 21) hurry up, the games about to start.
> 22)i'm hungry.
> 23)i'm thirsty.
> 24)zzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 25)are you trying to be funny?
> 26)can i have a ride home after this?
> 27)are those real?
> 28)by the way, i want to break up.
> 29)is that smell coming from you?
> 30)haven't you ever done this before?
> 31)wow!! i've never seen those before (then grope wildly).
> 32)do you know what some female spiders do after sex?
> 33)you're so much like your sister....
> 34)your mom's cute.
> 35)what's your name again?
> 36)do i have to be here in the morning?
> 37)a second time? i barely stayed awake the first time!
> 38)but you just started!!
> 39)you're about as good as a 9 year old, and i should know!!
> 40)don't touch that!!
> 41)can we order a pizza?
> 42)i think my dad is listening at the door.
> 43)smile for the camera, honey!!!
> 44)take off that damn monkey glove!!
> 45)get your hand out of there!!
> 46)i think the condom broke 10 minutes ago.
> 47)i knew you wore a padded bra!!
> 48)cover me boys, i'm going in!!!
> 49)DIVE! DIVE! DIVE!
> 50)Fire one!
> 51)God, that is small!!
> 52)hold on, let me change the channel...
> 53)who smells like fish?
> 54)is it o.k. if my mom (and/or dad) joins in?
> 55)your best-friend does it much better.
> 56)hope you don't mind i left my boots on.
> 57)hurry up, the motor's runnin'.
> 58)you're fogging up the wind-sheild.
> 59)can i borrow 5 bucks?
> 60)what the hell noise was that?!
> 61)stop moaning, you sound so stupid.
> 62)shut up, bitch! (worse if the girl says it)
> 63)you know, you're not really attractive.
> 64)i'm sorry, i was not listening.
> 65)what, oh yea, i love you too, now let me concentrate!!
> 66)stop interrupting me!!
> 67)i have to take a shit.
> 68)did i leave the iron on?
> 69)your breath is funky.
> 70)(start singing Green Day).
> 71)is it o.k. if i call someone, its o.k. though, keep going....
> 72)its ok honey, i can imagine that its bigger.
> 73)god i wish you were a real woman.
> 74)why can't you ever shave your legs?
> 75)by the way, when i drove over here, i ran over your dog....
> 76)oh susan, susan... i mean donna.... shit.
> 77)your breast milk is like my mom's....
> 78)you're hairy!!
> 79)your "happy trail" led me to a dead end.
> 80)is it o.k. if i never see you again?
> 81)did i forget to tell you i got worms from my cat?
> 82)don't make that face at me!
> 83)all of a sudden i have a headache.
> 84)you're boring.
> 85)i like your tits.
> 86)suck my dick, bitch.
> 87)how much do i owe you?
> 88)How come we each have a penis?
> 89)of course you can't be on top, you're too fat, you'l kill me!
> 90)your ass is hairy (the guy says this).
> 91)just use your finger, its bigger.
> 92)does your family have to watch?
> 93)we'll try again later when you can satisfy me too.
> 94)get off me, i'll do it myself!!!!
> 95)can you hold this sandwhich for me?
> 96)you're as soft as a sheep, inside and out.
> 97)the only reason i'm doing this is because i'm drunk.
> 98)my mom taught me this.....
> 99)how cute... peach fuzz!
> 100)Damn girl! my tits are bigger than your's!
> 101)should i ask why you're bleeding?
> 102)this is my pet rat, larry....
> 103)if you can't do it, i'll find someone else who can!
> 104)i haven't had this much sex since i was a hooker!
> 105)i was once a woman...
> 106)wanna see me take out my glass eye?
> 107)no i don't love your mind, i can't grab that!!
> 108)is it o.k. if i tell my friends about this?
> 109)i'm sobering up and you're getting ugly!
> 110)you wanted me to use a condom?
> 111)you're no better than my brother!!
> 112)mooooo!!
> 113)Fire in the hole!!!
> 114)i wanna see how many quaters i can fit in there.
> 115)hurry up, i'm late for a date.
> 116)o.k. start...oh! that feels so... YOU'RE DONE??!!
> 117)you ever see basic instinct?
> 118)i'm out of condoms, can i use a sock?
> 119)don't squirm, you'll spill my beer.
> 120)Did i tell you where my cold sore came from?
> 121)you got boogies showing.
> 122)(start reciting the 10 commandments).
> 123)i think i just shit on your bed.
> 124)of course i don't love you.
> 125)let me spell it out for you, b-r-e-a-t-h m-i-n-t.



"do you feel it now Mr. Krabs?"


----------



## MannDude

To add to the above list:


126) Welcome to the wonderful world of AIDS!


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel

HalfEatenPie said:


> "do you feel it now Mr. Krabs?"



LOL!!


- Daniel


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


> Yep. It's a nice change of pace.



I watch those shows like Lockup and Lockdown ... wonder if maybe we'll be seeing ya on the screen some day!


----------



## ChrisM

Geek said:


> 125 Things Not to say During Sex





Another Addition to the list. 


127) #Winning!


----------



## DomainBop

This is lovely: an entire /25 full of botnet controllers, phishing sites, malware, carding sites/forums, TeslaCrypt ransomware, and sites hosting Russian dating botnet spammers. https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL290772



> Dirty hosting: Intercom Online (IONL)
> 
> 
> Pretty much a host designed for cybercriminals:



AKA OpenVirtuals featured on LEB today


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> This is lovely: an entire /25 full of botnet controllers, phishing sites, malware, carding sites/forums, TeslaCrypt ransomware, and sites hosting Russian dating botnet spammers. https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL290772
> 
> 
> AKA OpenVirtuals featured on LEB today



What I say?  TeslaCrypt, may I say it again?


Expect to see more of that sort of documented dirtbag ranges and larger escalations.  


"A service of Intercom Online - an Internet Service Provider based in New York City since 1993. We don't burst with the bubbles."


Sad to see old-timers, alleged old-timers failing so ugly. By design?  Sheer neglect? or is something else at play with this company?


----------



## HN-Matt

Let he who is without aid of idiotic AI programmed to sort/retrieve manipulated statistical data so as to reproduce atavistic political points cast the first...


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> Let he who is without aid of idiotic AI programmed to sort/retrieve manipulated statistical data so as to reproduce atavistic political points cast the first...



That's the whole schtick.. People are obsolete, the computers think and tell you what to do and believe, even politically speaking.


It's a strange new world.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

If you read a few textbooks on machine learning and neural networks, this shit is amazing.  I definitely recommend looking into it.


----------



## MannDude

Geek said:


> I watch those shows like Lockup and Lockdown ... wonder if maybe we'll be seeing ya on the screen some day!



It's not as exciting as those shows since I work at a low level facility but it is something different everyday!


My most recent 'fun' day involved a fire alarm, evacuating about 80 people in my unit, dealing with someone who went into a seizure because of the alarm, being mandated for overtime, and getting between two people were maybe about to fight over a clogged toilet.


Most shifts are pretty boring though and I learn something new everyday.


----------



## DomainBop

HalfEatenPie said:


> If you read a few textbooks on machine learning and neural networks, this shit is amazing.  I definitely recommend looking into it.



Google announced a new machine learning platform at GCPNext16 today and on the same day  we get someone saying _"machine learning..this shit is amazing...I recommend"_. Coincidence? Nope. Paid shill for Google.  


https://cloud.google.com/products/machine-learning/


----------



## HalfEatenPie

DomainBop said:


> Google announced a new machine learning platform at GCPNext16 today and on the same day  we get someone saying _"machine learning..this shit is amazing...I recommend"_. Coincidence? Nope. Paid shill for Google.
> 
> 
> https://cloud.google.com/products/machine-learning/



Ya caught me.  How'd you know?  Must be all that Florine in the water.  My grandmother always said Florine is the mind control drug of the US Government.  Bless Nana's soul.


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> That's the whole schtick.. People are obsolete, the computers think and tell you what to do and believe, even politically speaking.
> 
> 
> It's a strange new world.



"I have come here to perpetually cull data and kick ass... and I'm never out of data."

The thing is that Roddy Piper eventually runs out of bubble gum, so how can this tension be resolved without paradoxically perceiving the strange new Nada as that which he had come to destroy?


----------



## HN-Matt

Some fun physics parallels for the brave new instant gratification of web 5.0 data correlationism.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_pseudo-telepathy
http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0407221.pdf
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/showciting?doi=10.1.1.118.3723
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_nonlocality
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_hidden_variable_theory
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell's_theorem


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Wat?


----------



## HN-Matt

Fun and exciting theoretical / metaphoric interplay?


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


>



Man.  What I would do for a good chicken finger with honey mustard sauce right now.


----------



## Jive

The most delicious form of incest.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


>



You know, because of this post, earlier today I got some chicken fingers.


----------



## HN-Matt

So have they managed to transcend the infinite potential for 'ship of fools' sightings with Big Data & AI yet?


----------



## kevinsimmons

Make it the longest *thread*.


----------



## DomainBop

//begin rant


Quote from WHT:



> if a company is using KVM, they won't be able oversell on the memory level



I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day hosting customers will not be misled by hosting providers spewing this bullshit that only OpenVZ RAM can be oversold and KVM/Xen/VMware memory can't be oversold.  I have a dream that one day the hosting community will rise up and live out the true meaning of its truth in advertising creed: _"We hold these truths to be  self-evident: that all virtualization types can be overcommitted and oversold to some degree." _


Until that day comes, here's my WHT post with some links to overselling RAM on KVM and VMWare:


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1560573&p=9666710#post9666710


//end rant


----------



## Geek

DomainBop said:


> //begin rant
> 
> 
> Quote from WHT:
> 
> 
> I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day hosting customers will not be misled by hosting providers spewing this bullshit that only OpenVZ RAM can be oversold and KVM/Xen/VMware memory can't be oversold.  I have a dream that one day the hosting community will rise up and live out the true meaning of its truth in advertising creed: _"We hold these truths to be  self-evident: that all virtualization types can be overcommitted and oversold to some degree." _
> 
> 
> Until that day comes, here's my WHT post with some links to overselling RAM on KVM and VMWare:
> 
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1560573&p=9666710#post9666710
> 
> 
> //end rant



*sniff* That's beautiful.  Live the dream.


----------



## Geek

Someone FB'd this to me today.  Hehehe...


\


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> //begin rant
> 
> 
> Quote from WHT:
> 
> 
> I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day hosting customers will not be misled by hosting providers spewing this bullshit that only OpenVZ RAM can be oversold and KVM/Xen/VMware memory can't be oversold.  I have a dream that one day the hosting community will rise up and live out the true meaning of its truth in advertising creed: _"We hold these truths to be  self-evident: that all virtualization types can be overcommitted and oversold to some degree." _
> 
> 
> Until that day comes, here's my WHT post with some links to overselling RAM on KVM and VMWare:
> 
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1560573&p=9666710#post9666710
> 
> 
> //end rant



From the WHT thread:


"I doubt you'll see any provider advertise that they oversell. If they're using OpenVZ, then that's a possibility, but generally the provider's that are highly recommended here, you won't have any problems with."


I know for a fact Crissic promoted their overselling as a benefit to customers on price.  Which actually is honest and makes sense.  Customers aren't stupid and some actually do math and say things don't add up.


I wish more companies were forth coming in overselling / thin provisioning / overloading practices.  Not that we want your secret sauce, we don't.  It's to communicate with your customers and potential customers.


Nothing wrong with loading customers more densely than 1-1 ratio.  Fact is most sit with little to no use and idle.  Stretching things a bit to draw down prices is fine, so long as not being abusive to customers and packing heavy use on the same and running into resource horrors and mass contention.  Then again, all that comes from experience and having competent admin(s) and processes in place.


----------



## Geek




----------



## DomainBop

I believe this is a new record for most SBL listings, but not surprising given the jump in spam coming from Hotmail this year:


----------



## HN-Matt

DomainBop said:


> I have a dream today. [...]



Early morning, April 4


----------



## MannDude

I love my FitBit and that I can chart my steps and movement, but even though I'm proud of walking almost 16 miles in a 24 hour period I can see (non-sleeping) idle periods in which I could be moving. Going to shoot for 20mles in a 24 hour period in the future,


It's also nice to have a job where I'm not behind a desk and work (mostly) outside.


----------



## HN-Matt

Geek said:


>



Before there was Trumpenführer...

"Evil is real and it must be called by its name and it must be confronted" - Dick Cheney at Auschwitz

(Okay sorry, I'm done. New to this blog & felt horrified seeing the anniversary of MLK's assassination reduced to an opportunity to fuel the endless 'how 2 overselling???' debate on WHT, cheers).

Mega Profit Tip For The Savvy Low End Host: Aggregate every single WHT post on the timeless theme of Overselling, then use a POD service to publish a comedy book and resell it on WHT.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> I believe this is a new record for most SBL listings, but not surprising given the jump in spam coming from Hotmail this year:



Top of Spamhaus recently have really been racking the numbers up...


Seems that we maybe have stirred the hornets nest and have perps on the move.  Entities like MS should get serious quick and might start caring more than they have about abuse.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> I love my FitBit and that I can chart my steps and movement, but even though I'm proud of walking almost 16 miles in a 24 hour period I can see (non-sleeping) idle periods in which I could be moving. Going to shoot for 20mles in a 24 hour period in the future,
> 
> 
> It's also nice to have a job where I'm not behind a desk and work (mostly) outside.



Does this device have any API / local / on your own PC ability?  Or is it all command and control on their remote servers?


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Does this device have any API / local / on your own PC ability?  Or is it all command and control on their remote servers?



There is an API and you can do fancy stuff with it.


https://dev.fitbit.com/


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> There is an API and you can do fancy stuff with it.
> 
> 
> https://dev.fitbit.com/



Looks alright aside from 150 API per hour call limit... and that the API isn't for the device itself but rather to their website where they are siloing your data.


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> Top of Spamhaus recently have really been racking the numbers up...
> 
> 
> Entities like MS should get serious quick and might start caring more than they have about abuse.



So on the one hand, competing for first place on SH; on the other, holding out till the end in The Great Kafkaesque Blacklister's Impunity Zone? Onward to Respectability!


----------



## souen

Heads-up for any Bitcoiners using pywallet: a Reddit user discovered that the version of pywallet on SourceForge steals wallets


----------



## wlanboy

souen said:


> Heads-up for any Bitcoiners using pywallet: a Reddit user discovered that the version of pywallet on SourceForge steals wallets



Nice find - can't believe how easy it is to add a mirror from a well known open source tool without any crc check...


----------



## Geek




----------



## HalfEatenPie

I mean...


You ain't wrong.


----------



## MannDude

Only two more hours of work... fourteen hours down. -_-


Worked 12hrs yesterday, slept 5~, worked 16 today, sleep 800000000hrs after.


To make things worse I drove a van for 8 hours so was on my butt trying to stay awake, then sitting at a desk in an amazingly comfortable chair with the AC blowing right on me and trying to stay alert. 


Good news is I don't work tomorrow so can catch up on sleep and some vpsB stuff.


----------



## ChrisM

@KnownHost-Jonathan Found his new favorite Linux Distro today: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/about.html yes this is actually a thing..and it works..


----------



## DomainBop

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> @KnownHost-Jonathan Found his new favorite Linux Distro today: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/about.html yes this is actually a thing..and it works..



another selling point is it has its own song too: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Song.html



> and it works..



I wouldn't install it on anything connected to the Internet though because security might be a problem.  The last review I saw was about 5 years ago and I don't think there have been any updates since then so it's probably Kubuntu 10.x or 11.x


----------



## Geek




----------



## DomainBop

Flashback in time









edited to add this related link: http://www.texassharon.com/2015/12/27/frack-master-chris-faulkner-of-breitling-energy-sued-me/


----------



## HN-Matt

I mean....


You AI n' wrong


----------



## DomainBop

http://www.instructables.com/id/Convert-a-Silicon-Graphics-Server-into-a-Fridge/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## HalfEatenPie

You know what...


That'd be a great way to hide your beer in the office.


----------



## ChrisM

HalfEatenPie said:


> You know what...
> 
> 
> That'd be a great way to hide your beer in the office.



You know what...


You just posted the same thing 4 times.


----------



## rds100

Perhaps he has hidden too many beers


----------



## HalfEatenPie

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> You know what...
> 
> 
> You just posted the same thing 4 times.



I have no idea what you're talking about!


Hehe, when I posted that the server timed out on me several times so I didn't see if it was actually posted.  Good catch


----------



## DomainBop

Ernie left CC last month?  Interesting.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

DomainBop said:


> Ernie left CC last month?  Interesting.



Must have finally got tired of being the only competent one running things 24/7 and wanted a real paycheck.


I am only surprised it didn't happen sooner.


He was like the only one of the CC brands that didn't totally suck per my understanding, how long till that changes I wonder?


Cheers!


----------



## RLT

Well that's interesting.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ehh...  CC's always the same.  They haven't changed much since the old times.  But it's not my problem to worry about then so the bottom question is.


Who cares?


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> Must have finally got tired of being the only competent one running things 24/7 and wanted a real paycheck.
> 
> 
> I am only surprised it didn't happen sooner.
> 
> 
> He was like the only one of the CC brands that didn't totally suck per my understanding, how long till that changes I wonder?



Count me in on all of these sentiments.


I mean CC did dump every shit brand (CVPS, 123Systems, BlueVM, etc.) on his plate.   Hard enough running just one of those let alone all of them.  I suspect that probably heavily contributed to the departure.


Knowing CC, I can see them blowing a guy up like that, impossible work load, beating him up 7 days a week, chewing into his off time and doing so without any additional compensation.


As far as reputation,  Ernie was the only public / front person really with a decent public perception.  He seemed to try to do right for customers.  Others seemed to be prone to strong arm robbing customers and pissing them off when things went wrong.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> I mean CC did dump every shit brand (CVPS, 123Systems, BlueVM, etc.) on his plate.   Hard enough running just one of those let alone all of them.



...and Vortex Servers, so a total of 5 shit brands to rep.  Ernie's replacement (on WHT) is Nick the former owner of Vortex and long time lover of VPSBoard.


----------



## DomainBop

Bogon Prefixes


#


Prefix


Type


1


45.78.144.0/20


unallocated


2


104.171.160.0/20


unallocated


3


148.163.160.0/20


unallocated


4


162.250.96.0/21


unallocated


5


162.254.0.0/21


unallocated


----------



## HN-Matt

needs more IPv4 depletion fearmongering


----------



## DomainBop

HN-Matt said:


> needs more IPv4 depletion fearmongering



If you insist...51 minutes of fear mongering:


----------



## Geek

​

Seems legit.​

 ​


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Sorry I'm not around much guys.  Will be back in a week or two.  In Florida right now for work.  Been a long time since I've last been in the states and just living it up here.


----------



## MannDude

Also, I'm still alive. Just incredibly busy. Going to become an instructor at work though, so that's awesome. Guess I'll be one of the new OC spray (pepper spray) instructors which will be fun. Bad news is I have to get sprayed to become an instructor. Don't need to be sprayed to carry it and be certified, only if  you're teaching. 


I've got some time off this coming week so I plan on spending some of it working on the site and getting caught up on some stuff. Ol' MannDude hasn't forgotten about y'all.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Also, I'm still alive. Just incredibly busy. Going to become an instructor at work though, so that's awesome. Guess I'll be one of the new OC spray (pepper spray) instructors which will be fun. Bad news is I have to get sprayed to become an instructor. Don't need to be sprayed to carry it and be certified, only if  you're teaching.
> 
> 
> I've got some time off this coming week so I plan on spending some of it working on the site and getting caught up on some stuff. Ol' MannDude hasn't forgotten about y'all.



Haha oh boy sounds like fun! /s


Best of luck mate!  Sounds like a ton of work on your already busy schedule haha.  I'm sure getting pepper sprayed isn't very good so best of luck on that as well!


----------



## MannDude

Well, this is how my day went:








Pepper spray sucks. Don't get pepper sprayed.


----------



## clarity

Jesus...that's the good stuff as well.


How long did it take to recover from that?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Gaa.  IFFY.  FAK.


That sucks.


----------



## MannDude

clarity said:


> Jesus...that's the good stuff as well.
> 
> 
> How long did it take to recover from that?





I spent a good five minutes under a facet trying to get the resin off my face and out of my eyes. After five minutes of trying to do that I was able to open my eyes for maybe 1 or 2 seconds max... lol.


I ran in front of a fan and pried my eyes open and it was like instant relief. A few minutes in front of a fan and the burning on my face and eyes went down a lot. Ten minutes standing in front of a fan, blowing my nose, and patting my face down with paper towels and I was pretty much good to go.


Then I second dose when deploying my OC later that day. The canister was just about empty so when I deployed it instead of a nice, heavy, direct stream I got a mist... like spraying hair spray. And the wind blew that mist right back into my face and eyes. That put me out for a good 5-10 minutes, lol.


----------



## clarity

MannDude said:


> Then I second dose when deploying my OC later that day. The canister was just about empty so when I deployed it instead of a nice, heavy, direct stream I got a mist... like spraying hair spray. And the wind blew that mist right back into my face and eyes. That put me out for a good 5-10 minutes, lol.



You did it twice? I know nothing about training for this stuff, but you are braver than me. I am not sure I could muster ever doing it once even on accident.


----------



## MannDude

clarity said:


> You did it twice? I know nothing about training for this stuff, but you are braver than me. I am not sure I could muster ever doing it once even on accident.



I got sprayed once as a requirement to become an OC instructor for the department. We also had to spray a mannequin dummy as part of the course as well, and in doing that, my OC canister just shot out a mist since it was near empty and it all blew back in my face. That was the second time that day I was rendered useless and blind by it, though it wasn't as bad as the first time, it still really really sucked... haha.


----------



## k0nsl

Nice photographs. I know the feeling too (self-inflicted, though). What does that spray contain exactly, just concentrated pepper extract?


I got this in Bulgaria when I still travelled outside out of Scandinavia:





I tested it in the hotel room by spraying just a little in my eyes and I was incapacitated for well over five minutes. I also had to leave the room afterwards as breathing was difficult due to having sprayed the gas in there. It was very powerful, especially considering the small amount sprayed.


Best wishes,


-k0nsl



MannDude said:


> I got sprayed once as a requirement to become an OC instructor for the department. We also had to spray a mannequin dummy as part of the course as well, and in doing that, my OC canister just shot out a mist since it was near empty and it all blew back in my face. That was the second time that day I was rendered useless and blind by it, though it wasn't as bad as the first time, it still really really sucked... haha.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yeah uhh...


I'll pass on the pepper spray here folks.


----------



## MannDude

It's crazy that so many people carry pepper spray as self defense. I mean, it's effective as shit. But there are so many variables involved in getting a good hit and not getting any spray back into your own eyes.


If I was a lady jogger who jogged often I'd go as far as saying I think they should be sprayed once just to understand how awful it is and to also understand how to get out of a situation if they had to use it but also got some spray back in their eyes. Even walking through a mist of it, not even a direct application to your skin/face is going to feel like you got sweat and ground glass in your eyes until you produce enough tears to get the resin out of your eyes... and even then, you're going to have trouble seeing.


Maybe I'll start the _MannDude institute of OC spray for lady joggers._


----------



## clarity

MannDude said:


> Maybe I'll start the _MannDude institute of OC spray for lady joggers._



If you are going to start a class for lady joggers, you need to include training for bicycle invasion. I hear that is another big problem with jogging on trails. In some cases, it is fatal. When I lived in Houston years ago, there seemed to always be stories about women being hit by them. With more topics, you could charge double!


_MannDude Institute for Lady Jogger Safety_


----------



## DomainBop

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yeah uhh...
> 
> 
> I'll pass on the pepper spray here folks.



Severe persistent asthma so I'll also pass on it.


The one thing I've never understood is why the use of riot control agents like tear gas and pepper spray are banned in warfare by both the Chemical Weapons Convention and the 1925 Geneva Protocol but can be used on civilians...


----------



## graeme

There is a similar position with regard to expanding bullets, I think.


The US (which is not a signatory to the Hague Convention but has not used them in the past) army apparently plans to start using them in side-arms, and they have been used by American mercenaries in Iraq (who were not bound by army rules).


----------



## DomainBop

Looks like somebody in Piscataway just got a new landlord.  DuPont Fabros is selling their 360,000 sq ft DC in Piscataway to QTS Realty for $125 million.  QTS plans to expand the current 18 MW capacity to 26 MW.


http://www.datacentres.com/dc-news/qts-acquires-dft-new-jersey-datacentre-campus


_side note: Piscataway is 36 miles outside of NYC so it would be nice if providers would stop advertising it as "New York City" when it's really that hellhole New Jersey_


----------



## HN-Matt

Read this sentence earlier and immediately thought of web hosting forums.



> That a landmark of technical innovation sits atop toxic waste isn't rare in Silicon Valley.


----------



## DomainBop

> ============================ Email Servers
> 
> 
> CPU: E3-1240 V3
> 
> 
> RAM: 16 GB DDR3
> 
> 
> HDD: 1TB SATA
> 
> 
> /22 (1021 Usable IPs)
> 
> 
> [100% new and clean, port 25 open, rDNS allowed]
> 
> 
> DC: Los Angeles OR Dallas
> 
> 
> Price : $1099 / Month



LET forum spam (now deleted) from Pakistan registered site ServersValley.com which is running a nulled version of WHMCS.  Doubtful if the IPs even exist (owner is running a bunch of fake sites on his iWeb server, all domains registered to him), but it's not often you see a server advertised with an entire /22


----------



## fm7

/22 costs ~$400 USD / month 


BTW lots of .com domains used by spammers are registered via Godaddy.


----------



## DomainBop

You gotta love SPAM friendly providers like Query Foundry (AS62638 ) who list not just one, but two administratively dissolved LLC's on their ARIN allocations.  



> whois 172.98.215.81
> 
> 
> #
> # ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
> # available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
> #
> # If you see inaccuracies in the results, please report at
> # https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml
> #
> 
> 
> 
> #
> # The following results may also be obtained via:
> # https://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=172.98.215.81?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&showNonArinTopLevelNet=false&ext=netref2
> #
> 
> 
> 
> # start
> 
> 
> NetRange:       172.98.208.0 - 172.98.215.255
> CIDR:           172.98.208.0/21
> NetName:        ENL-BLK-V4-2
> NetHandle:      NET-172-98-208-0-1
> Parent:         NET172 (NET-172-0-0-0-0)
> NetType:        Direct Allocation
> OriginAS:       AS62638
> Organization:   Electro Nebula LLC (ENL-132)
> RegDate:        2015-06-17
> Updated:        2015-06-17
> Ref:           https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-172-98-208-0-1
> 
> 
> 
> OrgName:        Electro Nebula LLC
> OrgId:          ENL-132
> Address:        1603 Capitol Ave Ste 310
> City:           Cheyenne
> StateProv:      WY
> PostalCode:     82001
> Country:        US
> RegDate:        2014-08-05
> Updated:        2015-06-24
> Ref:           https://whois.arin.net/rest/org/ENL-132
> 
> 
> 
> OrgTechHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgTechName:   Tech
> OrgTechPhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgTechRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> OrgAbuseHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgAbuseName:   Tech
> OrgAbusePhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgAbuseRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> OrgNOCHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgNOCName:   Tech
> OrgNOCPhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgNOCEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgNOCRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> # end
> 
> 
> 
> # start
> 
> 
> NetRange:       172.98.215.0 - 172.98.215.255
> CIDR:           172.98.215.0/24
> NetName:        QUERYFOUNDRY
> NetHandle:      NET-172-98-215-0-1
> Parent:         ENL-BLK-V4-2 (NET-172-98-208-0-1)
> NetType:        Reassigned
> OriginAS:       AS62638
> Customer:       Query Foundry NOC (C05996987)
> RegDate:        2015-12-29
> Updated:        2015-12-29
> Ref:           https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-172-98-215-0-1
> 
> 
> 
> CustName:       Query Foundry NOC
> Address:        85-10th Avenue, 7th Floor
> City:           New York
> StateProv:      NY
> PostalCode:     10011
> Country:        US
> RegDate:        2015-12-29
> Updated:        2015-12-29
> Ref:           https://whois.arin.net/rest/customer/C05996987
> 
> 
> OrgTechHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgTechName:   Tech
> OrgTechPhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgTechRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> OrgAbuseHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgAbuseName:   Tech
> OrgAbusePhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgAbuseRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> OrgNOCHandle: TECH868-ARIN
> OrgNOCName:   Tech
> OrgNOCPhone:  +1-866-808-9378
> OrgNOCEmail:  [email protected]
> OrgNOCRef:   https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/TECH868-ARIN
> 
> 
> # end
> 
> 
> #
> # ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
> # available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
> #
> # If you see inaccuracies in the results, please report at
> # https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml



Query Foundry, LLC



Filing ID


2013-000646661


Type


Limited Liability Company - Domestic


 





Status


Inactive - Administratively Dissolved (Tax)


Sub Status


Current


Initial Filing


07/09/2013


 





Standing - Tax


Delinquent


Standing - RA


Good


Standing - Other


Good





Inactive Date


09/08/2014


Term of Duration


Perpetual


Formed In


Wyoming


 



Fictitious Name


 


 



Name


Electro Nebula, LLC




This detail reflects the current data for the filing in the system.Print



Name


Electro Nebula, LLC



Filing ID


2014-000664986


Type


Limited Liability Company - Domestic


 





Status


Inactive - Administratively Dissolved (Tax)


Sub Status


Current


Initial Filing


05/14/2014


 





Standing - Tax


Delinquent


Standing - RA


Good


Standing - Other


Good





Inactive Date


07/09/2015


Term of Duration


Perpetual


Formed In


Wyoming


 



Fictitious Name


 


 



Principal Office


405 / 3 Carlton St.
Chippendale NSW, Australia 2008
Australia





Mailing Address


1603 Capitol Ave Ste 310
Cheyenne, WY 82001
USA








 



Fictitious Name


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


> It's crazy that so many people carry pepper spray as self defense. I mean, it's effective as shit. But there are so many variables involved in getting a good hit and not getting any spray back into your own eyes.
> 
> 
> If I was a lady jogger who jogged often I'd go as far as saying I think they should be sprayed once just to understand how awful it is and to also understand how to get out of a situation if they had to use it but also got some spray back in their eyes. Even walking through a mist of it, not even a direct application to your skin/face is going to feel like you got sweat and ground glass in your eyes until you produce enough tears to get the resin out of your eyes... and even then, you're going to have trouble seeing.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll start the _MannDude institute of OC spray for lady joggers._



My wife carries it with her in a pink thing... I guess it's like a pepper spray cozy or something. She also carries a flashlight about the same size. Also f**king pink. I give her *headdesk* points for that one every now and then... and I never use those keys. Especially in the dark.  I don't wanna die.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yeah it's probably not fun at all.


I wanna get one of those big mag lights.


----------



## Geek

Sophomoric BS skiddies rapping about DDoS attacks is actually a thing and it's very existence makes me want to puke.


One "verse" in will make you think of Jonny boy or other industry douchebag.


A few terabytes of "that strong" ... what the f**k?  Did he just measure his bandwidth pipe using weed slang?  Snoop shit right there...  enjoy, lmao.




these stacks that we smashing
ROP gadgets to your address
the packets stay blasting
regardless of your patches
these keystrokes go east coast
then worldwide we online
find us and then sign us
we got the world behind us


if bot stats are honest
then doomsday is upon us
and this ddos adonis
still making good on his promise
your site nulled your firewall
is trash
(is trash)
your network is dead
take a look at all of these graphs


on vox and no stopping
that traceroute stop hoppin
software that we backdoored
root shells that we hacked for
toolbars and setups
our payload stay FUD
we reflect your defects
and cause them all to flood


prolexic cloudflare
we dont care
anytime anywhere
plug you in our datasphere
you outta here
no sony no xbox
your homies got less bots
then we do - we feed you
these packets that we bleed through


your .EDUs your .COMs
few terabytes of that strong
through copper through fiber
through air gaps like macgyver
these packets relentless
they gum it up like the dentist
no access molasses
when these bots in practice


you tied up when we fire it up
so respect (so respect) 
you tied up when we fire it up
so respect (so respect)
this upstream is so brutal
the CnC stay poodled
we got packets on packets on packets on packets


----------



## HalfEatenPie

@Geek that... was the nerdiest thing ever.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

@MannDude @HalfEatenPie Why don't you guys make a ARM section on VPSboard and we can separate out some of the information/reviews in the 'Arms has legs' thread and then can continue to post new Arm news/reviews there as more come around?  Just a thought... maybe not the right place but it seems we do have some interest here.


my 2 cents.


Cheers!


----------



## wlanboy

TheLinuxBug said:


> @MannDude @HalfEatenPie Why don't you guys make a ARM section on VPSboard and we can separate out some of the information/reviews in the 'Arms has legs' thread and then can continue to post new Arm news/reviews there as more come around?



Second that.


We have a "Coding, Scripting & Programming" for the software side, why not a "SBC, ARM, Home automation" side?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

wlanboy said:


> Second that.
> 
> 
> We have a "Coding, Scripting & Programming" for the software side, why not a "SBC, ARM, Home automation" side?






TheLinuxBug said:


> @MannDude @HalfEatenPie Why don't you guys make a ARM section on VPSboard and we can separate out some of the information/reviews in the 'Arms has legs' thread and then can continue to post new Arm news/reviews there as more come around?  Just a thought... maybe not the right place but it seems we do have some interest here.
> 
> 
> my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Ask and you all shall receive! 


Here ya go!


----------



## k0nsl

May it please the Pᴏɴʏ.







[*EDIT:* I removed the .gif]


----------



## MannDude

Have I mentioned lately how much I hate IPB?


Run updates, it always fucks something up.


Anyhow, until now, the side bar ads are going to be displayed above the content feed because IPB is retarded and broke the 'Pages' feature which I use to create custom sidebar blocks like the one that displayed the ads when they appear below the content feed.


Just making this known since last time ads were moved people freaked out on me. I'm working with IPB to find out why everytime I upgrade something new breaks.


----------



## Geek

Dev box, dude.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Geek said:


> Dev box, dude.



I'd love to agree with this, however IPB's licensing setup is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## MannDude

Yep. I still have a dev box but got pretty upset when I couldn't get support for it. They're weird.


Worst case scenario on a live box is I goof something up badly enough I got to do a restore from backup. A pain in the ass, sure, but not a catastrophic failure by any means.


----------



## wlanboy

This is the reason I stopped to host forums about 3 years ago.


----------



## Geek




----------



## DomainBop

Need a very cheap server? Limited time deal:


Enterprise SP-64 - 64GB RAM, E5-1620v2,  SoftRaid 4x2 TB, Guaranteed 250 Mbps bandwidth, DDoS protection


38.65 eur monthly (ex VAT)


https://www.ovh.ie/order/dedies.cgi?hard=154sp10


Delivery was in less than the 120 seconds advertised.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Cheers boys. 


I've been gone for a week or so right now because I'm on holiday in Australia.  


It's absolutely wonderful.  However internet could be much better.  All the hotels I've stayed at have terrible WiFi and usually a max cap of around 600 MB a day.  Almost unusable.  My SIM card here has data and tethering but I only have 3 GB of bandwidth right now.  


So sorry for not being as active on here as I really should be.  Trip is going wonderfully (scuba diving, surfing, snorkeling, getting eaten by a fish (there's a story to this), etc.) and I'll still be here for another week (I have to "work" in Brisbane for a week).  So if anyone has to contact me directly just leave me a PM.  I'll be back regularly sometime mid next week.


Cheers!


- HEP


----------



## ChrisM

I put on pants today.


We also got our KnownHost shirts for our booth at Word Camp next month.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas




----------



## Geek

CLOWN LIVES MATTER.


Yep, it's true. Ya know, I've gone drinking with many clowns before.  They're just people like you and me.  They just happen to only be funny when I've had a few.


http://circa.com/circa-now/happening/clown-lives-matter-was-just-formed


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I have to say, I'm disappointed.  I come back to get a laugh from the tinfoil shitstorm I figured would be brewing here after last night and... nothing.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I've given up on US Politics.


I've given up on a lot of things.


Right now, my top focus is to work on my own shit. 


President HalfEatenPie for 2020!


----------



## Geek

I don't post when I'm liquored up.


----------



## ChrisM

Aldryic C'boas said:


> I have to say, I'm disappointed.  I come back to get a laugh from the tinfoil shitstorm I figured would be brewing here after last night and... nothing.



I was too drunk and excited to post.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I really wish entire Trump going to the white house was a joke.  Just a joke that went too far.  But here we are now.  With poo in our pants.  I'd actually laugh if he was a decent president.  Maybe it's all just a hustle!


Honestly, I'm only interested now to see what happens.  I think it's done for in regards to good international relations (since the president basically holds all the power related to international affairs and Trump has almost no respect from the international community), but US's domestic policies I'm interested in.


What's also unfortunate is that the republicans now hold all the seats.


----------



## OnACloud

HalfEatenPie said:


> I really wish entire Trump going to the white house was a joke.  Just a joke that went too far.  But here we are now.  With poo in our pants.



Hahahaha quite possibly the best quote ever!


It's certainly going to be an interesting wait until after january when he is sworn in.
What will his agenda be?... The implications could be catastrophic... or he could back flip big time? but only time will tell!


----------



## ChrisM

I should prob post here more often.. Been giving LET too much love lately.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> I should prob post here more often.. Been giving LET too much love lately.



The holiday season is an incredibly busy season for most of us.


----------



## MannDude

Word.


----------



## kunnu

LET Moderators are frustrated with me and removing my threads. ;p


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Talk with them.  They probably have a reason.


----------



## ChrisM

Returning to Michigan for a week!


----------



## MannDude

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Jonathan

How tough is it to get into HAM? I'd love to get my license.


----------



## MannDude

Jonathan said:


> How tough is it to get into HAM? I'd love to get my license.



Not hard at all. The Technician Class license, which is the bare minimum requirement for transmitting is pretty easy. Go to HamStudy.org to study flashcards.

There are 35 questions on the exam, but the question pool is 400 questions. Use that site I mentioned to study and take practice exams and you'll do fine. I tested out with a 32/35.

I'm studying for my General Class license now so I can open up more HF bands and will _eventually_ get my Amateur Extra license which is the final and most advanced licensing the FCC offers.

Today I took the handheld yagi shown above and was hitting 2M repeaters in Cincinatti and Columbus, Indiana on a little 8w hand-held radio without much issue. Both locations are about 40-50 miles from me. I also have a Diamond x200a omnidirectional antenna that I need to install on a mast. It's 8' tall and will be mounted about 20' in the air... would be higher (and may be in the future) but that'll give me good coverage. I was using it as a 'handheld' yesterday and was hitting a repeater clear as day 60+ miles away. I assume once it's properly mounted and I get a proper base station radio I'll hear further and be heard further on 2M/70cm bands.

Of course, if you want to talk _real far_ get into HF stuff and track sun activity 

I'm tracking a few satelites now and plan on trying to make contact. There is a passing of the SO-50 that will be low on the horizon later today and I may try to see if I can QSO with anyone.


----------



## MannDude

When you're moving out to the country and find out you can only get 1Mbps internet from the only provider that services the area.

Oh well. Maybe I'll read more books since I doubt I'll be able to stream media like I do now. Not a bad thing, really.


----------



## Jonathan

Just got 350 meg at my new house  Nice upgrade from my old 12 meg DSL.


----------



## Coastercraze

Jonathan said:


> Just got 350 meg at my new house  Nice upgrade from my old 12 meg DSL.



Nice! Rocking 100 Mbps here...


----------



## earl

Last week i put in a cancellation request for my dsl service which is 25/25. So yesterday i got an email from my ISP stating that they upgraded my download to 300 mbit at no additional cost, just because this service was available in my area. This is 2 days before the service gets terminated! and Ive had this service for over 8 months.


----------



## xBytez

Jonathan said:


> Just got 350 meg at my new house  Nice upgrade from my old 12 meg DSL.



Nice! I'm still at 300Mb/s down and 30 up. I'm looking to get a higher upload at home but I doubt that's happening anytime soon unfortunately. 

Offtopic: Glad to see my thread from 2013 is still alive!


----------



## ChuckC

Jealous of your guy's speeds. I live in the sticks and get 10Mb/s down and 5Mb/s up.


----------



## Jared

I stay at work for so long that I get yelled at to leave. They don't know its because they have much better internet here.


----------



## Lee

Our local and fairly basic priced broadband is decent in Scotland.


----------



## Rocketrix

100mbps fiber for 50$/month, almost a good deal


----------



## Jonathan

ChuckC said:


> Jealous of your guy's speeds. I live in the sticks and get 10Mb/s down and 5Mb/s up.



Living in the sticks has it's perks. If I could get in the sticks without having such a long drive to work, I'd be there in a heartbeat and take slow internet.



Rocketrix_Maher said:


> 100mbps fiber for 50$/month, almost a good deal



That's pretty solid for full duplex!


----------



## Rocketrix

Jonathan said:


> Living in the sticks has it's perks. If I could get in the sticks without having such a long drive to work, I'd be there in a heartbeat and take slow internet.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty solid for full duplex!



I remember at my visit to Amesterdam, 200mbps was like 75€/month and at first you had to pay like 49€ for the setup and technician fees to connect you to their fiber.


----------



## MannDude

Uhg. Your speeds.

I don't even know what all is possible with 1Mbps down. Guess I'll find out soon enough.

Now I know why there is a HughesNet internet satellite on the property... but gross. Capped data and still poor speeds.


----------



## Jonathan

MannDude said:


> Now I know why there is a HughesNet internet satellite on the property... but gross. Capped data and still poor speeds.



...and the latency! Don't do it!

Take the 1Mbps over whatever HughesNet is offering. Trust me.

Been there done that.


----------



## AuroraZero

Piss ya'll 100 bucks a month for 10/1. Still a better deal then dial up though...............


----------



## Jonathan

My 300/5 cable at home is $80/mo. I can regularly pull 350 down. Supposedly I'll be getting a bump to 25 up here soon....


----------



## maounique

earl said:


> Last week i put in a cancellation request for my dsl service which is 25/25. So yesterday i got an email from my ISP stating that they upgraded my download to 300 mbit at no additional cost, just because this service was available in my area. This is 2 days before the service gets terminated! and Ive had this service for over 8 months.



I suppose they upgraded BECAUSE you cancelled. 
I found out my current main provider here (Telekom) is an odd one. I was with Digi before and they said 1 GB but had 650mbps+ something, so I figured when they will get me the 100 mbps i will get 50 at most. I took it for an extra project because my aunt living next door wanted the telekom TV stations and the 100 mbps came free, more or less, but I found out it is actually 200 and when I asked if they can do more than 200 they said no, yet when I cancelled Digi and upgraded to 200 I actually have seriously over 500, close to what i was doing with Digi before... It is the first provider which actually delivers significantly more than advertised.


----------



## iki

Hi, my first post here.
How much do you guys think WHMCS owned branded license worth right now?
Thanks.


----------



## WasNotWSS

$7. Wait, wrong Cesspit.


----------



## Lee

Todays top tip.

When you 'vagrant up' it is best to 'vagrant halt' before you shutdown your desktop, less chance of data corruption.. FFS....


----------



## WasNotWSS

Last time I did a 'vagrant up', I lost a kidney, most of the metal plumbing in my house, and got one heck of an sti..


----------



## WasNotWSS

This brings me to another note: If you are ever going to do a headless install-over on $CHEAPCOLO, throw OpenBSD on it. Every single time I've given the 'flush for everything, sync for everything, dear god use ext2 even' on an initial Linux install just to blow it out using QEMU and throw a BSD on it - the filesystem is so corrupt I can't even pretend to fix it.

Load OpenBSD as an interstitial, and looky-looky-there. You've wasted an hour of your life, but it works when you set -drive format=raw,file=/dev/r???c

These days, unless it has at least a half-arsed Supermicro IPMI, I won't bother. I try not to hate on iDRACs, but my god they're just as bad.


----------



## MannDude

A (very) temporary mounting system for my antenna. Waiting for a bucket truck to become available so I can put that baby up on a mast in it's permanent location. It's a Diamond x200a 2M/70cm antenna. Thing is a beast. I made a few contacts today from 60+ miles away which is pretty impressive for the 2M band and considering the thing is mounted almost on the ground right next to a house and a big ass barn and trees. Can't wait to see what she'll do when up in the air.


----------



## WSWD

MannDude said:


> View attachment 5184
> 
> A (very) temporary mounting system for my antenna. Waiting for a bucket truck to become available so I can put that baby up on a mast in it's permanent location. It's a Diamond x200a 2M/70cm antenna. Thing is a beast. I made a few contacts today from 60+ miles away which is pretty impressive for the 2M band and considering the thing is mounted almost on the ground right next to a house and a big ass barn and trees. Can't wait to see what she'll do when up in the air.



Oh a ham, huh? I used to have a Diamond x510 up about 10 feet and in a tree (due to homeowners association restrictions). Looks like about the same height as yours. Would very easily talk over 100 miles on FM. Blew my mind! I hear the newer model (570??) is even better. Thing is definitely a beast.


----------



## WasNotWSS

If they can freeze-dry shrimp for months, and they don't die- why can't we do this with SummerHosts?


----------



## MannDude

WSWD said:


> Oh a ham, huh? I used to have a Diamond x510 up about 10 feet and in a tree (due to homeowners association restrictions). Looks like about the same height as yours. Would very easily talk over 100 miles on FM. Blew my mind! I hear the newer model (570??) is even better. Thing is definitely a beast.



Yeah, a ham. I guess the internet is too high-tech for me so I'm going old school with radios, ha. the furtherest I reached today was Lexington, KY which is just about 80 miles away as the crow flies. This is much better than my mobile rig which is just a Baofeng HT and a small dual band mag mount antenna on the top of my truck. Works well for the local repeater and early morning simplex chats that are in/out on my way to work and that's it. Can't wait to get the x200a mounted permanently though.


Today I also successfully tracked the SO-50 satellite with a hand held yagi and listened. Tried to call out a few times but the bird was too active and it was chaotic. I'll definitely try again and try other satellites too.

I need to start studying again. Tomorrow is an exam date but I'm going to skip this chance and study more and hopefully the next exam date I'll be ready to test for my General license. Only a tech license holder now. I want to do HF stuff.


----------



## maounique

MannDude said:


> Yeah, a ham. I guess the internet is too high-tech for me



Well, what is the speed these days? I remember in the mid nineties when internet was so expensive here, managed to grab some sh 10 Mbps cards and used some 75 ohm standard coax cable for tv to provide internet in my neighborhood over a modem and later rented line (4K advertised speed), when we needed to hop over a large area, a ham radio solution was offered by someone and we did some 2400 baud over it... Wi-Fi was as futuristic as back to the future back then...


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam

Can anyone guess how much RAM this server we are building for a customer has?

_(hint: 1.5 TB!!!)

_


----------



## maounique

One word: RAMDisk.
SSD is so much last decade...


----------



## WSWD

MannDude said:


> I need to start studying again. Tomorrow is an exam date but I'm going to skip this chance and study more and hopefully the next exam date I'll be ready to test for my General license. Only a tech license holder now. I want to do HF stuff.



I need to get off my lazy ass and do the same. Tech. here as well.


----------



## earl

maounique said:


> I suppose they upgraded BECAUSE you cancelled.
> I found out my current main provider here (Telekom) is an odd one. I was with Digi before and they said 1 GB but had 650mbps+ something, so I figured when they will get me the 100 mbps i will get 50 at most. I took it for an extra project because my aunt living next door wanted the telekom TV stations and the 100 mbps came free, more or less, but I found out it is actually 200 and when I asked if they can do more than 200 they said no, yet when I cancelled Digi and upgraded to 200 I actually have seriously over 500, close to what i was doing with Digi before... It is the first provider which actually delivers significantly more than advertised.


Hey Mao, good to see u around. 
Well their reasoning was because fibre was available in my area so they were upgrading everyone in the neighbourhood. But realistically i think its because my promotional plan was about to expire next month so the price will almost double.. Im thinking its an incentive to make you stay.


----------



## Jonathan

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Can anyone guess how much RAM this server we are building for a customer has?



Only 64GB DIMMs? Lame.


----------



## ChrisM

We are adding another person down in the KH Sales Dungeon.


----------



## earl

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Can anyone guess how much RAM this server we are building for a customer has?
> 
> _(hint: 1.5 TB!!!)
> 
> _



Looks nice! Probably just enough ram that you may actually get to run windows vista on it..


----------



## WasNotWSS

I think LEDE is my own personal Schrödinger's cat. Build works when ignored/build doesn't work when not being ignored. I really detest Ralink at this point and want to see them forced to use their own hardware and binary blobs.

I did get the last LJ4100n working today after throwing new rollers and keypad on it. How does someone have a printer that is _nearly 20 years old_ and has a page count of under 2,000?! That's less than one page every 4 days- even I print more than that.



ChrisM said:


> We are adding another person down in the KH Sales Dungeon.



*Oooh! FANCY* urinal stalls.


----------



## maounique

WasNotWSS said:


> nearly 20 years old



The age of dinosaurs when printers were sold as printing devices, not marketing tools for ink.


----------



## WasNotWSS

maounique said:


> The age of dinosaurs when printers were sold as printing devices, not marketing tools for ink.



If it's an HP made from Canon parts, it's likely to outlive us all. I have a couple newer ones to clean and send off, too, but I don't need an extra 5ppm at the expense of plastic that eats itself every few years- _my cars do that enough_.


----------



## maounique

I've got an IBM infoprint 1512 12 years old only, though. Nothing needed changed yet, is still a champ.
I still have an IBM P70: 



. Wrote my dissertation on it, that thing took multiple days to compile a kernel if you had the luck to have no power failure in that time...


----------



## WasNotWSS

Your printer has the same amount of RAM as the 4100n. Interesting. At 30PPM and 32MB, that has to be a beast on the host for processing and spooling. I miss Plasma goodness. Windows 3, not so much.

The slowest thing I've compiled a kernel on had to be a VAXstation 3100. I think it took -a week- Actually, looks like 13 days for a NetBSD 1.2 kernel. It took something like 9 hours to generate a basic SSH1 1024 bit RSA key.


----------



## earl

Crap, I'm outta beer...


----------



## WasNotWSS

If it's bud- you can go hit the nearest urinal and tap it at the source..


----------



## earl

WasNotWSS said:


> If it's bud- you can go hit the nearest urinal and tap it at the source..


i think the saying goes its suppose to taste like donkey piss.. but i cant find a donkey at this hour so cant say.. lol. or was that suppose to be corona?


----------



## WasNotWSS

You'd need to find both a donkey, and a lime..


----------



## earl

WasNotWSS said:


> You'd need to find both a donkey, and a lime..


Yah.. that seems like like a whole lotta work.. finding a donkey and a lime..Think ill just wait wait for the beer store to open.


----------



## WasNotWSS

Sounds like a plan. You won't get to enjoy anywhere as much sugar with an actual beer, though.


----------



## earl

WasNotWSS said:


> Sounds like a plan. You won't get to enjoy anywhere as much sugar with an actual beer, though.


Just as well, i gotta watch my figure..


----------



## WasNotWSS

What's there to watch? 3.141592654


----------



## earl

pardonne moi.. all this talking was making me thirsty so im making whiskey n orange juice.. Im thinking donkey piss would taste better.. but can't say, for the lack of a donkey n lime.


----------



## WasNotWSS

I hope it is an awful whiskey if it needs to be mixed. _Salud!_


----------



## earl

i just like beer.. its a nice heavy buzz. makes u feel grounded. what u drink?


----------



## WasNotWSS

I get drunk on the tears of people who are stuck with SolusVM and/or CPanel.


----------



## earl

lol.. my fav vps is ovh public cloud.. the cheap shared one. Been great


----------



## WasNotWSS

It's awesome, isn't it? You can reinstall Debian 4/6 times!


----------



## earl

yah it has its problems.. but i just like that nesting is enabled. considering the price.


----------



## WasNotWSS

systemd will probably be a complete KVM by this time next year..


----------



## WasNotWSS

By KVM I mean Kernel Volume Manager. It's going to tell everything what to do and will have an awesome XSLT interface which enables you to tell it how many timeslices to share with the kernel and which of it's multiple possible init functions might be called. Possibly.


----------



## earl

hard boiled egg n whisky taste good. guess that's s why they have picked egg in bars


----------



## MannDude

earl said:


> hard boiled egg n whisky taste good. guess that's s why they have picked egg in bars



Probably better than the Leinenkugel and Taco Bell's mexican pizza I just ate.


----------



## earl

can't confirm but i'll take ur word for it..


----------



## Nick

Well I just got home from the pub and am sipping on a nice warm tea....I would've chosen a beer if there was one left in the fridge!


----------



## ChrisM

Nick said:


> Well I just got home from the pub and am sipping on a nice warm tea....I would've chosen a beer if there was one left in the fridge!



I hope that was Sweet Tea.


----------



## souen

If there are any Bell Canada customers here, change your passwords as a precaution, there may be more leaks. Names, emails and phone numbers released to date:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/malicious-hackers-50k-ransom-bell-stolen-customer-data-1.4129076


----------



## Jonathan

ChrisM said:


> I hope that was Sweet Tea.



Guess we officially have a convert.


----------



## MannDude

Sweet tea isn't only for the south. I grew up on sweet tea, it was made by the gallon.

I still brew some in bulk occasionally, usually in the summer months. But I'm a sucker for just buying a bottle when at the gas station.


----------



## ChrisM

Jonathan said:


> Guess we officially have a convert.





MannDude said:


> Sweet tea isn't only for the south. I grew up on sweet tea, it was made by the gallon.
> 
> I still brew some in bulk occasionally, usually in the summer months. But I'm a sucker for just buying a bottle when at the gas station.




Sweet tea is a Northern thing to.  Most of the stores/Gas Stations up there sell Milo's.


----------



## earl

Crazy clouds today!!


----------



## MannDude

Looks like tomorrow morning there will be a *very* good pass of the SO-50 satellite. I've made contact with it once but it's not common to get great overhead passes like this.


"SO-50 carries several experiments, including a mode J FM amateur repeater experiment operating on 145.850 MHz uplink and 436.795 MHz downlink. The repeater is available to amateurs worldwide as power permits, using a 67.0 Hertz PL tone on the uplink, for on-demand activation. SO-50 also has a 10 minute timer that must be armed before use. Transmit a 2 second carrier with a PL tone of 74.4 to arm the timer.

The repeater consists of a miniature VHF receiver with sensitivity of -124dBm, having an IF bandwidth of 15 KHz. The receive antenna is a 1/4 wave vertical mounted in the top corner of the spacecraft. The receive audio is filtered and conditioned then gated in the control electronics prior to feeding it to the 250mW UHF transmitter. The downlink antenna is a 1/4 wave mounted in the bottom corner of the spacecraft and canted at 45 degrees inward."​


----------



## ChrisM

@MannDude That is pretty cool I like the thought of communicating with something in space.


----------



## Geek




----------



## ChrisM

Been testing some chairs at work recently. I can't decide which one I like better. 

I like the feel of the red chair but I like the cooling of the Blue chair. umm


----------



## Radi

Came here after long break from the forum. Looks a bit like a desert. Anyone here? Earth to VPSBoarders...


----------



## Lee

Nope it is more dead than a dead thing, Knownhost picked it up but dropped it fast and have made little effort with it.


----------



## Geek

My great aunt passed away a few weeks ago. She was 92. 
We were friends since I could talk.

As time went on I realized that she lived a very comfortable life, and worked as the assistant to the CEO of one of Oregon's power plants. I'm not a hand-out guy, I'm more of "the best things in life are free" type. As often as she brought up her Will in her final years, I'd just as often tell her that I wasn't interested.

This week I learned...she left me just over a quarter of a million dollars. I'm still in shock.


----------



## ChrisM

Geek said:


> My great aunt passed away a few weeks ago. She was 92.



Sorry to hear about your Great Aunt. :'( 

Invest the money wisely, her gift will help you for life.


----------



## Geek

Here she is last September cuddling the neighbor's big baby, Capiche. As it happens, my wife and I own (mortgage) the house directly behind her, which, as it happens, belonged to my great-grandpa in the 20s.

Apparently great gramps was a bootlegger during prohibition, kept a little speakeasy in the basement, and every Sunday after Church, all the Irish Catholics came over to get loaded on bathtub gin. He was a quality inspector/supervisor for the USDA. He had everything at his fingertips.



Come to find out, 50% of this house is now mine. Well, was. Left it to my cousin to deal with and she did a short sale on the damn thing... not so much as a $5 lien on that property... but it's definitely dated and needed overhauls.

I think I need an advisor or a mentor or... something. I keep thinking I should put this bequest somewhere it can grow on us a little... but then again, paying off 3/4 of my mortgage sounds *reeeeally* good right now... I honestly don't know what to do. I was perfectly content as a nephew.


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

I miss shootin' the shit with you guys! HNY.


----------



## JonathanKW

It's like a participation award, but not better.


----------



## n3m0

hahaha lmao, thanks for giving me a good laugh


----------



## JonathanKW

Cheers y'all. Hope everyone's doing well. Happy Friday.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

It's definitely a Friday. Good weather. Anyone have any cool plans?

I think mine's mostly kayaking.


----------

